# DAVES JOURNEY TO BURN FAT



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

A bit about me :crying:

I am a 38 year old fat c*nt.

In my younger years, was playing sports everyday. I was very fit, but since stopping all sports I blew up in weight. I was ignorant to the fact I was fat and was weighing around 280lbs. This was in mid 20's, I got back on the weights and doing plenty of cardio. Within a year I had lost all the fat and got a good size on me.

Due to family life and work (yes I know its no excuse) I got lazy and started losing what I had achieved. This made me get back to weights, but I had a downfall. I had a misrible cold and while I was swallowing some food I needed to cough as it was going down. This made me choke, and next thing I remembered was my mrs shouting my name. After this I have suffered from anxiety attacks (wont go into full details) which I do manage day by day, but every now and again I have a bad attack and it knocks me for 6. After a bad attack it takes about a week to recover from just feeling drained and tired. I dont and wont take anything for it.

I have been doing weights again for about 3 years. I dont seem to be able to burn the fat like I did many years ago. I dont go to the gym no more I have a power rack, 500kg weights and bars. I do have a excercise bike, rebook one that plugs in the wall for the computer. I am considering buying a treadmill soon, this will hopefully help me.

My diet is crap I know this :cursing: I am not a very big eater and I am a faddy f*cker when it comes to food. As you will all see when I post up my feedings daily.

I do weigh now roughly 19.5 stone, but will get weighed tomorrow morning and post up. Same as my training I will post as and when I do it with a split down.

My best lifts was.. Bench 130kg for 8 reps, deadlifts 235kg for 1 rep, Squats 170kg for 1 rep and OVH 80kg for 5 sets of 5.

I am not really wanting to see what my max is, as I dont want an injury, been there and done it with shoulder injuries.

I can take criticism, and expect it. It will help me in the long run.

So if anyone wants to post, please do so. I will take all the help I can get


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I wont post food today because since Thursday we have not had any money. Well we have money but the bank f*cked up. Some asian person thought fraud was happenning and put a temp block on our account. The mrs called the bank and was asked about some transactions, then the bank said oh there has been an asian error and they had put a perm block on our account. So we still waiting for new cards :cursing:

Been having to borrow cash from family which we hate having to do.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate l am the fussiest ku*t you have ever met ffod wise and l manage so you can do it :thumbup1:


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

HIIT - watch it fall off. I also think machines work but nothing beats outside exercise. Long walks, jogging, go to a park, sprint for 30 secs, walk, sprint for 30 secs, walk :thumbup1: .... not knowing your food intake, i would say try and cut down on your calories. Possibly do it on a month by month basis. So for instance say you're eating 3000 kcals a day now, try and cut that down to 2800 for one month. let your stomach and mind get use to it, then the next month or 2 months later drop to 2600. Its a long ongoing process and tbh you need to be realistic with your goals and not put too much pressure on yourself. The main thing is to hit your goal but at a realistic pace. So if it takes you 6 months to lose a stone, but that was your initial goal then great, anything sooner, even better. Just stay positive. :thumb:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate l am the fussiest ku*t you have ever met ffod wise and l manage so you can do it :thumbup1:


Lol cheers milky. I maybe need to man up and eat stuff i dont like.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> Lol cheers milky. I maybe need to man up and eat stuff i dont like.


Bollox mate, you dont have to because if you do you will never stick to your diet.

You WILL have to eat a lot of the same stuff but you learn to adapt to it :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Post up your planned diet, macros and total cals. Weight schedule and cardio schedule. Drugs/supplements to be used too.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

benn25 said:


> HIIT - watch it fall off. I also think machines work but nothing beats outside exercise. Long walks, jogging, go to a park, sprint for 30 secs, walk, sprint for 30 secs, walk :thumbup1: .... not knowing your food intake, i would say try and cut down on your calories. Possibly do it on a month by month basis. So for instance say you're eating 3000 kcals a day now, try and cut that down to 2800 for one month. let your stomach and mind get use to it, then the next month or 2 months later drop to 2600. Its a long ongoing process and tbh you need to be realistic with your goals and not put too much pressure on yourself. The main thing is to hit your goal but at a realistic pace. So if it takes you 6 months to lose a stone, but that was your initial goal then great, anything sooner, even better. Just stay positive. :thumb:


I have tried hiit before. Will start again on the evenings for this.

When i was using fitness pal about a year ago i was only getting 1000 cals a day. I need more food intake. Tomorrow i will put up a typical days food. I also need to drink a lot more. I struggle with 1.5l


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> I have tried hiit before. Will start again on the evenings for this.
> 
> When i was using fitness pal about a year ago i was only getting 1000 cals a day. I need more food intake. Tomorrow i will put up a typical days food. I also need to drink a lot more. I struggle with 1.5l


No mate you dont need more food. At 19.5 stone it would be impossible for you to be that weight at only 1000kcals a day. I would make a guess that your dramatically eating more than you think you are.

You want to lose weight? Its simple...eat less and exercise more.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Over the last month it has been like this for food.

7 am double protein shake.

10am tin of tuna small spoon mayo.

12pm 1 chicken breast with letuce.

3 pm tin tuna small spoon may.

7pm 1 chicken breast with lettuce.

9pm 50g cheese.

Saturdays are cheat days... Yes maybe I should cut this out. Usually consists of takeaway pizza.

I do fasted am cardio (bike) for 40 min. after weights I do 30 min cardio (bike)

To me this is an improvement on food. I know most will say its sh!t.

I did start off with my weight just short of 23 stone  So I have lost a bit but it has come to a stall and stay between 19 and 20.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*k me, no carbs in that at all !


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Post up your planned diet, macros and total cals. Weight schedule and cardio schedule. Drugs/supplements to be used too.


I will add up the cals for what I eat now.

Here is what I was eating before the new diet.

Meal 1 Protein Fat Carbs Cal

2 toast 6.2 1 37.6 174

2 x protein shake	39.2 3.4 3 156

Meal 2

Tin Tuna 23.5 0.6 0.1 99

Meal 3

6 egg omelet	33.21 26.24 2.03 388

2 x protein shake	39.2 3.4 3 156

Meal 4

Tin Tuna 23.5 0.6 0.1 99

Meal 5

6 egg omelet	33.21 26.24 2.03 388

Meal 6

2 x protein shake	39.2 3.4 3 156

Totals Pro 237.22 fat 64.88 carbs 50.86 cals 1616

As before this I was having only protein shake am and chicken breast at lunch and dinner was 6 eggs.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fu*k me, no carbs in that at all !


Was on cheat day..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I dont take drugs....


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> Fu*k me, no carbs in that at all !


thats what i was thinking!

U cant have much energy. Get on the carbs man.

imo cheat days are bollox. if you want to eat a pizza, eat the damn thing but incorporate it in your weekly meal plan. All that work you've done during the week and you lose it (all) on cheat days. Waste of time imv.

Maybe you should mix up your diet a bit imo.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes the keto wasnt great. I did lose 11lbs quick then after cheat it was wasted and felt bloated and sick.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck with everything..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Did some arms today. Not very often I do biceps.

Seated single arm dumbell curls with elbow placed inside leg. Same ones shown on dorian Yates blood and guts.

bi's 10 x 15kg, 10 x 15kg, 10 x 15kg, 10 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg, 10 x 25kg, 10 x 25kg, 10 x 30kg, 10 x 35kg.

Cable close grip bi's

10 x 20kg, 10 x 30kg, 10 x 30kg, 10 x 40kg

Curl bar wide grip.

10 x 30kg, 10 x 40kg, 10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg

7's with curl bar. or 21's whatever they called.

10 x 30kg, 10 x 40kg, 10 x 40kg.

Tri's

cable pulldown straight bar.

10 x 20kg, 10 x 30kg, 10 x 40kg, 10 x 50kg

Rope pulldowns.

10 x 20kg 10 x 30kg, 10 x 40kg.

Wasnt planned, was rest day but my brother wont be training next week so he wanted an extra session in.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Good luck with everything..


Thanks Flubs :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello buddy,i have arrived!

Nice to see you got this up,it will help as we discussed,support is awsome on Ukm.

Firstly you're a skinny cvnt 100lbs lighter than me,so you have a head start...

Secondly,you got some muscle there for sure,so good starting point.

Third start eating the correct foods,and not too many carbs late in day and can you do fasted cardio?

LAST GOOD LUCK,IF YOU EVER NEED PM ME,you have been great to me i will return it x


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Those are some impressive lifts in the OP!

Looking forward to seeing your progress :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just read your food ,not enough carbs in there to keep metabolism going mate,fats too low also.

You are correct you need more food without doubt.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hello buddy,i have arrived!
> 
> Nice to see you got this up,it will help as we discussed,support is awsome on Ukm.
> 
> ...


Thanks @biglbs I was going to put some full pics up but the rest of ukm wouldnt be able to post anything else, I would of used all the space up :lol:

More to the point of been embarrassing...

I do fasted cardio, and love it. I will try the hiit on the evenings after weights as well now.

As for diet I will post up daily what I have eaten. I will start trying to add some good carbs if I can. As I said I am a fanny when it comes to eating.

Maybe I should cut down the meals per day. I was trying to do 6 small meals a day.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Those are some impressive lifts in the OP!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your progress :thumbup1:


Thanks @Tom90


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Just read your food ,not enough carbs in there to keep metabolism going mate,fats too low also.
> 
> You are correct you need more food without doubt.


Years ago when I got in good shape (and to get to), all I used to eat was pasta with chicken or tuna. Never used to worry about carbs, But then I had more time.

I was doing weights am fasted, at lunch time I used to sneak home in the works van for an hour weights session, then on the evening when I got home, I used to do an hour to an hour and half on bike, then an hour on weights again.

The mrs used to moan at me, saying I was addicted. She was right, but I was loving it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Thanks @biglbs I was going to put some full pics up but the rest of ukm wouldnt be able to post anything else, I would of used all the space up :lol:
> 
> More to the point of been embarrassing...
> 
> ...


Right all weights are dry but try this,i presume you junked out over weekend as i have?Yes......meaning metabolism has been speeded up.

after fasted cardio 50g casein in skimmed milk 3g fish oil

chicken with 75g rice and 150g or more veg,3g fish oil,

tuna vinegar/pepper/chilli tobasco and wholemeal pitta

8oz chicken salad,2 riice cakes

train

8dates ,10 mins later 80g whey/20g oats/banana

hour later 8oz steak ,brussells,2g fish oil

before bed 50 casein in water


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Years ago when I got in good shape (and to get to), all I used to eat was pasta with chicken or tuna. Never used to worry about carbs, But then I had more time.
> 
> I was doing weights am fasted, at lunch time I used to sneak home in the works van for an hour weights session, then on the evening when I got home, I used to do an hour to an hour and half on bike, then an hour on weights again.
> 
> The mrs used to moan at me, saying I was addicted. She was right, but I was loving it.


I was the same trained Am went back Pm 5 dats per week and trained one body part each time plus a bit cardio,total addict,ruined my life tbh...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Over the last month it has been like this for food.
> 
> 7 am double protein shake.
> 
> ...


more like it, mix the rice with new potatoes for variety for example.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Subbed

IMO your eating way too little and slowing your own metabolism.

At your body weight even with a sedentary life style you should be eating close to 3000kcal to just maintain that weight.

If you have been under eating by that much for any period of time a weekend re feed isn't going to do the job.

IMO you need a month of proper eating say 2500 to 3000 Kcal a day and then re-evaluate.

Good luck mate, it looks like you have got some knowledgeable guys following your efforts already so I'm sure with effort and their advise you will prevail. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

saxondale said:


> more like it, mix the rice with new potatoes for variety for example.


Avoiding bread (yeast)fruit (insulin spikes)Imo is better,dressings are great evoo based ,nom...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Avoiding bread (yeast)fruit (insulin spikes)Imo is better,dressings are great evoo based ,nom...


I put them in cause I get bored eating just plants.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Right all weights are dry but try this,i presume you junked out over weekend as i have?Yes......meaning metabolism has been speeded up.
> 
> after fasted cardio 50g casein in skimmed milk 3g fish oil
> 
> ...


I like tuna and vinegar, chicken, pitta... Thats about it from that :lol:

I will try more reading tomorrow at work for other things I could add.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

saxondale said:


> more like it, mix the rice with new potatoes for variety for example.


I love spuds but not them sweet spuds.

mm tuna jacket


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Subbed
> 
> IMO your eating way too little and slowing your own metabolism.
> 
> ...


Thanks @BestBefore1989

comments took on board :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Avoiding bread (yeast)fruit (insulin spikes)Imo is better,dressings are great evoo based ,nom...


Ya love bread but been keeping off it. Will go for the wholemeal pitta. Great addition that will be 

Fruit I love but not had any for months now. And will keep away from it :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

saxondale said:


> I put them in cause I get bored eating just plants.


Ya greens are not right... well dont taste right :lol:

But saying that I love broccoli and most veg only in a chicken stew. How would this fit in a diet?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Ya greens are not right... well dont taste right :lol:
> 
> But saying that I love broccoli and most veg only in a chicken stew. How would this fit in a diet?


Great as long as you watch everything you put in it mate..


----------



## squarego (Dec 4, 2012)

Subbed, good luck Davey666


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Ya greens are not right... well dont taste right :lol:
> 
> But saying that I love broccoli and most veg only in a chicken stew. How would this fit in a diet?


I would say depends on where the stock? for the stew comes from, I only tend to eat dry food rather than food cooked in sauce so not much help there - sorry.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Off to jump on bike for some fasted cardio


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

32 minutes fasted cardio done. Wanted to do more but needed to be at work. Jumped on bike today seen as the weather is fine, that only took me 10 minutes. I can count that as 42 minutes fasted 

Meal 1, 50g protein shake & microwave instant oats.

Will be biking home for lunch and back, So by the time I get home tonight that will be an extra 30 min cardio.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well the oats didnt turn out to well. Had to bin them :thumbdown:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope the rest of your day turns out better than your oats


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope the rest of your day turns out better than your oats


Yes so do I. Really looking forward to the oats as well... :cursing:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Biked home and had lunch.. 200g 100% minced beef (or horse) cooked in garlic oil with broccoli. I did leave some of the broccoli. Then 50g protein sheake. Then biked back to work.

Bloody head wind all the way back and freezing cold. I suppose better excercise in the wind


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I will put the full days food at end of day. A bit like how @flinty does in his journal, because I have missed out putting down the tuna for meal 2.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Biked home and had lunch.. 200g 100% minced beef (or horse) cooked in garlic oil with broccoli. I did leave some of the broccoli. Then 50g protein sheake. Then biked back to work.
> 
> Bloody head wind all the way back and freezing cold. I suppose better excercise in the wind


I had three slices of Turkey!


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck with this mate!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

H U N T E R said:


> Good luck with this mate!


Thanks Hunter :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Biked home and had lunch.. 200g 100% minced beef (or horse) cooked in garlic oil with broccoli. I did leave some of the broccoli. Then 50g protein sheake. Then biked back to work.
> 
> Bloody head wind all the way back and freezing cold. I suppose better excercise in the wind


Where are the carbs?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Where are the carbs?


In the broccoli. I will also be having chicken stew tonight after training, which consists leaks, broccoli, carrots, onion, small amount of spuds and chicken.

I did forget to bring some tuna with me this afternoon, so I was thinking a few plain cashews?


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

No need for a treadmill lace up those nikes and train for a marathon :thumbup:


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck bud stay positive and i have great recipe for homemade burgers will put it up when i get home :thumb:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

anthony900220 said:


> No need for a treadmill lace up those nikes and train for a marathon :thumbup:


I wont run outside to embarrassing.... I was doing jogging around work ( massive warehouse ) after everyone had gone home. Shin splints was murder. The only way I could do it was barefoot but the floor is f*cking freezing in this weather.

I also prefer biking, but will start jogging again when the weather warms up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm in for this, good luck m8


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

mac1969 said:


> Good luck bud stay positive and i have great recipe for homemade burgers will put it up when i get home :thumb:


Thats would be great. The mrs has tried but failed with burgers.

Thanks for the support :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'm in for this, good luck m8


Thanks buddy.

All this support goes a long way in helping. It really does get your mind set with the help. It gives you more of a push and not wanting to disapoint members who take the time to support :clap:

Thank you to everyone.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im here.. mate im gonna be honest with you stop making excuses with food. get it in. you need to fuel the machine. second point dont count carbs from green veg. point 3 eat more without a doubt . i am cutting fat at 16 stone on 4000 cals per day. like biglbs says you arent keeping metabolism firing with the poor food intake. low carbs and low fats. cheese is not a good fat source. pizza is a fcukin no no brother cheat day or not. you shouldnt think about a cheat for at least 4 weeks..

here to help bro. been where you are now myself as you know anxiety aswell. so any help i can offer i will.. but please listen closely to the advice. and man up a little bit with foods bro. cos that at minute is your achilles heel...

positives. you can train. ypu can do cardio. and you can definitely see you have muscle hiding.. lets fcukin get this done bro.. time to fly x


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

@flinty90 knows all about getting food in  :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> im here.. mate im gonna be honest with you stop making excuses with food. get it in. you need to fuel the machine. second point dont count carbs from green veg. point 3 eat more without a doubt . i am cutting fat at 16 stone on 4000 cals per day. like biglbs says you arent keeping metabolism firing with the poor food intake. low carbs and low fats. cheese is not a good fat source. pizza is a fcukin no no brother cheat day or not. you shouldnt think about a cheat for at least 4 weeks..
> 
> here to help bro. been where you are now myself as you know anxiety aswell. so any help i can offer i will.. but please listen closely to the advice. and man up a little bit with foods bro. cos that at minute is your achilles heel...
> 
> positives. you can train. ypu can do cardio. and you can definitely see you have muscle hiding.. lets fcukin get this done bro.. time to fly x


So dont count the green carbs.... :blush:

And I thought I manned up eating broccoli today.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Davey  An interesting journal so far. Looks like you have all the right guys supporting you here, listen to them and you will do well. Good luck x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Davey  An interesting journal so far. Looks like you have all the right guys supporting you here, listen to them and you will do well. Good luck x


Thanks bj...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> In the broccoli. I will also be having chicken stew tonight after training, which consists leaks, broccoli, carrots, onion, small amount of spuds and chicken.
> 
> I did forget to bring some tuna with me this afternoon, so I was thinking a few plain cashews?


But mate the carbs in broccoli are so hard to get and use for your body,you need some comlex carbs as i pointed out.If you keep on not putting in enough carbs you matabolism will just fook up,unless your going to do Keto diet,then it is more like what you are doing but with virtualy no carbs:confused1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> But mate the carbs in broccoli are so hard to get and use for your body,you need some comlex carbs as i pointed out.If you keep on not putting in enough carbs you matabolism will just fook up,unless your going to do Keto diet,then it is more like what you are doing but with virtualy no carbs:confused1:


Agreed. I live on very few carbs due to being carb sensitive. If your going down the low carb route then you need to replace them with fats.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Agreed. I live on very few carbs due to being carb sensitive. If your going down the low carb route then you need to replace them with fats.


I tend to mix every other meal at mo and have started to cycle carbs over three days,not as deliberate as @flinty yet,his is nailed down,but enough for slow loss.

I suggested to Dave this type of thing earlier,but he is still not having carbs or fats enough with every meal Imo

Ie have 8oz chicken/rice/veg or

8oz chicken/salad/fish oils /evoo base dressing,,,,,,if you see my thinking...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I tend to mix every other meal at mo and have started to cycle carbs over three days,not as deliberate as @flinty yet,his is nailed down,but enough for slow loss.
> 
> I suggested to Dave this type of thing earlier,but he is still not having carbs or fats enough with every meal Imo
> 
> ...


Yes I see what mean. Flinty is nailing his and seems to be doing ok. I tend to eat my fats away from mealtimes now. Dinner for example would just be chicken and green veg but I snack all day on nuts, avocado and the odd tablespoon of pb. It's just finding what's right for the individual.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:



> Yes I see what mean. Flinty is nailing his and seems to be doing ok. I tend to eat my fats away from mealtimes now. Dinner for example would just be chicken and green veg but I snack all day on nuts, avocado and the odd tablespoon of pb. It's just finding what's right for the individual.


Exactly.....so Dave ,start trying what we are saying if you want this,you cannot get what you want any other way,not seen any better wheels than the round type just yet!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In for the ride :beer:


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I wont run outside to embarrassing.... I was doing jogging around work ( massive warehouse ) after everyone had gone home. Shin splints was murder. The only way I could do it was barefoot but the floor is f*cking freezing in this weather.
> 
> I also prefer biking, but will start jogging again when the weather warms up.


All gotta start somewhere but agreed with shinsplits...

If you after weight lose think about it this way how many cyclists with fat stomaches do you see compared to runners


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Exactly.....so Dave ,start trying what we are saying if you want this,you cannot get what you want any other way,not seen any better wheels than the round type just yet!


Ok i will change the diet. I am starting to understand the foods i need to be eating.

I think a lot of my problems has been reading so many different diets on the net, instead of growing a pair of balls and asking for help. Knowlage of food is lacking on the understanding of what is needed. I will post up what i think i need to be having by what you guys have said.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Ok i will change the diet. I am starting to understand the foods i need to be eating.
> 
> I think a lot of my problems has been reading so many different diets on the net, instead of growing a pair of balls and asking for help. Knowlage of food is lacking on the understanding of what is needed. I will post up what i think i need to be having by what you guys have said.


Mate reading the different approaches is great but from them devise yourself a plan and stick to it ridgidly for 4 weeks.. if you like it do it again for 4 weeks, if not think about what you can tweak (tiny tweaks) run that for 4 weeks ridgidly until you come up with a plan that works for you , that you can stick to, and meets your goals..

then you know how your body reacts, responds and feels on this plan..

I have said this till i am blue in the face all over this forum and its the biggest thing i have learnt.. @biglbs has said it . and @gingerben has just found out this too..

You can not change everything every few days as its impossible to know what has made a difference...

Biggest lesson i learnt and that was sticking to a diet no matter what for more than 4 weeks and seeing how it affected me... guess what.. it was perfect lol..

get a plan, stick to it, adjust (tiny adjustments) until plan works for you .

and the biggest thing you will need in this game .. PATIENCE !!! it will not happen overnight , but believe me it will happen X


----------



## squarego (Dec 4, 2012)

> I wont run outside to embarrassing.... I was doing jogging around work ( massive warehouse ) after everyone had gone home. Shin splints was murder. The only way I could do it was barefoot but the floor is f*cking freezing in this weather.
> 
> I also prefer biking, but will start jogging again when the weather warms up


Mate, have a look on Youtube at forefoot running. I suffered badly with shin plints and changed my running style to forefoot (as opposed to landing on your heal) You will look and feel like a Plank doing it at first but a lot of the pro runners run using this method.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning all. Was too tired last night after the hiit training to type much. Had an early night.

Just going on bike now for 40 min fasted.

Need to go shopping to stock up, been promised new bank cards will be here today. So food wont be exact today but will be better I promise.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning mate. werll done on cardio.. hope you get sorted today bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

40 minutes fasted on bike done.

Meal 1 = instant oats, 2 slices of wholemeal toast, 60g protein, multi vit, vit d and fish oils. bloated now but had a good sh!t when I got to work :lol: too much info I know 

Rest is planned as...

Meal 2 = tuna with mayo

Meal 3 = 200g mince beef 75g rice

Meal 4 = tuna with mayo or could bring chicken & rice to work but would have to be eaten cold ( which I dont fancy ) veiws would be good on this if I can get away with tuna?

Training chest, then hiit on bike.

Meal 5 = 200g chicken & 75g rice or pasta (wholemeal)

Meal 6 = 60g protein.

Is this an improvement? If you think it needs changing still let me know. I will stick evoo with chicken and the mince.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Morning mate. werll done on cardio.. hope you get sorted today bro :thumbup1:


Filnty if I add some hiit running before weights then hiit bike after weights is too much?

I didnt really want to do running before weights but views on this would be good. Dont want to burn out.

Or you think fasted bike am, weights on evening then hiit after weights is enough for now?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> 40 minutes fasted on bike done.
> 
> Meal 1 = instant oats ?? how much ??, 2 slices of wholemeal toast < No need , 60g protein, multi vit, vit d and fish oils. bloated now but had a good sh!t when I got to work :lol: too much info I know
> 
> ...


improvements IMO listed.... then you will be looking something like bro


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Filnty if I add some hiit running before weights then hiit bike after weights is too much?
> 
> I didnt really want to do running before weights but views on this would be good. Dont want to burn out.
> 
> Or you think fasted bike am, weights on evening then hiit after weights is enough for now?


fasted in morning and then hiit after weights is plenty mate . do that at least 3 times per week bro get diet nailed and you wont believe the difference you will sstart to make X


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> fasted in morning and then hiit after weights is plenty mate . do that at least 3 times per week bro get diet nailed and you wont believe the difference you will sstart to make X


Going to go for everyday on the cardio. I get up at 4 - 430am every morning even weekends so I might as well do it.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> improvements IMO listed.... then you will be looking something like bro


Oats was 25g dry, I had it with water.

I will do meal 4 and man up 

Meal 5 60g protein 40g oats or a simple sugar

Meal 6 200g chicken & 75g rice

Meal 7 whey and 1 tbs pb


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mix your protein up in mixer and pour over oats its nice lol.. and up oats for meal 1 to at least 60 gram x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> mix your protein up in mixer and pour over oats its nice lol.. and up oats for meal 1 to at least 60 gram x


Will do.

I know I am going to struggle to put all this away but I will force it down. I want changes and I really appreciate the help.

This is making me open my eyes and realising how bad food has been.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Will do.
> 
> I know I am going to struggle to put all this away but I will force it down. I want changes and I really appreciate the help.
> 
> This is making me open my eyes and realising how bad food has been.


Good man,it will work


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Good man,it will work


X2 im with bigboy on this ..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> improvements IMO listed.... then you will be looking something like bro


I would also watch those instant oats they are full of sweetner i would just make raw oats meal of choice or boil in skimmed milk.

As you are not massing ,the carbs in evening meal (after shake meal),are realy a no/no,brocoli would be better,tbh you can only do this if you had cold chicken and rice earlier,not tuna/mayo,remember try to eat carbs before 6pm ready to be 'empty'for fasted cario Am.

The rest as @flinty mass monster,is correct.

You can fettle the carbs later.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I would also watch those instant oats they are full of sweetner i would just make raw oats meal of choice or boil in skimmed milk.
> 
> As you are not massing ,the carbs in evening meal (after shake meal),are realy a no/no,brocoli would be better,tbh you can only do this if you had cold chicken and rice earlier,not tuna/mayo,remember try to eat carbs before 6pm ready to be 'empty'for fasted cario Am.
> 
> ...


Had my minced beef with rice, I had to use brabacue sauce to stomach the rice, but I did enjoy wit the sauce. Can I get away with this if only use a little bit?

Have got minced beef with rice again for 3pm because chicken was still frozen...

Instead of chicken and rice later and following @biglbs not to have carbs after 6pm I will go for chicken salad. Is this best?

I will sort tomorrows meals better.

Cna I introduce boiled eggs anywhere in my foods? Would like to have some am if possible, this would up the good fats and protein.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

No harm in adding in boiled eggs. Eggs are one of the best sources of protein and fats going. I fking hate boiled eggs lol But I love them scrambled


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> No harm in adding in boiled eggs. Eggs are one of the best sources of protein and fats going. I fking hate boiled eggs lol But I love them scrambled


I love em but its easy to start feeling sick and bored if you have too many boiled at one serving. I could do six no problem.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Had my minced beef with rice, I had to use brabacue sauce to stomach the rice, but I did enjoy wit the sauce. Can I get away with this if only use a little bit?
> 
> Have got minced beef with rice again for 3pm because chicken was still frozen...
> 
> ...


at your stage of the game mate if it takes a bit of BBQ sauce to get good food down, as long as your not drowning it then i would say yes..

@biglbs didnt say fcukin salad lol he said green veg with your protein for meal after 6 pm.. salad is ok now and again but them greens need to be going in bro !!!

well done anyway on your efforts , keep it up it will get easier i promise !!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> at your stage of the game mate if it takes a bit of BBQ sauce to get good food down, as long as your not drowning it then i would say yes..
> 
> @biglbs didnt say fcukin salad lol he said green veg with your protein for meal after 6 pm.. salad is ok now and again but them greens need to be going in bro !!!
> 
> well done anyway on your efforts , keep it up it will get easier i promise !!


I will ring the mrs now and tell her veg not salad :laugh:

Good job she loves me


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I will also take out the tuna and mayo tomorrow and replace with minced beef (or chicken) & rice.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there...just adding my pennyworth if it's any good. I bought a cheap little coffee grinder and I whizz up the 25g oats in there with some flaxseed, bung it in about quarter of a pint of milk/or water and my protein powder and glutamine and drink that every morning after my workout which I do at 6 in the morning on half a cup of coffee....would love a full cup but the last time I had a full one I had to run down the corridor for wee half way through my work out and it didn't half put me orrrf!!!! hahaha....

Doing well...keep chugging...errrmm....?...that's not chugging up as in being sick...cchugging as in..errmm....well...hehe...don't really know the proper meaning...durrrrrp...why do I start these feckin' conversations with myself? who knows...sigh...feel free to poke me in the eyes one day...I prolly would even hold the stick for you whilst you take a break...hahahahaha....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> I will ring the mrs now and tell her veg not salad :laugh:
> 
> Good job she loves me


and why wouldn't she you numpty head...VEGGIES VEGGIES VEGGIES.....and that's not me calling you Flinty and BigFella by the way, wouldn't dream of it.....hehehehehe...

soz...being cheeky now...it's ok...im going....I am...really I am......never to darken your doorstep again.....

mebbe....:laugh:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey there...just adding my pennyworth if it's any good. I bought a cheap little coffee grinder and I whizz up the 25g oats in there with some flaxseed, bung it in about quarter of a pint of milk/or water and my protein powder and glutamine and drink that every morning after my workout which I do at 6 in the morning on half a cup of coffee....would love a full cup but the last time I had a full one I had to run down the corridor for wee half way through my work out and it didn't half put me orrrf!!!! hahaha....
> 
> Doing well...keep chugging...errrmm....?...that's not chugging up as in being sick...cchugging as in..errmm....well...hehe...don't really know the proper meaning...durrrrrp...why do I start these feckin' conversations with myself? who knows...sigh...feel free to poke me in the eyes one day...I prolly would even hold the stick for you whilst you take a break...hahahahaha....


Good idea Flubs. I have loads of flaxseed oil and glutamine. I will give it a try :thumbup1:

I have to give the coffee a miss though.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I have eaten the mince beef and rice cold....

I think I will try warming it up in the microwave tomorrow. Really struggled to get it down without feeling I was going to throw it back up.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Had my minced beef with rice, I had to use brabacue sauce to stomach the rice, but I did enjoy wit the sauce. Can I get away with this if only use a little bit?
> 
> Have got minced beef with rice again for 3pm because chicken was still frozen...
> 
> ...


As @flinty says mate realy,i use sauce because i am weak too!

however i also make up loads from evoo/garlic and fresh herbs btw galic ups natty test,cinamon keeps blood sugar even,tumeric is natural anticeptic,read up on hebs for sure mate

Green veg will make you feel more full than salad and contain iodine ----for thyroid function!

AS i said before you need Test level checked and thyroid function,i wager you 10:1 that you have low test from your pics mate,i was right with Tass on here i feel the same aboot yours due to where your holding fat.If all diet is spot on ,without proper levels you will struggle even with all this effort ,move Docs and do it bro x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Eggs are good ratio 3 whites to 1 whole as you need AA profile to be complete,eating just whites is no good at all


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> As @flinty says mate realy,i use sauce because i am weak too!
> 
> however i also make up loads from evoo/garlic and fresh herbs btw galic ups natty test,cinamon keeps blood sugar even,tumeric is natural anticeptic,read up on hebs for sure mate
> 
> ...


Forgot about the docs... Will slip out of work tomorrow to fill forms in. Just hope they taking on.

It is strange a few years ago when I went to see a specialist, commented how strong I was, and did only thyroid, but he said I would get a letter with results but never came.

If test levels are low or lowish, I assume this would effect your sex drive?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Eggs are good ratio 3 whites to 1 whole as you need AA profile to be complete,eating just whites is no good at all


If I was to eat 6 eggs I would have 3 or 4 full.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> If I was to eat 6 eggs I would have 3 or 4 full.


Que?

say 2 whole in six eggs then that is it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Forgot about the docs... Will slip out of work tomorrow to fill forms in. Just hope they taking on.
> 
> It is strange a few years ago when I went to see a specialist, commented how strong I was, and did only thyroid, but he said I would get a letter with results but never came.
> 
> If test levels are low or lowish, I assume this would effect your sex drive?


Normaly but not always,depends on other hormones and da bitch!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> If I was to eat 6 eggs I would have 3 or 4 full.


id eat the 6 full 

all looks like its slowley falling into place in here mate :thumbup1:how u finding the higher carbs?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> id eat the 6 full
> 
> all looks like its slowley falling into place in here mate :thumbup1:how u finding the higher carbs?


Struggling to get it down, but what needs must.

I have felt less tired today, not sure if that is the carbs or not.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

A good sign mate,if your're fooked about 4pm something is too low...carbs,so great work


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Gym time now.... Oh I only have to walk downstairs and im there


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Weights and hiit done.

Only did chest and really struggled tonight. Didnt seem I had any strength. So cut it short to make sure I got the hiit done.

Flat bench bb

10 x 60

10 x 60

10 x 70

10 x 80

10 x 90

10 x 100

10 x 110

6 x 120

4 x 120

10 x 100

20 x 80.

Incline db's

12 x 25

12 x 25

12 x 35

12 x 35

10 x 35.

Thats all that was done. Maybe didnt help no training partner this week but no excuse really.

Hiit on stationary bike.

60 sec steady low, 15 seconds highest hill, then repeated 7 times.

Fooked now, sweating like a pig 

Even when doing weights I was sweating a lot more then I do normally, not sure why.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Weights and hiit done.
> 
> Only did chest and really struggled tonight. Didnt seem I had any strength. So cut it short to make sure I got the hiit done.
> 
> ...


Carbs .. your body is liking some fuel for a change....

dont hold off on weights just to get hiit done though mate.. get a good session in first then just run out the steam on what you have left in tank after..

Never hold off on anything for something else thats coming.. if your absolutely spent before hiit then ya dont do it.. that then becomes a goal ..

Dont be a 50 % tryer cos you think you have to get something else in mate ..

@biglbs lifts weights like a fcukin madman until he cant lift them anymore.. then thats it session done. he doesnt hold back cos its a RULe that he needs to do 3 - 4 sets etc .. get in , warm up , thrash the fcuk out of yourself , warm down then fcuk off and eat and rest bro .. that is all there is to it X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Weights and hiit done.
> 
> Only did chest and really struggled tonight. Didnt seem I had any strength. So cut it short to make sure I got the hiit done.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of reps mate. Good work with some decent weight.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

50g protein striaght after.

Then steak and veg. Well veg was broccoli and couliflower cold. I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Weights and hiit done.
> 
> Only did chest and really struggled tonight. Didnt seem I had any strength. So cut it short to make sure I got the hiit done.
> 
> ...


Blymeeeeeee,loads of reps,but for what you are after it will do no harm at all,loads of cals gone,lovely.

Keep your training like this for now it will do no harm at all,your tendon strength will improve ready for the plan in my head for you,if you want it in a couple of months or so when you feel ready.

The reason you are hotter today is simple,battleship main engine room has received some coal to fire up turbines and you are now steaming along under power and correct fuel,this is want you need.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> 50g protein striaght after.
> 
> Then steak and veg. Well veg was broccoli and couliflower cold. I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> 50g protein striaght after.
> 
> Then steak and veg. Well veg was broccoli and couliflower cold. I actually enjoyed it.


Bang on mate. You've trained hard, eaten well, now do the most important part of the jigsaw.... Rest.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Bang on mate. You've trained hard, eaten well, now do the most important part of the jigsaw.... Rest.


Got to services the mrs, then rest


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fasted cardio only 20 min this morning, woke up a bit late... Still biked to work though and had head wind.

Meal 1, 60g oats 50g protein with skimmed milk all mixed in in shake cold.

Meal 2, 200g chicken breast & 75g rice. banana.

meal 3, 200g minced beef & 75g rice

meal 4, 200g minced beef & 75g rice

weights & hiit.

Meal 5, 50g protein with water.

Meal 6, 200g steak, broccoli & couliflower.

Meal 7, 50g protein & pb

Thats the plan.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Also extra cardio biking to home and back for lunch and biking back home.

Its all extra 

Feeling good in myself, body feels fuller, Im less tired.

Just hoping my weight is not going up. Not going to get weighed yet, I will give it a week first.

Oh and good morning all, hope you all have a great day :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thinking about taking some supps again.

What I have is:

HMB

BCAA powder (dont mix) also have some tabs

Creapure

Glutamine

L - Carnitine

DAA

I think I do have more but these are the ones I can remember.

What are your views on any of these supps?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Thinking about taking some supps again.
> 
> What I have is:
> 
> ...


No idea mate,the only supps i use are fish oil/cla/multi vit with iodine/zinc/4g vit c day/peps/Gh/AAS


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

OH BTW DO NOT WORRY ABOUT WHAT SCALES SAY,LOOK IN MIRROR OR YOU WILL GET DEPRESSED!

This is a commen mistake and you are brighter than that,you will recomp,you may even put on 3lb through glycogen and nutrient storage ,which you were lackin,scales = no/no.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No idea mate,the only supps i use are fish oil/cla/multi vit with iodine/zinc/4g vit c day/peps/Gh/AAS


I need to get some vit c and fish oil, I have been taking vit D 5000 iu daily, multi vit and fish oils.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well meal 2 down the hatch. I was fooking starving which is unlike me. I got to say I didnt enjoy it though cold, but I was that hungry I soon forgot about the taste.

Looking forward to meal 3, still feeling slightly hungry :confused1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Metabolism is firing up mate. Processing food at its normal rate instead of being shut down for hours on end. Embrace the hunger bro.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Good going there Davey :thumbup1: Keep up the effort and you will reap the rewards x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

@biglbs what are your views on cla?

Does it work or is it a gimmick?

I assume if your using it, it works?


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi m8 things seem to be on track keep going and well done. Here is burger recipe for you :

600gms extra lean steak mince

3 tablespoons light choice natural yoghurt

3 teaspoons caramelised onion chutney

3 teaspooons soy sauce

3 teaspoons worcestershire sauce

large pinch pepper

Put all ingredients in a bowl and mix well with your hands. shape 6 balls into burger shape and fry in hot non stick pan 3 mins each side then pat well with kitchen towel. Give them a try m8 they r lovely :thumb:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

mac1969 said:


> Hi m8 things seem to be on track keep going and well done. Here is burger recipe for you :
> 
> 600gms extra lean steak mince
> 
> ...


Thats great. Thank you. I am sure I will be allowed this in my diet at some point


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

crackin chest sesh yest mate....simple & effective :thumbup1: strong lad


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> @biglbs what are your views on cla?
> 
> Does it work or is it a gimmick?
> 
> I assume if your using it, it works?


Yes as i said above i am but i don't know if it helps,i think it does so anything that makes me feel positive is good on this diet,lost 18lbs in 4 weeks,so i will not change anything at mo..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Thats great. Thank you. I am sure I will be allowed this in my diet at some point


You can now mate,just sub it for a red meat meal


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You can now mate,just sub it for a red meat meal


For now I will stick to what im eating, then if I start getting fed up with having the same stuff I can then swap about a bit...

What about the wholemeal pittas?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ohh Meal 3 whent down a treat.

Really liking the mince beef and rice combo.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> For now I will stick to what im eating, then if I start getting fed up with having the same stuff I can then swap about a bit...
> 
> What about the wholemeal pittas?


Sub for rice if you like?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Sub for rice if you like?


Really?

:thumb:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I could have chicken pitta.... The rice is fine with mince, but with chicken its sh!t.

But saying that if it is better for me to have rice I willl stick with it.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I could have chicken pitta.... The rice is fine with mince, but with chicken its sh!t.
> 
> But saying that if it is better for me to have rice I willl stick with it.


Put a stick cube in with it while its cooking, makes it a bit more interesting. I put a drizzle of sesame oil on mine, it's boring as hell on its own.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Make it a chicken kebab then,even some lettuce in is ok


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey. you can swap and change things by all means, but bare in mind what i said earlier.. if you swapping and changing things each day and all over place you wont know whats working and whats not..

this is why i stuck to my diet strict as fcuk for 4 weeks no deviations no changes... then start looking at swapping things,.

This is just what helped me mate , but thats just my point of view and obviously you are free to do whatever you think is right.. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Davey. you can swap and change things by all means, but bare in mind what i said earlier.. if you swapping and changing things each day and all over place you wont know whats working and whats not..
> 
> this is why i stuck to my diet strict as fcuk for 4 weeks no deviations no changes... then start looking at swapping things,.
> 
> This is just what helped me mate , but thats just my point of view and obviously you are free to do whatever you think is right.. :thumbup1:


Very good point but calorific value is about the same realy,just wanna stop the old chap gettin bored,if he(and i think he is)anything like me:whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Very good point but calorific value is about the same realy,just wanna stop the old chap gettin bored,if he(and i think he is)anything like me:whistling:


No probs matey i know you got him under your watchful eye X


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Davey. you can swap and change things by all means, but bare in mind what i said earlier.. if you swapping and changing things each day and all over place you wont know whats working and whats not..
> 
> this is why i stuck to my diet strict as fcuk for 4 weeks no deviations no changes... then start looking at swapping things,.
> 
> This is just what helped me mate , but thats just my point of view and obviously you are free to do whatever you think is right.. :thumbup1:


This is what I would like to keep to but I think if I can cut the rice out just with the chicken meal, this would help me stick to the plan with more enjoyment.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Davey. you can swap and change things by all means, but bare in mind what i said earlier.. if you swapping and changing things each day and all over place you wont know whats working and whats not..
> 
> this is why i stuck to my diet strict as fcuk for 4 weeks no deviations no changes... then start looking at swapping things,.
> 
> This is just what helped me mate , but thats just my point of view and obviously you are free to do whatever you think is right.. :thumbup1:


This is what I would like to keep to but I think if I can cut the rice out just with the chicken meal, this would help me stick to the plan with more enjoyment.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I really do appreciate everyones help and support, I know no one has to help, and I am glad you are going out of ways to help/support me. x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I really do appreciate everyones help and support, I know no one has to help, and I am glad you are going out of ways to help/support me. x


I am just totting up your bill ,paypal will do fine......


----------



## The-Alchemist (Jan 18, 2013)

start boxing


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

The-Alchemist said:


> start boxing


I will be hitting the punch bag at weekend. I have it setup in my gym. I just get carried away hitting like fook I pulled a muscle last time I used it


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Meal 4 went down a treat.

Really looking forward to getting home, get on the weights and hiit, then food 

Not been feeling bloated at all today but a nice fullness, and a bit warm inside.

No tiredness either, yet.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

here is a back shot i got done in my office today...

A lot of work to be done on the fat


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> here is a back shot i got done in my office today...
> 
> A lot of work to be done on the fat
> 
> View attachment 109393


Worth it once done,you are a big fooker too!!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Worth it once done,you are a big fooker too!!!


5ft 10" Fat fook


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> 5ft 10" Fat fook


shorty..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> shorty..


Ok shorty fatty


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Ok shorty fatty


Fookin lightweight!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey you get yourself sorted bro and drop some fat your going to be a fcukin beast !!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Davey you get yourself sorted bro and drop some fat your going to be a fcukin beast !!!


I keep listening to yuo guys I cant go wrong


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

What you currently weigh Dave ? I am 5ft 10 too, endo's of the world UNITE !!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What you currently weigh Dave ? I am 5ft 10 too, endo's of the world UNITE !!!


Just got weighed 19.6


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Last nights training was shoulders.

Standing OVH 20 sec break between sets

20 x 20kg

5 x 30

5 x 40

5 x 50

10 x 60

10 x 70

6 x 80

4 x 80

10 x 70

7 x 60

25 x 40

Seated dumbells. 20 sec break between sets

12 x 15kg

12 x 25

12 x 25

12 x 25

5 minute break

rope facepulls 20 sec break between sets

15 x 30kg

15 x 40

15 x 50

7 x 60

BB shrugs 20 second breaks

10 x 120kg slow and holding at top for 3 sec, repeated 4 times.

no hiit training last night was too fooked, but meals went as planned.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just going to do 40 min fasted on bike.

Meals today will be same as yesterday except for the chicken and rice will be chicken salad in wholemeal pitta.

Feeling nice and refreshed tis morning, fell to sleep very early last night 

No weights tonight just hiit on bike.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ohh and good morning all. Hope you all have a great day :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning bro . all looks good matey,,, nice shoulder sesh your ohp reos and sets are massive lol...

i would say looking at it though that if your still managing 70 kg for 10 reps on your 9th set you maybe should look at starting to compact the reps and sets but keeping weight up , if i were looking at that pressing myself i would personally

warm up at 30 kg for your 10 - 20 reps

then straight onto

50 kg - 10 reps

70 kg - 10 reps

80 kg - 8 - failure

80 kg - failure < or even go up to 90kg ??

like Big lbs says your training really wont do you any harm at the minute , but a lot of them sets looked like you were just cruising mate...

hit it hard get that body burning it up X


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Morning bro . all looks good matey,,, nice shoulder sesh your ohp reos and sets are massive lol...
> 
> i would say looking at it though that if your still managing 70 kg for 10 reps on your 9th set you maybe should look at starting to compact the reps and sets but keeping weight up , if i were looking at that pressing myself i would personally
> 
> ...


Will take on board :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Just going to do 40 min fasted on bike.
> 
> Meals today will be same as yesterday except for the chicken and rice will be chicken salad in wholemeal pitta.
> 
> ...


You're gonna need at least two days per week that you do nothing on mate,it is realy important not to over do it,i often take 3 0r 4 off if i am pushing realy hard and feel tired,i know you're not tired at mo,but ensure you get 2 days off at the mo,,,,,totaly off it i mean,except diet of course!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Just got weighed 19.6


Up or down?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I will try to alternate the days off. Just so my body doesnt get used to set days. What you think?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Up or down?


Down 1lbs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Down 1lbs


 :thumb:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Got my medical number fro my old docs yesterday, Just filled in forms for new docs. Will pop them in today, so hopefully not too long before I can get in and have bloods done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Just got weighed 19.6


You got 2 stone on me, i'm 17 6 right now.  Good old endomorphs ! We keep gravity guessing you know


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You got 2 stone on me, i'm 17 6 right now.  Good old endomorphs ! We keep gravity guessing you know


lol I just call myself fat :lol:

Just been reading about endomorphs, and it was intresting.

While I was at home today I got the mrs to measure my waist, arms and chest. I was supprised I have lost 2 inches from my waist, but only a pound in weight. My arms have gone down half an inch to 19 inches now. Chest was 50 inches, so no change there.

If I got down to your weight I would be happy, then again no one is ever happy with what we got. We get to what we want then you want more 

I have always wanted to be big, not fat but I dont like the skinny ripped look. Just my personal liking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

tbh for my height 17stone is nice and managable. I was 19 stone once, it was too much for me , 17 seems to be on the money. I want to be 17stone solid though, not 17 stone wobbly lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> tbh for my height 17stone is nice and managable. I was 19 stone once, it was too much for me , 17 seems to be on the money. I want to be 17stone solid though, not 17 stone wobbly lol


I have seen your pics you look good...

Or was that someone elses :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

The ones in my journal you mean ? lol yeah that's me. Long way to go though before i'll be happy. Any BF I am carrying is to be turned into muscle  Then I might be happy.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> I have seen your pics you look good...
> 
> Or was that someone elses :whistling:


Ahh thats right you looked p!ssed off in your first pic


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> The ones in my journal you mean ? lol yeah that's me. Long way to go though before i'll be happy. Any BF I am carrying is to be turned into muscle  Then I might be happy.


You will never be happy the way you look (not the monkey pic anyways) when you get to where you wanted to be, you will start wanting more...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm always ****ed off when I try to take a picture. You gotta hold the button half down for it to focus then when it beeps you press. If it were that simple ! lol It's not. Beeps like a looney so never know when to press ! lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> You will never be happy the way you look (not the monkey pic anyways) when you get to where you wanted to be, you will start wanting more...


More than likely ! LOL Anyway this is your journal not mine ! lol Get yourself down to 17 , cos you'll feel like a million bucks then.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> More than likely ! LOL Anyway this is your journal not mine ! lol Get yourself down to 17 , cos you'll feel like a million bucks then.


Im trying hard...

Hopefully I can get blood tests done as @biglbs suggested. To make sure all is ok..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

On rest day should I be lowering the food intake or just keep at it the way I am? @biglbs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> On rest day should I be lowering the food intake or just keep at it the way I am? @biglbs


You could lower carbs a bit,but don't go mad,you could also up protein as it is repair day.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You could lower carbs a bit,but don't go mad,you could also up protein as it is repair day.


I have eaten the same today lol... I have done fasted cardio for 40 min this morning, so now I am tempted to do hiit, and have a full rest day saturday.

Been feeling slightly bloated since 5pm, but p!ssing like a trooper.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That will be the water retention starting to go,so prepare for a sudden weight drop....2/3 lbs not uncommen over a week


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> Weights and hiit done.
> 
> Only did chest and really struggled tonight. Didnt seem I had any strength. So cut it short to make sure I got the hiit done.
> 
> ...





Davey666 said:


> Last nights training was shoulders.
> 
> Standing OVH 20 sec break between sets
> 
> ...


Nice lifts. You might not be Charles Atlas (yet), but your no weakling either


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I got grief for doing that many reps


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning all :thumbup1:

Over slept this morning mg:

Got weighed I know I shouldnt of, I lost 4lbs overnight, 19.2 now. Didnt do anything last night accept rest.

Off to do fasted cardio, food will be same as yesterday.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Only had time for 30 minutes this morning and that was pushing it to the very limits of my time availible.

Just went all out for the 30 minutes.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Only had time for 30 minutes this morning and that was pushing it to the very limits of my time availible.
> 
> Just went all out for the 30 minutes.


no need bro you either do one thing or another.. steady state fat burn for 30 minutes at about 120 - 140 BPM heart rate

or do 30 minutes HIIT for fat burn and cardio and obviously the EPOC benefits afterwards !!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> no need bro you either do one thing or another.. steady state fat burn for 30 minutes at about 120 - 140 BPM heart rate
> 
> or do 30 minutes HIIT for fat burn and cardio and obviously the EPOC benefits afterwards !!!


I do the hiit on the night m8, If I did it in the morning I would wake the kids and mrs up, and most of the street. Everyone would think elephants was running down the street :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> I do the hiit on the night m8, If I did it in the morning I would wake the kids and mrs up, and most of the street. Everyone would think elephants was running down the street :lol:


ok so when you say you went all out for 30 minutes what did you mean ???


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ok so when you say you went all out for 30 minutes what did you mean ???


Sh!t, ya didnt think as I wasnt starting slow then fast... Doh. In my head I didnt think I would be loud this morning :laugh:

Well I do have music blasting with headphones on. Will ask mrs later if she heard anything... If she didnt I will be going for hiit in the morning :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Good morning all :thumbup1:
> 
> Over slept this morning mg:
> 
> ...


Fook me i am good,what did i say last night .....lost 3 to 4 lbs,,,classic!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Fook me i am good,what did i say last night .....lost 3 to 4 lbs,,,classic!


Yes your a genius... did you get your crystal balls out 

Do you think weight will start to slowly come off now? or stall?

Everytime I got to this I have stalled, but never have I eat so much before so this is new to my body.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Actually not to bothered about weight. My stomach felt smaller today a tiny bit, which is a good feeling. Most likely will be in my head but hey, if it makes me feel better thats good.

The main thing is getting rid of blubber the big fat belly


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Actually not to bothered about weight. My stomach felt smaller today a tiny bit, which is a good feeling. Most likely will be in my head but hey, if it makes me feel better thats good.
> 
> The main thing is getting rid of blubber the big fat belly


good stuff buddy, another rest day today or....


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff buddy, another rest day today or....


No rest day today 

Plan was legs, but my right knee cap is giving me some pain today, so thinking of doing back, then hiit after.

I think deadlifts might have to be given a miss too but do rack pulls instead.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Actually not to bothered about weight. My stomach felt smaller today a tiny bit, which is a good feeling. Most likely will be in my head but hey, if it makes me feel better thats good.
> 
> The main thing is getting rid of blubber the big fat belly


weight loss may not move but fat loss will bro.. your body atbthe minute will start letting go of calories as its not so worried now about not getting fuel. your on the road to making uour metabolism work properly bro..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> weight loss may not move but fat loss will bro.. your body atbthe minute will start letting go of calories as its not so worried now about not getting fuel. your on the road to making uour metabolism work properly bro..


Thats good to hear flints. Its all going to plan :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Going good guns m8, you got some good strength there m8 in your lifts. My upper body is sh!!te compared to my legs lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Exactly as my learned friend @flinty says mate,the scales will now cease being of too much use,i am losing weight deliberatly at the mo,you are still recomping,though you will drop some,so don't fret it is all good.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning all :thumbup1:

Late update... Didnt get in till late last night due to helping family member with computer problems.

All food same for yesterday.

Weights was back but didnt do too much.

Racklifts.

20 x 60kg

10 x 100

10 x 130

10 x 160

11 x 180

low rows

12 x 60

12 x 80

12 x 100

10 x 120

pulldown wide grip

10 x 50

10 x 60

10 x 80

10 x 90

That was it. I was starving and tired.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fasted cardio this morning.

Food same as yesterday.

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning mister....have a lovely weekend...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Morning all :thumbup1:
> 
> Late update... Didnt get in till late last night due to helping family member with computer problems.
> 
> ...


now that back routine looks great mate . good reps, good weights and enough exercises to work well...

nice one a big gold star from me this morning .. :clap:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice back rotine mate,my poor ol lower back hates such things,you have a good lower back?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:



> Nice back rotine mate,my poor ol lower back hates such things,you have a good lower back?


I get really big pumps in bottom back most times (not my ass  ) sometimes really unbearable, other times not so bad and I can do more.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning mister....have a lovely weekend...


Thanks Flubs :thumbup1:

Hope you have a great weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well thats the PS3 fixed and wii fixed. Been doing them since 6am lol.

Chill out for an hour now


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning all :thumbup1:

Yesterday food was all spot on, training was only fasted cardio am. Been too busy with computers and kids to do any weights. Felt good having a rest away from it.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Today no fasted cardio. Food will be spot on again.

doing squats today, then some abs work. Will report later what I did.

Got on the scales this morning, couldnt help myself. belly felt as though it had gone down a little. I have lost 2 more lbs.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

When I get time to chill out later on I got ufc to watch and film parker


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I get really big pumps in bottom back most times (not my ass  ) sometimes really unbearable, other times not so bad and I can do more.


All going well i see,2 more lbs off:blowme:

Lower back is the week link in me too,pumps just walking about when on cycle and taurine does little to help,though worth a try mate,it helps some.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> All going well i see,2 more lbs off:blowme:
> 
> Lower back is the week link in me too,pumps just walking about when on cycle and taurine does little to help,though worth a try mate,it helps some.


Ya 2lbs in the right direction  cheers buddy :thumbup1:

Had tried taurine but didnt seem to work.

Tell you what though, kids and mrs eating pizza and crap this weekend has not bothered me one bit. We was at her mams last night and they was all taking the p!ss out of me because I had taken my mince and rice with me 

I am finding it easier now with support helping too :thumb:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Quick update... Food didnt go to plan :cursing:

meal 1 = 60g protein 60g oats

meal 2 = tuna wholemeal pitta

weights

meal 3 = 60g protein

meal 4 = tuna wholemeal pitta

meal 5 = 4 egg omlete

meal 6 = 60g protein and pb

Not really bad but not to plan.

did squats low weight holding 3 secs at bottom did 8 sets of 10's

Leg raises 3 x 12's

stomach cable crunshes 4 x 12 with 60kg

Back to better eating tomorrow.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fasted cardio done, and meal 1 done 

Meals are all going to be spot on today.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning matey ... make today count brother X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Quick update... Food didnt go to plan :cursing:
> 
> meal 1 = 60g protein 60g oats
> 
> ...


dont be angry with that days food mate, looks very good tbh lol... ok maybe not to plan but uv not ate any shyte.

u currently on cycle davey boi?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see you crackin on mate,you doing better than me today,i am in cannot be assed mood FFs!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> dont be angry with that days food mate, looks very good tbh lol... ok maybe not to plan but uv not ate any shyte.
> 
> u currently on cycle davey boi?


No cycle, fully natty


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> No cycle, fully natty


impressed  ......u will be a machine when u turn over mate.....which u will lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I will never say never :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Get on the Tren ! lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Get on the Tren ! lol


I stick to been natty for now


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> I stick to been natty for now


I said that once ! lol

Nah fair play you do it your way n deffo don't listen to an old codger like me.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I said that once ! lol
> 
> Nah fair play you do it your way n deffo don't listen to an old codger like me.


I did say I would never say never :wink:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening...swooshing through like a ninja in the night....silent like the grave....woooooooooosssssshhhhh......Hope your week is good....


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food has been great and spot on.

Weights, did chest and shoulders.

Chest flat bench bb

10 x 60kg

10 x 60

10 x 70

10 x 80

10 x 90

10 x 100

10 x 110

6 x 120

4 x 120

DB incline press.

12 x 35kg

12 x 40

12 x 40

10 x 40

DB flyers

12 x 25kg

12 x 30

10 x 30

6 x 30

Seated DB shoulder press

12 x 25kg

12 x 25

10 x 30

Standing OVH press BB

12 x 40kg

10 x 50

10 x 60

14 x 60

Facepulls with rope

12 x 30kg

12 x 40

12 x 50

20 x 50

Cable side laterial rises

12 x 10kg

12 x 15kg

Fooked 

This has only taken 1hr 20 min

HIIT on bike straight after.

Totally cream crackered but feels good


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Evening...swooshing through like a ninja in the night....silent like the grave....woooooooooosssssshhhhh......Hope your week is good....


Thanks Flubs, Had a good weekend with kids while the mrs was slaving away at work 

Hope your weekend went well :wink:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning all :thumb:

Got up at 4am feeling really tired. So decided to have a full days rest, no cardio or weights.

I also got weighed (cant help myself) and I have put 2lbs back on :thumbdown:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Good morning all :thumb:
> 
> Got up at 4am feeling really tired. So decided to have a full days rest, no cardio or weights.
> 
> I also got weighed (cant help myself) and I have put 2lbs back on :thumbdown:


stop fookin weighing yourself goddammit.. lol

you will have had a bit of weight on from your workout last night mate our body will have just delivered a big hit of goodness to your muscles so you will be hanging onto a bit more water and stuff thats all....

stop panicking and stop off the scales. your doing everything right you have no reason to panic about the odd 2 pounds up or down x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> stop fookin weighing yourself goddammit.. lol
> 
> you will have had a bit of weight on from your workout last night mate our body will have just delivered a big hit of goodness to your muscles so you will be hanging onto a bit more water and stuff thats all....
> 
> stop panicking and stop off the scales. your doing everything right you have no reason to panic about the odd 2 pounds up or down x


X2 you big bender!

Once a week or every 10 days 

Nice session btw, strong mate!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Not panicking yet 

Scales are addictive though :lol:

I am sure my waiste has come down, my work trousers keep falling down :lol: I can actually pull them down without undoing them..... Not a great sight


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> X2 you big bender!
> 
> Once a week or every 10 days
> 
> Nice session btw, strong mate!


Thanks cream egg


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Not panicking yet
> 
> Scales are addictive though :lol:
> 
> I am sure my waiste has come down, my work trousers keep falling down :lol: I can actually pull them down without undoing them..... Not a great sight


so thats all you need to worry about !!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Got some good advice from @flinty and @R0BLET - step.away.from.the.scales.



Why up so early??? Have a good one x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Got some good advice from @flinty and @R0BLET - step.away.from.the.scales.
> 
> View attachment 109932
> 
> ...


My body is used to it. I do fasted cardio, then got to get meals sorted for the day at work.

Usually start work about 6 to 6:30.

Then in bed for 9 to 10 but I am sleeping really good doing things this way


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Good morning all :thumb:
> 
> Got up at 4am feeling really tired. So decided to have a full days rest, no cardio or weights.
> 
> I also got weighed (cant help myself) and I have put 2lbs back on :thumbdown:


Go and take a sh1t,whilst you are throw your scales in the skip pmsl,

2 lb lighter and unable to get negged out again =win/win:thumb:


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Still progressing m8 training looks good well done and keep pushing :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Go and take a sh1t,whilst you are throw your scales in the skip pmsl,
> 
> 2 lb lighter and unable to get negged out again =win/win:thumb:


To be honest m8, I hadnt had a sh!t for 2 days, but lunch time today, I think I had a fooking baby


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> To be honest m8, I hadnt had a sh!t for 2 days, but lunch time today, I think I had a fooking baby


It is spooky how well i seem to know your functions mate,what with this and the overnight loss the other day,,,,,,,how do i do it?

I bet you weighed after the poo too!-2lbs!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> It is spooky how well i seem to know your functions mate,what with this and the overnight loss the other day,,,,,,,how do i do it?
> 
> I bet you weighed after the poo too!-2lbs!!


if he weighed again after going to toilet he wants a kick in the ballbag !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> if he weighed again after going to toilet he wants a kick in the ballbag !!!


I wager he did!

But he may not admit it now ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I wager he did!
> 
> But he may not admit it now ....


if he did im unsubscribing from journal


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You boys!! poor fella..can't go for a poo without it being the main topic of conversation...hahahahaha.....I always try to poo before I weigh myself...i also lean backwards, forwards, put my hair up, blow my nose....errrrmm...overkill?

hahahahaah....hey D...hope you're having a good day...and yes!!! stop weighing yourself.....

(waits for hand of fate to come down from the sky to squish me for being a hypocrite cos that is exactly what I do too)....and I haven't lost weight for agerrrsss...despite pooing to my hearts content....sigh.....and soddit....


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It is spooky how well i seem to know your functions mate,what with this and the overnight loss the other day,,,,,,,how do i do it?
> 
> I bet you weighed after the poo too!-2lbs!!


Nope I stayed strong :thumbup1:

But I did kick the scales on the way out this morning muttering "c*nt"


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> if he weighed again after going to toilet he wants a kick in the ballbag !!!


My ballbag is safe then :bounce:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Nope I stayed strong :thumbup1:
> 
> But I did kick the scales on the way out this morning muttering "c*nt"


thazzmaboi...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I wager he did!
> 
> But he may not admit it now ....


Honestly I didnt :wink:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> if he did im unsubscribing from journal


 :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> You boys!! poor fella..can't go for a poo without it being the main topic of conversation...hahahahaha.....I always try to poo before I weigh myself...i also lean backwards, forwards, put my hair up, blow my nose....errrrmm...overkill?
> 
> hahahahaah....hey D...hope you're having a good day...and yes!!! stop weighing yourself.....
> 
> (waits for hand of fate to come down from the sky to squish me for being a hypocrite cos that is exactly what I do too)....and I haven't lost weight for agerrrsss...despite pooing to my hearts content....sigh.....and soddit....


Well... The phones at work keep making daft noises hmmm maybe thats the ringing tone, but I aint answering the fooker :lol:

Cant wait to go home... Just one more hour :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Well... The phones at work keep making daft noises hmmm maybe thats the ringing tone, but I aint answering the fooker :lol:
> 
> Cant wait to go home... Just one more hour :thumb:


i work till 5.30 too.....p!sh like. another great sesh yest mate, can see good things from u big yin


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pics of no weigh,or did weigh,there,get out of that without moving!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Pics of no weigh,or did weigh,there,get out of that without moving!


No pics 

But here is an arm


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I know i said rest day but i did 30 minutes on bike. Wont do weights though.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> No pics
> 
> But here is an arm


You moved pmsl....oi you have leaned up,well done..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You moved pmsl....oi you have leaned up,well done..


When my big fat belly goes down i will be happy.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> No pics
> 
> But here is an arm


Looks like some decent muscle in there mate.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Looks like some decent muscle in there mate.


I think I might have some muscle under the layers of fat on the belly  but it will go. Just a long road to get it down.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning all :thumbup1:

Fasted cardio done this morning.

At work now, I have a very, very busy day today :cursing: at work. My PC fooked up last night, so its sat next to me for fixing at work :whistling:

I didnt want it to ruin my workout time after work having to fix it...... :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> I think I might have some muscle under the layers of fat on the belly  but it will go. Just a long road to get it down.


well thats a road were all on bro so dont worry too much we will get there mate !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Good morning all :thumbup1:
> 
> Fasted cardio done this morning.
> 
> ...


Good man,early bird you are,i have become a lover of sleep because my sleep was so fooked up when throat was bad over the years,that sleep is amazing now


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just a quick update... Food was spot on yesterday, but no weights. Was too busy, then realised it was too late and needed my bed.

Today food again spot on. Will also be training tonight.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Just a quick update... Food was spot on yesterday, but no weights. Was too busy, then realised it was too late and needed my bed.
> 
> Today food again spot on. Will also be training tonight.


Sounds good mate, have a good one


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

YOu are the same weight as my OH- subbed!- Good luck dude x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good mate, have a good one


Cheers Rob..

Looks as though I will mix it up a bit and do back and arms, just to put the body through some pain...

I do like mixing my workouts sometimes, it suprises the body from the norm..... I hope


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> YOu are the same weight as my OH- subbed!- Good luck dude x


Thanks Munchies


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh @biglbs I got a letter today, to say I have been accepted in to doctors. Just gotta make appointment, and try blag the doctor for bloods


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Cheers Rob..
> 
> Looks as though I will mix it up a bit and do back and arms, just to put the body through some pain...
> 
> I do like mixing my workouts sometimes, it suprises the body from the norm..... I hope


I do that from time to time depending on how I feel if I'm not spent that is!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I do that from time to time depending on how I feel if I'm not spent that is!


Well I feel guilty not doing any for 2 days. I must have the energy..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Oh @biglbs I got a letter today, to say I have been accepted in to doctors. Just gotta make appointment, and try blag the doctor for bloods


Good man 'google' symptoms before ye go ,so it looks good pmsl


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good man 'google' symptoms before ye go ,so it looks good pmsl


I was just going to go in and tell him I want bloods, I pay my NI, so crack on


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cant I just say I got floppy dick, and mrs is going to kick me out if I dont get it sorted :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I was just going to go in and tell him I want bloods, I pay my NI, so crack on


Ye that will work,don't forget to ask for semen donation/test,via Blow Job too:cool:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ye that will work,don't forget to ask for semen donation/test,via Bj too:cool:


I give that a miss :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Cant I just say I got floppy dick, and mrs is going to kick me out if I dont get it sorted :whistling:


I tried that last year...... Cûnt pulled out some Viagra and said give him £30!

Pmsl

I just said I can get them cheaper


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I tried that last year...... Cûnt pulled out some Viagra and said give him £30!
> 
> Pmsl
> 
> I just said I can get them cheaper


I would of [email protected] him 

I cant stand going to doctors at best of times, so might need to find some good excuses.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well called the doctors for an appointment, and I have one....... In two weeks f*cking time. Takes the **** 2 weeks :cursing:

Old docs I would get in next day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Well called the doctors for an appointment, and I have one....... In two weeks f*cking time. Takes the **** 2 weeks :cursing:
> 
> Old docs I would get in next day.


That is shíte! Same day round here lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Think i will just go in and just say i want bloods for everything. If they look on my record i was getting bloods done often before...

Or just before i go in spray my eyes with some maze and try a sob story


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> Think i will just go in and just say i want bloods for everything. If they look on my record i was getting bloods done often before...
> 
> Or just before i go in spray my eyes with some maze and try a sob story


Symptoms of Andropause - Low Testosterone Low Testosterone is the lack of a steady flow of testosterone, or androgens. Testosterone levels peak during men's late 20's. As males increase in age, their ability to produce testosterone decreases thus resulting in low testosterone levels.

Without normal levels of testosterone, men often experience a decrease in sexual desire - loss of libido and poor erections (erectile dysfunction). Some other internal signs of low testosterone may result in mood swings, inability to concentrate, reduced energy, depression and osteoporosis (a decrease in bone mineral density) as well as, lowered sperm count and fertility.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Spray your eyes with some maze ?

Then go out on the pull so women can get lost in them

BOOM BOOM


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Symptoms of Andropause - Low Testosterone Low Testosterone is the lack of a steady flow of testosterone, or androgens. Testosterone levels peak during men's late 20's. As males increase in age, their ability to produce testosterone decreases thus resulting in low testosterone levels.
> 
> Without normal levels of testosterone, men often experience a decrease in sexual desire - loss of libido and poor erections (erectile dysfunction). Some other internal signs of low testosterone may result in mood swings, inability to concentrate, reduced energy, depression and osteoporosis (a decrease in bone mineral density) as well as, lowered sperm count and fertility.


Oh dear sounds just like me and you bro x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Spray your eyes with some maze ?
> 
> Then go out on the pull so women can get lost in them
> 
> BOOM BOOM


Or use Mace and look ill,pmsl, you cannot spell sh1t too ,i am the onyl noe that can od that.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Symptoms of Andropause - Low Testosterone Low Testosterone is the lack of a steady flow of testosterone, or androgens. Testosterone levels peak during men's late 20's. As males increase in age, their ability to produce testosterone decreases thus resulting in low testosterone levels.
> 
> Without normal levels of testosterone, men often experience a decrease in sexual desire - loss of libido and poor erections (erectile dysfunction). Some other internal signs of low testosterone may result in mood swings, inability to concentrate, reduced energy, depression and osteoporosis (a decrease in bone mineral density) as well as, lowered sperm count and fertility.





biglbs said:


> Oh dear sounds just like me and you bro x


Or at least that's what we told the Dr :innocent:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Last night didnt go to plan... Sat waiting for training partner (brother) who didnt turn up, and didnt tell me until near 7ish.

So did arms only last night.

DB curls.. 12, 12, 12, 10, 8, 6, 6.

Seated one arm cable curls... 12,12,10,10,6

Lay down cable reverse curls 2 hands... 12, 12, 8, 6, 6

Standing curl bar curls... very slow 12, 12, 10, 8 plus one set of 21's.. bi's was pumped to fook after this.

Tri's

Standing cable bar pushdowns 12, 12, 12, 10, 8

Rope.. 12, 12, 10, 7

Skull crushers.. 12, 12, 10, 10, 6

Arms was killing after..

Food was spot on yesterday.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fasted cardio this morning only 20 minutes. Time was tight.

Food will be spot on again.

Mrs said she can see that my belly has gone down a bit. Good news that she has noticed. Either that or she is after something 

Hope you all have a great day :thumb:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Fasted cardio this morning only 20 minutes. Time was tight.
> 
> Food will be spot on again.
> 
> ...


It's good when other people start to notice your progress isn't it. Have a good one mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate! Good that she has noticed 

Keep it up!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Dave - 20 minutes is better than nothing - sometimes a good 20 minute blast is better than anything!!

Encouraging that your wife is noticing - its lovely when your hard work is recognised....a good motivator too.....But don't rule out the fact she may just want a new pair of shoes tho....

Have a fab one x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

nice mate


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just done 30 minutes on bike, now next meal. Then back to work :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Just done 30 minutes on bike, now next meal. Then back to work :thumbup1:


Great effort mate! You'll be where you want to be in no time :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Davey...30 mins on the bike..... :crying: .....i wish....I wish....hahahaha.....


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Davey...30 mins on the bike..... :crying: .....i wish....I wish....hahahaha.....


Hope you have a great weekend Flubs :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Back session tonight at last...

Deadlifts.. 10,10,10,10,10,10, 5x5 last one was 15. training partner was struggling, so we kept weights low. 5x5 was done only at 150kg.

low rows.. 10,10,10,10, last one for 15 @ 110kg.

straight arm cable pulldowns 10,10,10,10, 8 highest weight was only 50kg

seated cable pulldowns, 10,10,10,10,12 highest was 100kg

Ended up doing some tri's AGAIN.

cable pulldowns.. 10,10,10,10

rope pulldowns.. 10,10,10,10,20

Thats was it fooked. couldnt do too much on tri's after doing last night.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

have a good w.e buddy x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> have a good w.e buddy x


Cheers buddy. I did enjoy weekend.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning, all. I hope you all had a good weekend :thumbup1:

Weekend didnt go to well. Mrs off work so spent time with family, and no training at all.

I also cheated yesterday and had a chicken fried rice :whistling:

Felt guilty, so back to it now...

HIIT this am on bike, and food will be back to plan.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning !! Another casualty, not that bad though mate lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Good morning, all. I hope you all had a good weekend :thumbup1:
> 
> Weekend didnt go to well. Mrs off work so spent time with family, and no training at all.
> 
> ...


Ho hum!! maughty chappie....best you put your best foot forward this week hey?...got me beady eye on you now...hee heee....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mate you must enjoy life too.....You are doing great


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Hell one meal ain't gonna hurt m8  Everyone allowed a cheat meal


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

G-day all.

Yesterday food spot on, trained chest and bi's... Was feeling really crap last night and really CBA.

Declined BB

10x 60kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 90kg

10 x 100kg

6 x 110kg. Used to love declined at gym but I think my bench declines too much, the blood was rushing to my head really bad but, I did feel **** so this might have part to do with it.

Flat db press.

10 x 35kg

10 x 45kg

7 x 50kg

Incline db presses. Really CBA by this point even more.

10x 40kg

10 x 40

12 x 40.... Strange but felt strong doing these..

Skipped flyers..

Db sat down DY style on b & g

12 x 25kg super set on cable 12 x 40kg standing.

Thats it.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> G-day all.
> 
> Yesterday food spot on, trained chest and bi's... Was feeling really crap last night and really CBA.
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate. If you can train like that when you cba then that's not a bad thing. Good drills mate.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Didnt get up till gone 7am this morning whch really is not like me. So no cardio.

Went home for lunch and did HIIT on bike.

Food has been and will be spot on for the rest of the day.

Not sure what or if I be doing out after work. I will see how I feel.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Good stuff mate. If you can train like that when you cba then that's not a bad thing. Good drills mate.


I wouldnt of m8 if my brother hadnt turned up to train.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looks like good work still continuing in here bro .... dont worry about the cheaty meal we all had a blow out this weekend so i figure it was allowed lol .....

great weights too mate your a strong lad for sure !!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi Oi Davey...quick swooosh on a Tuesday....have a good un......


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2013)

At least you don't slide off your decline bench ! lol

If I don't wear a vest so my skin holds me on the bench I just slide off ! lol

Good work though


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Trained on my own tonight. Was a grumpy cnut all day today. I think everyone has off days.

Squats.. all nice and slow with a 3 second pause at bottom.

10 x 60kg

5 x 60

5 x 80

5 x 90

5 x 100

5 x 120

5 x 120

Dips... Havent done these for a while.

4 x 10 @ body weight

1 x 7 @ body weight.. had to stop at 7 because I was struggling and farted, and my 7 year old son was there and laughing.... which made me laugh. We was like a pair of girls giggling away.

20 minutes fast bike.

Done. A bit of mix but just wanted to do what i feel is lagging a bit.

Better than nothing I suppose.

Shoulders and tri's tomorrow.

Have a good night all..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good work mate.. and Davey please change the F#t cnut comment in your avi bro its very negative mate and your doing such good work..

i think you should leave the negative thoughts behond mate cos all you have done last few weeks is be positive and imspirational bro . leave that fat bloke behind in every way please X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

X2 mate. Your doing great things mate, time for positivity. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mate you are doing far better than me,at least your're trying,i start again tomorrow,fasted cardio at 09.15 hrs,so you keep it up,i need the inspiration


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> good work mate.. and Davey *please change the F#t cnut comment in your avi bro its very negative mate and your doing such good work.. *
> 
> i think you should leave the negative thoughts behond mate cos all you have done last few weeks is be positive and imspirational bro . leave that fat bloke behind in every way please X


Yes this!! do as your told.....or suffer the wrath of......of......errrmmm.....???.....something or other....be back when I've thought of something suitably scary....

cue whoooo whoooo music........


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning all :thumbup1:

got weighed this morning.... Yes I know I shouldnt... Put on 4lbs..

Fasted cardio done, 30 minutes on bike. 2 minutes steady 2 minutes all out. Then meal one done.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mate you are doing far better than me,at least your're trying,i start again tomorrow,fasted cardio at 09.15 hrs,so you keep it up,i need the inspiration


Good, good.. Thats what I like to hear.

From now on if you start eating sh!t and not doing your cardio, I will do the same... Now you cant do that to me


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I got the mrs to do the 7 point caliper test last night. I got her to do each point 4 times to make sure. It says my bf% is 20.34. I really dont thnk that is correct.

She did the tape one as well, you do height, neck and waist, this came out at 34.75


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I got the mrs to do the 7 point caliper test last night. I got her to do each point 4 times to make sure. It says my bf% is 20.34. I really dont thnk that is correct.
> 
> She did the tape one as well, you do height, neck and waist, this came out at 34.75


Fook that you bender, that's what gays like me do 

Clothes and Mirror at this stage mate,

Don't get held up on the numbers


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I got the mrs to do the 7 point caliper test last night. I got her to do each point 4 times to make sure. It says my bf% is 20.34. I really dont thnk that is correct.
> 
> She did the tape one as well, you do height, neck and waist, this came out at 34.75


Hi mate,never been a fan of anything like that,mirror telleth no lies,i am sure it is smiling more these days?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,never been a fan of anything like that,mirror telleth no lies,i am sure it is smiling more these days?


I do try not to look in the mirror 

But I have started taking photos each week or 2 now, for when I get to where I am confident to show, I will.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hiya Dave - Good to see you have changed your name as dictated by Flinty and all the boys - I would worry for your health if not! I am terrible for hopping on a off the scales, but I can say hand on heart, it never makes you feel good.

Mirror posing and farting in front of your kids should earn you some cool dad brownie points :laugh:. x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hiya Dave - Good to see you have changed your name as dictated by Flinty and all the boys - I would worry for your health if not! I am terrible for hopping on a off the scales, but I can say hand on heart, it never makes you feel good.
> 
> Mirror posing and farting in front of your kids should earn you some cool dad brownie points :laugh:. x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sneaked off home and did 30 minutes all out again on bike, listening to swidish house mafia


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Sneaked off home and did 30 minutes all out again on bike, listening to swidish house mafia


LOL swedish house mafia fcuk me i should neg you

you mean 3 poofs and a piano lol !!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> LOL swedish house mafia fcuk me i should neg you
> 
> you mean 3 poofs and a piano lol !!!


I get in to the biking with that in my ears 

Maybe I should look for some other music, maybe some shamen.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

shoulders.

Side rises

12 x 10kg

12 x 10kg

12 x 15kg

12 x 20kg

10 x 25kg

Seated db shoulder presses all nice and slow

12 x 15kg

12 x 25kg

10 x 30kg

Standing OVH press. power up and really slow back down

10 x 20kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 50kg

10 x 60kg

6 x 80kg

Face pulls.. not so slow

15 x 30kg

12 x 40kg

10 x 50kg

15 x 40kg

single Cable side raises, really really slow, love the burn from these.

15 x 10kg

15 x 10kg

15 x 15kg

20 x 10kg

Tri's

Cable skull crushers, slow movements

12 x 20kg

12 x 30kg

10 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

Rope pull downs, felt a bit fooked last set was done a bit quick

15 x 20kg

12 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

No cardio.... I am starving and need next meal.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

An odd mix,but why not!

Good work


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> An odd mix,but why not!
> 
> Good work


I think its good to have an odd mix as you say buddy. It keeps the body from getting used to a routine.

Its something that I used to do all the time.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

strong pressing mate

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

How's it going m8 ? All as planned ?

I need to lose BF soon, thinking about gettin stuck in , in a few weeks, but I am having too much fun bulking tbh. lol

And I have only just discovered the swedish house mafia today believe it or not. Don't worry child is a killer track


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How's it going m8 ? All as planned ?
> 
> I need to lose BF soon, thinking about gettin stuck in , in a few weeks, but I am having too much fun bulking tbh. lol
> 
> And I have only just discovered the swedish house mafia today believe it or not. Don't worry child is a killer track


Well weight has gone up. Food has been spot on. No cardio as yet, not had the time today but will make sure I get some done tonight but no weights.

I would love to lose loads of body fat 

I love listening to the full album when doing cradio.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How's it going m8 ? All as planned ?
> 
> I need to lose BF soon, thinking about gettin stuck in , in a few weeks, but I am having too much fun bulking tbh. lol
> 
> And I have only just discovered the swedish house mafia today believe it or not. Don't worry child is a killer track


Negs also coming your way lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> Negs also coming your way lol


**sad face** I guess you'll be wanting your Justin Beiber CD back now then


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> **sad face** I guess you'll be wanting your Justin Beiber CD back now then


Train to this fcuker !!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Train to this fcuker !!!


I dont like it


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

good evening all. Have not had time to get on today. So quick update.

Been suffering from really bad tooth ache, so food has been spot on but not the correct amounts as couldnt eat all portions. Up the protein shakes to help.

Just did back.

Low cable rows.

12 x 70kg

12 x 80kg

12 x 90kg

12 x 100kg

12 x 110kg

Lat pull downs.

12 x 40kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 60kg

10 x 70kg

same as above but reverse grip.

12 x 40kg

12 x 50kg

12 x 60kg

20 x 70kg

deadlifts.

10 x 80kg

10 x 110kg

5 x 150kg

5 x 180kg

5 x 210kg

went to beat my record and failed at 240kg. Did get the bar up but only a few inches.

droped back down for 210kg for 5 more.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> good evening all. Have not had time to get on today. So quick update.
> 
> Been suffering from really bad tooth ache, so food has been spot on but not the correct amounts as couldnt eat all portions. Up the protein shakes to help.
> 
> ...


great looking simple session mate , more like this please X


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullooooooooooo Davey....5x210 deads?...holeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee moleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......mahooooooooosive......

have a greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat weekend....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

U liked me at daft o clock in the morning Davey! Ain't u got no bed to get to mister!! Hahaha.......ave a good 'un...:laugh:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> U liked me at daft o clock in the morning Davey! Ain't u got no bed to get to mister!! Hahaha.......ave a good 'un...:laugh:


 :lol:

I do sometimes wake up for a slash, then decide not to bother going back to bed.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, I had a naughty weekend.... Ended up drinking vodka (first time in a very long while) to help rid the pain on the nights.

Been struggling to eat, so I upped the shakes to help with the hunger, but after the vodka I started eating chippy on Sat night :whistling:

Sunday wasnt as bad, just shakes, then after vodka I had a pasta bol.

I did some squats and bi's on Sunday morning, but no cardio all weekend.

Weight has come down 7lbs over the weekend, which I was supprised.

No am cardio, didnt get up early enough, so jumped on bike to come to work :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Well, I had a naughty weekend.... Ended up drinking vodka (first time in a very long while) to help rid the pain on the nights.
> 
> Been struggling to eat, so I upped the shakes to help with the hunger, but after the vodka I started eating chippy on Sat night :whistling:
> 
> ...


Call them cheat meals @ the chippy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666....you mentioned the CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCc word!!!!

CHIPPPPPPPPPPPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES........salt and vinegar, tomato sauce.....yum yum.....sigh.......okay, I'm willing to forgive you if you describe in detail the smell, the ta....oh no...don't do that......it would make me cry....lol....:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

After you put on 7lb now it is back out,well defo water,

so allowing for muscle growth ,you have recomped in addition to losing some lbs,well done mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Strong lifting ,well done


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning Dave. Have a good day mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning Vodka Dave


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Dave the Rave!


----------



## Kyle89 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have just started doin weights again after about 2 month off over Christmas seem to be gaining

Every where but have this layer off fat around stomach what's the best way to burn that fat


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning naughty boy Dave.....

There once wuz a chappie called Dave666

He had a quick tipple of Voddy for kicks

Whilst doing a squat, a twinge in his bot (cough see what I did there?...)

Had him running like hades cos he had the trot......s

oh dear! that wasn't quite the rhyme I was trying to come up with but , it's onleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Tuesday right? and....and.....I haven't had me coffee yet...

errrr...hummm....still luv me?....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...don't answer that one...just don't.... :wacko:

Personally I blame me mother....cough.....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Kyle89 said:


> I have just started doin weights again after about 2 month off over Christmas seem to be gaining
> 
> Every where but have this layer off fat around stomach what's the best way to burn that fat


Cardio and Diet, or in David's case..... Vodka


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good afternoon guys :thumbup1:

Wow time has been flying today.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I did try a multi quote but im too noob on these forums 

I think I have worked it out now..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Kyle89 said:


> I have just started doin weights again after about 2 month off over Christmas seem to be gaining
> 
> Every where but have this layer off fat around stomach what's the best way to burn that fat





R0BLET said:


> Cardio and Diet, or in David's case..... Vodka


Just as Rob said 

I dont think I am best to ask to be honest, I have been getting great help though. Maybe best you read around other journals to help in what you need. Then maybe start your own and I would imagine you will get the help you need.

Everyone is different and what will work for one, will not always work for others. I have tried numerous dieting ways to burn fat, and failed. @biglbs & @flinty90 have helped with my foods, which over the last few weeks has made my body feel different. Hard to explain but I dont get the bloat like before but I have a more hunger feeling.

Also my waist has dropped a bit..... (and a bit off the scales which I try not to get on....cough) but its a mind game that fcuks with your head sometimes.

Also the support is great from others, who have joined in, who give you a boost in keeping on track. You all know who you are :wub:

So my advise is to get to know some people by joining in and start your own journal, and put your stats up. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Kyle89 said:


> I have just started doin weights again after about 2 month off over Christmas seem to be gaining
> 
> Every where but have this layer off fat around stomach what's the best way to burn that fat


As D666 says get a journal started,read how others set theirs out with pics too,think about long/short term goals ,give history and if you use/intend to use 'assistance',let us know in here,and we will come visit,in return everyone who comes to you is in the same boat,so visit their journals in return,it is what drives us on ,much like star trek,'THE BORG' as i call it,,,,,,

There is years of experience in out side of Ukm collective,welcome and make us all stronger!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for Flints and my mention mate,makes it all worthwhile


----------



## Kyle89 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheers biglbs at work at the mo but when I get home il have a look at starting my own journal up and running cheers for the replies every 1


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have the Horizon Fitness Adventure 4 Treadmill coming Friday, to add to my addition of gym equipment. This is for the mrs but I will be on it to vary my cardio


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> I have the Horizon Fitness Adventure 4 Treadmill coming Friday, to add to my addition of gym equipment. This is for the mrs but I will be on it to vary my cardio
> 
> View attachment 111513


Yeah you got that for the Mrs? Just like the power drill you got her for xmas

:lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yeah you got that for the Mrs? Just like the power drill you got her for xmas
> 
> :lol:


Ok I got to be truthfull.... its was her idea which I helped influence her :lol:

You see, I can use it when I want but she thinks its hers, so when I buy something she wont complain


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

Those milltreads scare me man ! I tried it once n halfway through it sped up n I was off the back end.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning dave. Have a good one mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Davey666..have a lovely day.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Slim...


----------



## NathanAyers88 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey I'm new here, trying as many sites as possible to try and find a spotting partner in Somerset, where do you click to make a thread?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2013)

NathanAyers88 said:


> Hey I'm new here, trying as many sites as possible to try and find a spotting partner in Somerset, where do you click to make a thread?


Not in someones fking journal, that's for sure !


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Morning dave. Have a good one mate.





Flubs said:


> Morning Davey666..have a lovely day.....





biglbs said:


> Morning Slim...





Cheeky Monkey said:


> Not in someones fking journal, that's for sure !


Morning 

Bit late posting, been busy fixing someones laptop all day..

No training last night, was busy putting a bed up. Then I had to move all my weights and bars in to a different area ready for treadmill coming.

So tonight training hard.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

NathanAyers88 said:


> Hey I'm new here, trying as many sites as possible to try and find a spotting partner in Somerset, where do you click to make a thread?


Strange how you have skipped all parts of the board and ended up in my journal :confused1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Morning
> 
> Bit late posting, been busy fixing someones laptop all day..
> 
> ...


pft...whateverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........ :whistling:

just 'aving a muck...don't get all crossified with me .... :blink:

By the way, would you know where I can.....? hahahahaaa...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

NathanAyers88 said:


> Hey I'm new here, trying as many sites as possible to try and find a spotting partner in Somerset, where do you click to make a thread?


Stop d/bol it should clear up,then you will not need one.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh, I am the docs tomorrow. That will be fun asking for bloods


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Oh, I am the docs tomorrow. That will be fun asking for bloods


Simple.....

Doc I feel;

No sexy time drive

Only get semi's

Low energy

Deflated at times with mood

Cry when watching Free Willy 

Blood test please :lol:

He may pull out a gay-dar though pmsl


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Simple.....
> 
> Doc I feel;
> 
> ...


Cheers Rob... Whats free willy, is that after trt lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Cheers Rob... Whats free willy, is that after trt lol


Free Willy is a film about a male prostitute who escapes from his pimp


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Quick update, busy at work :cursing:

Been to see the doc, and he was an english doctor which was a bonus.

I asked for a repeat blood test but he said it was 2 years ago, then started going through everything. Going on about excercise blah blah. Then he asked me to take my jacket off so he could take blood pressure. He then started going on about bodybuilding supplements, and not all is what they say they are :lol: At this point I told him I dont take any accept vits and fish oils.

So in the end he said he would do bloods for sugar and cholestrel levels just to make sure all is still ok. I then said and also a testosterone test please. He said why have you any problems, I said no but I want it checked to see results.

So he said yes thats fine we can do that for you 

Down side is it is 2 weeks away before my appointment..

Have a good day all :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Good result all round there Davey :thumbup1: - You asked and he obliged - how refreshing!! Sounds like you are having a busy one - take care of yourself x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Dave999


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good afternoon !!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Had a bad week, food and vodka, no training. TBH I seemed to have lost my way, on a downer. Dont know why, I can not explain.

Not been able to wake up in a morning to do cardio before work either, which I was enjoying the most.

I know its no excuse, but it is what it is.

This week done a few 30 minutes running. Today get back to weights, but not sure about am cardio unless I can start waking up early, just feeling really tired. If not cardio after weights only for now.

Hope you all having a good day x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Had a bad week, food and vodka, no training. TBH I seemed to have lost my way, on a downer. Dont know why, I can not explain.
> 
> Not been able to wake up in a morning to do cardio before work either, which I was enjoying the most.
> 
> ...


Oh mate,i wondered why we not heard from you,with your regular supporting posts!!

Listen it will have done you good,we all go off radar here and there,it keeps us sane,i will vanish this weekend-moving caravan to kent from Thetford.

What counts is you came back for stage 2,i was actualy gonna suggest a week off for you but your fooked now ,time to crack on bro x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hiya Dave,

Sometimes it just happens. Try not to let it get you down or give up completely cos you were doing so well. I am forever falling off the wagon, so know how you feel. Dust yourself off and do your best - that's all anyone can ask.

x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hiya Dave,
> 
> Sometimes it just happens. Try not to let it get you down or give up completely cos you were doing so well. I am forever falling off the wagon, so know how you feel. Dust yourself off and do your best - that's all anyone can ask.
> 
> x


I swear you will put vino in your drink for training soon pmsl xxx


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I did keep the protein high. Eating lots of chicken in wholemeal pittas but it was crisps that let me down with the vodka.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I swear you will put vino in your drink for training soon pmsl xxx


Man - I swear you have your spies on me!! x


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't sweat it Dave, just chalk it up in the bullsh!t collomn and move on  No point dwelling on what's done


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello my luv....you know what? we have had those times, when we just think "fook it" sorry for swear by the way...and we can't see why we are even bothering, and who give a toot anyway and why should we bother right? It doeesn't mean you are a bad person, it doesn't mean you are weak, and it certainly doesn't mean noone should bother trying to suport you cos you can't be ****d sorta thing...errr?...I think...you know what I mean right? cos I don't have a good track record in sound logic...you know that right?...

The thing is, here you are, back with us, and that is the win...you had a meltdown, you're tired, so what? what makes you a winner is that you are here telling us, and we are here to support you and help to get you through the tough times...

What I've learned on ukm is that people are here for both the "i've done a pb, or I got my **** out of bed for a 30 min walk along the canal, or even I couldn't be ****d, stuff my face all week and now I'm back, please help"...that is the beauty of this board......

now listen to me you vodka drinking crisp scoffing naughty!!!!! give yourself a break...take a deep breath...and start yourself off again...slow doesn't matter, weeeny lifts doesn't matter, feeling tired doesn't matter....we are here no matter what...and .....and...oh foook! I'm running out of stufff....you get my drift right?

now stop being a wuss and gizza hug ((((((((((((((((((((((((9o)))))))))))))))))))))))))))).....and when I next look in here I want at least a toddle from your bed to the bog for a wee...with gusto!!! thank you....

[Redacted]...pep talk done and dusted...over and out....xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Don't sweat it Dave, just chalk it up in the bullsh!t collomn and move on  No point dwelling on what's done


Oh balls! he said it much better than I could, and shorter...damm and blast that cheeky monkey bloke!

runs off to wreck his journal immediately........


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Oh balls! he said it much better than I could, and shorter...damm and blast that cheeky monkey bloke!
> 
> runs off to wreck his journal immediately........


LOL, having a limited vocabulary has it's uses sometimes Flubs


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> LOL, having a *limited vocabulary *has it's uses sometimes [Redacted]


errrmmm...errmm....sorry...does not compute.....does not compute.....:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> errrmmm...errmm....sorry...does not compute.....does not compute.....:laugh:


Computer says no !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Computer says no !!!


Monkey says no!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Monkey says no!


This is very true


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

A few shoulders.

DB side raises

12 x 5kg

12 x 5kg

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

10 x 17.5kg

8 x 22.5kg

6 x 22.5kg with 4 partials

Al suppersetted with bent over rear raises @7.5kg

OHP

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

one arm cable side raises really slow

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

10 x 15kg

8 x 15kg

All supersetted with same weight kneeling down for rears.

finished of with 45 min on treadmill.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food today.

Meal 1 60g protein 50g oats

meal 2 200g chicken in wholemeal pitta

meal 3 200g mince beef and a wholemeal pitta

meal 4 200g chicken in wholemeal pitta

meal 5 200g steak with broccoli and coliflower

meal 6 will be 60g protein with peanut butter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Back on track, good lad


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant remember the last time l ate rice you know !


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> I cant remember the last time l ate rice you know !


I need to read more on your foods. Do u post ur foods milks.

I had rice yesterday but gone off it. Really love chicken in pittas i could eat them all day.

Still enjoy steak with the veg though which i thought i would of gone off.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> I need to read more on your foods. Do u post ur foods milks.
> 
> I had rice yesterday but gone off it. Really love chicken in pittas i could eat them all day.
> 
> Still enjoy steak with the veg though which i thought i would of gone off.


Mine is really really basic mate, l mean totally boring BUT it suits me great...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good man,back in the groove...more veg would be good if you can mate?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Good man,back in the groove...more veg would be good if you can mate?


Do you mean in more meals or with my steak.

Think i might struggle with more veg but i think in my meal 3 i could have mince and veg.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Do you mean in more meals or with my steak.
> 
> Think i might struggle with more veg but i think in my meal 3 i could have mince and veg.


Great with mince mate,,,


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Great with mince mate,,,


You think that will be enough then. Or do you recken i need even more.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> You think that will be enough then. Or do you recken i need even more.


You can eat as much fibrous as you like,it has iodine and helps thyroid work correctly


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You can eat as much fibrous as you like,it has iodine and helps thyroid work correctly


Right i will eat more.

Will i be ok to cut rice out and keep with the wholemeal pitta.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Right i will eat more.
> 
> Will i be ok to cut rice out and keep with the wholemeal pitta.


Swap for burgen bread now mate


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Swap for burgen bread now mate


Never had it before. Is it easy to get hold of.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Most supermarkets sell it mate. Soya and linseed, bloomin lovely.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> Never had it before. Is it easy to get hold of.


Yes, nearly every supermarket stocks it mate...

Re the ve, stivk to green veg if possible...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Never had it before. Is it easy to get hold of.


ASDA and such,try to replace pitta with 2 slices of it and have whole wheat pasta instead of rice?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yes, nearly every supermarket stocks it mate...
> 
> Re the ve, stivk to green veg if possible...


Why is that milky? Is the sugar content in other veg to high?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yes, nearly every supermarket stocks it mate...
> 
> Re the ve, stivk to green veg if possible...


Yes the fibrous type with high iodine as i said above(keep up milkman!)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Richie186 said:


> Why is that milky? Is the sugar content in other veg to high?


Personally its for the carb content mate.

Little carbs in green veg compared to others :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> ASDA and such,try to replace pitta with 2 slices of it and have whole wheat pasta instead of rice?


Love pasta sounding better


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Love pasta sounding better


Remember quantities though mate,no getting carried away:drool:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Personally its for the carb content mate.
> 
> Little carbs in green veg compared to others :thumbup1:


Though red cabbage is an odd one out low carb and high anti oxident:thumb:marginaly higher than green


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> Love pasta sounding better


Now pasta can bloat me.

Make sure its the decent stuff mate and not the cheap crap.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Remember quantities though mate,no getting carried away:drool:


How much you recomend per serving


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just shows ya how bad i am with foods


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Though red cabbage is an odd one out low carb and high anti oxident:thumb:


Can noy do cabbage no way lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> How much you recomend per serving


I stick to no mre than 80 grams for any given meal mate.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Now pasta can bloat me.
> 
> Make sure its the decent stuff mate and not the cheap crap.


When i lost all my weight before thats all i used to eat pasta and chicken or tuna.

I have never been good with foods.

The help im getting is great.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I stick to no mre than 80 grams for any given meal mate.


In your case with asistance that is spot on,but i think Dave needs to be looking max 50g as he has lots of other regular carbs coming in too and not assisted at all,what do you recon Mily?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

biglbs said:


> In your case with asistance that is spot on,but i think Dave needs to be looking max 50g as he has lots of other regular carbs coming in too and not assisted at all,what do you recon Mily?


If he has other carbs then for me the total of them all should be no more than 80 grammes mate.

I only have simple things so my carbs come from one source per meal.

I am currently running about 100 grammes a day and non in my evening meals so as to reduse bloat but were all different.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> If he has other carbs then for me the total of them all should be no more than 80 grammes mate.
> 
> I only have simple things so my carbs come from one source per meal.
> 
> I am currently running about 100 grammes a day and non in my evening meals so as to reduse bloat but were all different.


Yes he is a bit heavier than you too,he only has one source per meal,but multiple meals with carbs of differing sources,so 50g would give him a total of 200g over 4 meals with carbs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning Double Vodka and Slim Line tonic


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i personally wouldnt touch pasta but thats me...

i would stick to the potatoes, rice , oats, sweet potato and maybe a wholemael pitta thrown in now and again for main carb sources

just my two penneth ..

@Milky you are only having 100 grams of carbs per day ????

gese thats low if so what are you using for your main fuel to get the bigger workouts in etc ??

100 grams of carbs is one of my low days of the past and i know for a fact my workouts woulod suffer slightly from that ...

i dont mind anyway now im off carb cycling and back onto my 300 grams plus per day hahahaa SUCKERS !!! :thumbup1:

keep up the good work Davey ..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i personally wouldnt touch pasta but thats me...
> 
> i would stick to the potatoes, rice , oats, sweet potato and maybe a wholemael pitta thrown in now and again for main carb sources
> 
> ...


Remember you are a lot heavier than milkman and his diet is not based on the same principle as ours,in so much as we look to stoke a raging fire @Milky i beleive may be carb sensitive,i think at a guess he must be on higher fat than we would use,is that right Milky?

He needs a change mate,keep interest up,we don't want stagnation here,i will change it again in a couple of weeks if he reminds me.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning......do you eat polenta at all? you can buy it in slabs and I cut it into chip shapes, brush with a littel olive oil and dried spices or herbs and grill them for a few mins..they crisp up on the outside and taste yummy.....I don't eat pasta myself, my stomach just blows up huge and it don't need the help on that front to be honest...but quinaoa and polenta and basmati rice don't seem to affect me so much...but I only have small amounts and make the rest up with green veggies, and carrots....love carrots...yum...

Have a good day..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning Double Vodka and Slim Line tonic


Good morning sir Robalot.

Sorry to hear about your gramps buddy.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i personally wouldnt touch pasta but thats me...
> 
> i would stick to the potatoes, rice , oats, sweet potato and maybe a wholemael pitta thrown in now and again for main carb sources
> 
> ...


Thanks Flinty..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning......do you eat polenta at all? you can buy it in slabs and I cut it into chip shapes, brush with a littel olive oil and dried spices or herbs and grill them for a few mins..they crisp up on the outside and taste yummy.....I don't eat pasta myself, my stomach just blows up huge and it don't need the help on that front to be honest...but quinaoa and polenta and basmati rice don't seem to affect me so much...but I only have small amounts and make the rest up with green veggies, and carrots....love carrots...yum...
> 
> Have a good day..


Never had polenta, is it a polish meal


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I got weighed this morning, 19 stone dead. Thats halve a stone down this week from Monday. I am really hoping to get below 19, Everytime I get to 19 it starts going slowly back up.

Meal 1 60g protein 50g oats.

5000iu vit d3, 2000mg omega3 fish oils, 3000mg vit C and one multi vit.

No am cardio, didnt wake up. Biked to work though, so that will be 6 trips throughout the day.

Hope you all have a great day :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I got weighed this morning, 19 stone dead. Thats halve a stone down this week from Monday. I am really hoping to get below 19, Everytime I get to 19 it starts going slowly back up.
> 
> Meal 1 60g protein 50g oats.
> 
> ...


Well done,DO NOT HAVE 3G VIT C at once ,max is 1g or you will **** all good nutrients out take 1 every 8hrs mate


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well done,DO NOT HAVE 3G VIT C at once ,max is 1g or you will **** all good nutrients out take 1 every 8hrs mate


Haha... I have been taking em all in the morning in one go. Been doing that for a while now mg:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Haha... I have been taking em all in the morning in one go. Been doing that for a while now mg:


 :scared:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG I come in this journal to read about losing fat and I go out feeling even hungrier than I did before ! LOL

You'll break 19 soon Dave, once you start losing, it just falls off. I came down from 19 to 18 in a few months.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I only spoke to you yesterday lunchtime and low and behold had about four pages to read!! Looks like you have hopped back on the wagon with a vengeance and getting some top advice from the lads too - You should be pleased with your weight loss this week. I reckon the second you dip below 19 stone it will start a-tumbling off. Just another hurdle to jump. Good luck x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

No weights tonight... I have done something to back or start of chest infection. Getting bad pain just below shoulder blade. Its agony when i twist to the right. I do think its start of infection and not muscle pull.

Anyways i did 45min on treadmill. Then tried crunches but only managed 25. Pain everytime i crunched.

If same tomorrow i will just do running only.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> No weights tonight... I have done something to back or start of chest infection. Getting bad pain just below shoulder blade. Its agony when i twist to the right. I do think its start of infection and not muscle pull.
> 
> Anyways i did 45min on treadmill. Then tried crunches but only managed 25. Pain everytime i crunched.
> 
> If same tomorrow i will just do running only.


I hope you improve mate,rest is the key


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I hope you improve mate,rest is the key


Dont want to rest now... But if its same tomorrow i will still do the cardio. Shoulders feel great. Love the feeling on them today.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well woke up this morning, the pain seems to of spread to mid top section of back aswell.

Looks like Just cardio, and maybe try some seated curls, or anything that seems not to irratate the back as well.

I still think its some sort of infection, I have heard a few people complaining of the same.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Davey..have a great weekend..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Well woke up this morning, the pain seems to of spread to mid top section of back aswell.
> 
> Looks like Just cardio, and maybe try some seated curls, or anything that seems not to irratate the back as well.
> 
> I still think its some sort of infection, I have heard a few people complaining of the same.


uh oh!!! hope that don't flare up into something worse..take care you....


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> uh oh!!! hope that don't flare up into something worse..take care you....


I am determined to battle this by cardio and any weights that I am able to do. I am not sitting it out :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> I am determined to battle this by cardio and any weights that I am able to do. I am not sitting it out :lol:


Just don't over do it mate, sometimes when you poorly, the best thing is to leave your body with enough energy to recover. This is a marathon not a sprint, so pace yourself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2013)

omg not you as well. I've had this weird pain in my left shoulder blade area, and my mate says it's an intercostal muscle (The ones that are used for breathing) because it only hurts like hell when I breath in, and the pain when its bad spreads all over my chest area.

If you've done the same , then don't keep training with it, esp not cardio, rest for a few days it will dull down.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

every1s fuked!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> every1s fuked!


Mrs has come down with it also. So i do think its something spreading about.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hope you get to feeling a bit beter soon bro X


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Did some jogging last night, only managed 30 min, struggling to breathe.

Will try again today.

Hope you all have a good day whatever your all doing :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Did some jogging last night, only managed 30 min, struggling to breathe.
> 
> Will try again today.
> 
> Hope you all have a good day whatever your all doing :thumbup1:


Davey666.......I don't mean to be rude but don't be a numpty! If you are in such pain you MUST NOT inflame it by carrying on willy nilly.....a couple of days out wont be a bad thing........oh lord! There's all sorts of things going awry with folks at the moment....

Hey you....just be sensible wont you? Don't make me send the boys round!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Davey666.......I don't mean to be rude but don't be a numpty! If you are in such pain you MUST NOT inflame it by carrying on willy nilly.....a couple of days out wont be a bad thing........oh lord! There's all sorts of things going awry with folks at the moment....
> 
> Hey you....just be sensible wont you? Don't make me send the boys round!


X 2 on numpty lol

REST AND RECOVER!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Davey666.......I don't mean to be rude but don't be a numpty! If you are in such pain you MUST NOT inflame it by carrying on willy nilly.....a couple of days out wont be a bad thing........oh lord! There's all sorts of things going awry with folks at the moment....
> 
> Hey you....just be sensible wont you? Don't make me send the boys round!


Thanks Flubs :thumbup1:

a bit of jogging will be fine I think, I will keep it light, then any sign of struggling to breathe I will stop. Then try again later on, even if I manage 30 min, that will be an hour today.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> X 2 on numpty lol
> 
> REST AND RECOVER!!


Best way is to try and work through it. If I sit and do nothing at all, in my mind it will take longer for it to clear up.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hahaha look what ive stumbled into 

Have a great weekend dave


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Hahaha look what ive stumbled into
> 
> Have a great weekend dave


Thanks Queenie :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

have a god weekend mate, stay on the beast wagon X


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just got off treadmill. Did 45 minutes jogging then 15 min incline 10 walking, so one hour spent on it.

It does feel good, the only bad part is my calfs feel like they was going to explode. That gets a bit uncomfortable.

Just asked my youngest son if he wants to go for a bike ride, he said yes (he loves going for bike rides)

He is good for 8 to 10 miles, not fast but all is extra.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> Just got off treadmill. Did 45 minutes jogging then 15 min incline 10 walking, so one hour spent on it.
> 
> It does feel good, the only bad part is my calfs feel like they was going to explode. That gets a bit uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Quality time with the nipper ...and extra cardio


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: Quality time with the nipper ...and extra cardio


Only managed 40 minutes :lol:

He wanted to come back home, but it was fun.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

1 hour on treadmill just done. More cardio later on.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just finished 2nd cardio, but only 45 minutes on treadmill. Now dog walking time :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning norest


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Have a good day.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hellooo daaaavey !!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning norest





Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Have a good day.





flinty90 said:


> Hellooo daaaavey !!


Good morning Monsters :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning D - Looks like you are kicking @ss with the cardio. Well done - now chuck some energy my way please!! x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning D - Looks like you are kicking @ss with the cardio. Well done - now chuck some energy my way please!! x


What sort of energy :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Man I couldn't do half the cardio you do ! lol fair play mucka


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> What sort of energy :innocent:


You cheeky monkey!!! )errr..sorry cheeky monkey)...hahahaha...see what I did there? I has done humour..oh boy I'm good!

Sun is out here, very cheerful for a change...and yes, hummm..how come I'm cutting out the cardio and everyone else is upping theirs?...methinks there's a plot afoot!..haha..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> You cheeky monkey!!! )errr..sorry cheeky monkey)...hahahaha...see what I did there? I has done humour..oh boy I'm good!
> 
> Sun is out here, very cheerful for a change...and yes, hummm..how come I'm cutting out the cardio and everyone else is upping theirs?...methinks there's a plot afoot!..haha..


You are right @Cheeky Monkey is a bit cheeky


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Flubs said:


> You cheeky monkey!!! )errr..sorry cheeky monkey)...hahahaha...see what I did there? I has done humour..oh boy I'm good!
> 
> Sun is out here, very cheerful for a change...and yes, hummm..how come I'm cutting out the cardio and everyone else is upping theirs?...methinks there's a plot afoot!..haha..


No, me cheeky monkey, him Dave !

Me monkey, him dave, you flubs !


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> You are right @Cheeky Monkey is a bit cheeky


lol well I gotta live up to the name


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Davey - you are the one with the decidedly questionable posts  ....At least we know @Cheeky Monkey is an actually cheeky monkey, whereby I fear you are a ninja monkey, lurking around, finding rude-ness where none exists....except in your mind


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Davey - you are the one with the decidedly questionable posts  ....At least we know @Cheeky Monkey is an actually cheeky monkey, whereby I fear you are a ninja monkey, lurking around, finding rude-ness where none exists....except in your mind


I can not help it, but your posts have a delibrate rudeness to them (wording) or maybe the BJ makes me spot wordings of rudeness :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Did some chest not too much and felt weak lol.

Flat bench 20 x 60, 20 x 60, 12 x 80, 10 x 100, 7 x 100. Not happy with strength.

Flat db flyers 10 x 25, 10 x 25, 17 x 25.

Dips body weight. **** poor

5, 5, 3, 3. Really bad.

A lot of work to be done but not too bothered. Wasnt a full session just more of a starter to see how i felt.

Then 45min on treadmill.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Evening buddy,not too shabby,don't sweat!

How you doing with food changes?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Evening buddy,not too shabby,don't sweat!
> 
> How you doing with food changes?


Well....

Meal 1 60g protein 50g oats.

Meal 2 200g chicken in 2 slices burgen bread.

Meal 3 same as 2

Meal 4 same as 2

Meal 5 steak and veg. I eat the steak and binned veg.

Meal 6 60g protein.

Not good i know. I just cant man up to veg no more. Chicken i can eat all day. I guess though too much burgen bread in one day.

And no pasta added yet.

I gotta say though burgen looks sh1t but tastes good.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MMM oh well,good multi vit/min tabs will help,but how do you feel,energy wise/recovery wise,are you losing fat still?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> MMM oh well,good multi vit/min tabs will help,but how do you feel,energy wise/recovery wise,are you losing fat still?


Energy has been really good. I will get weighed tomorrow see what scales say but i feel the same. Fat.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Energy has been really good. I will get weighed tomorrow see what scales say but i feel the same. Fat.


We may need to cut back your carbs in that case mate,also perhaps is time to start having the bulk of them before 3pm,it may even be best to stop red meat other than twice per week,then re evaluate in a couple of weeks~?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate. When's weigh in then?


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I have just been introduced to the joys of Burgen bread too and I love it - but I think it looks nice too! Good luck with the WI - fingers crossed for the below 19st mark x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate. When's weigh in then?


Sorry for the delay 

Blood test day today, so didnt get time to post until now.

19.6 mg: so 6lbs on.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, hummm....are you due on?...oh sorry...wrong journal...hee heee.....sorry...I did a girlie joke....lol

Seriously though could it be that you have put some muscle on? orrrrrr...sometimes the guys tell me that if I've eaten a lot of carbs that hold water and makes you heavier and then a coupleof days down the line it goes off?.....

Have a lovely day, sun is out? yayeeeeeee....dont' worry bout a little bit of weight (fook..I'm such ahypocrite there, if I put on half a gram I'm panicking)...durrrp....xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Sorry for the delay
> 
> Blood test day today, so didnt get time to post until now.
> 
> 19.6 mg: so 6lbs on.


Hmm,

- too many carbs...?

- water

Or

- your period is due any day 

Edit - flubs beat me to it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Damn phone!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Well, hummm....are you due on?...oh sorry...wrong journal...hee heee.....sorry...I did a girlie joke....lol
> 
> Seriously though could it be that you have put some muscle on? orrrrrr...sometimes the guys tell me that if I've eaten a lot of carbs that hold water and makes you heavier and then a coupleof days down the line it goes off?.....
> 
> Have a lovely day, sun is out? yayeeeeeee....dont' worry bout a little bit of weight (fook..I'm such ahypocrite there, if I put on half a gram I'm panicking)...durrrp....xx


Sun is out.... Its bloody foggy here.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Hmm,
> 
> - too many carbs...?
> 
> ...


Its the same as always drop to 19, then go back up. Next couple of days it will start dropping again.

I have been doing more cardio then weights, all be it, that is because of twinges in my back ATM still.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe time of the month :blush:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Its the same as always drop to 19, then go back up. Next couple of days it will start dropping again.
> 
> I have been doing more cardio then weights, all be it, that is because of twinges in my back ATM still.


I see, I'd drop the burgen for a week.

If you can, throw some veggies in with those meals and put evoo into the mix too 

But that's me, see what Hansel and Gretal say (@biglbs and @flinty90)


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I see, I'd drop the burgen for a week.
> 
> If you can, throw some veggies in with those meals and put evoo into the mix too
> 
> But that's me, see what Hansel and Gretal say (@biglbs and @flinty90)


I only just added Burgen lol..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I only just added Burgen lol..


Lol. See..... Best leave it to the big fellas


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't sweat it Davey - I know I am a terrible hypocrite (forever jumping on and off the scales), but I can weight 9.2 in the morning and by 9.8 by evening - I can guarantee I don't eat 6lbs worth of food a day...If you are feeling better and fitter than all is well and good, if not, then chop a limb off and then hop on the scales - you will be bound to be below 19 st then :lol: ....x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Don't sweat it Davey - I know I am a terrible hypocrite (forever jumping on and off the scales), but I can weight 9.2 in the morning and by 9.8 by evening - I can guarantee I don't eat 6lbs worth of food a day...If you are feeling better and fitter than all is well and good, if not, then chop a limb off and then hop on the scales - you will be bound to be below 19 st then :lol: ....x


Cheers :lol:

I am tempted to go very low carb, but I will stick to @biglbs advise.

I just cant do veg at the moment, its making feel sick :lol: but I can manage chicken stew with veg. For some reason I like veg that way.

The mrs was suprised how long I lasted eating veg, but last night I just couldnt no more.

I am not man enough to man up :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Cheers :lol:
> 
> I am tempted to go very low carb, but I will stick to @biglbs advise.
> 
> ...


Lol, took me 18 years to eat greens!! Love them now 

Mmmmmmm, chicken stew would be good right now :lol:

Do as Tom has said then mate, these things take time don't they so don't be disheartened by it :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Sorry for the delay
> 
> Blood test day today, so didnt get time to post until now.
> 
> 19.6 mg: so 6lbs on.


What does Mrs put in stew?lol

The burgan is just for a change for this week @roblet ,he gets a cycle style diet next week!!! and more cardio....


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What does Mrs put in stew?lol
> 
> The burgan is just for a change for this week @roblet ,he gets a cycle style diet next week!!! and more cardio....


Chicken  .. I will ask her later what goes in. What I can think of is spuds (diced and only a few) broc, carrots, leeks. I think stock cube.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Also extra cardio is sex every night 

Surely that counts.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Right you

from asap

meal one 50g oats with skimmed milk half pint and cassein 50g

meal two 10 oz chicken breast and banana(barely ripe)5g cod liver oil

meal three cassein 50g with all bran 30g blended,in skimmed milk half pint

meal four 50g pasta brown with chicken breast and pineapple slice

meal five red meat 250g with cod liver oil 5g

After training straight away water/80g whey/spoon honey or ripe banana

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> What does Mrs put in stew?lol
> 
> The burgan is just for a change for this week @roblet ,he gets a cycle style diet next week!!! and more cardio....


Will he be adding any "supplements" in lol

Sounds like you have it covered bro


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Also extra cardio is sex every night
> 
> Surely that counts.


Hiit training.. 10 seconds, 30 seconds, 10 seconds.... Done :lol:

Dirty bugger


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Right you
> 
> from asap
> 
> ...


I do love Albran!!

I'm guessing a barely ripe banana has its place, is this in place for a kind of flush out?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Chicken  .. I will ask her later what goes in. What I can think of is spuds (diced and only a few) broc, carrots, leeks. I think stock cube.


That is not in your new diet mate so it does not matter realy,sorry but unknown macros could ruin day,aggree?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Hiit training.. 10 seconds, 30 seconds, 10 seconds.... Done :lol:
> 
> Dirty bugger


Thats a good idea Rob... I will try that tonight


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I do love Albran!!
> 
> I'm guessing a barely ripe banana has its place, is this in place for a kind of flush out?


That's how you spell albran lol

banana will help him eat and digest the boring chicken,but chilli/garlic can be added to any or all parts too.!!!potasium from 2 banana does wonders for sucking water into muscle too along with good fat,to balance things out a bit.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Will he be adding any "supplements" in lol
> 
> Sounds like you have it covered bro


He is more natty than @flinty so prob just multi vit with iodine in it as he does not eat veg tututut!plus fish oils 10g /day/vit d and 5 g vit c(spread out Dave!)


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Right you
> 
> from asap
> 
> ...


Looks good but the 2 in red. I sound a right pussy :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That's how you spell albran lol
> 
> banana will help him eat and digest the boring chicken,but chilli/garlic can be added to any or all parts too.!!!potasium from 2 banana does wonders for sucking water into muscle too along with good fat,to balance things out a bit.


I see. Your a book of knowledge mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think he has passed out!!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> He is more natty than @flinty so prob just multi vit with iodine in it as he does not eat veg tututut!plus fish oils 10g /day/vit d and 5 g vit c(spread out Dave!)


How is best to split 5g a day. 3g in morning 2g at night?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Looks good but the 2 in red. I sound a right pussy :lol:


Tempted to say drink CLO pmsl but caps are fine see ebay!

Pineapple has a good effect on digesting and helping body cut fat/digest proteins through enzyms. http://www.livestrong.com/article/541370-does-pineapple-improve-digestion/

Fruit jam,low sugar(not diabetic)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> How is best to split 5g a day. 3g in morning 2g at night?


Now listen here i told you this two weeks ago buddy!!!!

1g every 4 hours,but if the one before bed makes you get up for a p1ss knock on head!

sorry 4g will do you as no aas anyway!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Now listen here i told you this two weeks ago buddy!!!!
> 
> 1g every 4 hours,but if the one before bed makes you get up for a p1ss knock on head!
> 
> sorry 4g will do you as no aas anyway!


The post before you said every 8 hours 1g, thats why I was confused.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have **** loads of fish oils. was already taking 2g every morning but will now follow plan


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> The post before you said every 8 hours 1g, thats why I was confused.


That was on 3g

Just checking your paying attention


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I have **** loads of fish oils. was already taking 2g every morning but will now follow plan


Important to have where they are listed as protein and carbs or good oils is preferable to just protein Imo


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Important to have where they are listed as protein and carbs or good oils is preferable to just protein Imo


Will do. I have printed out new plan, and start it tomorrow Sir.

Tried giving reps but system says I got to give out more love first


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Will do. I have printed out new plan, and start it tomorrow Sir.
> 
> Tried giving reps but system says I got to give out more love first


Good luck.expect less energy for a week or two whilst body adapts,this is far more serious dieting and will need more resolve,but rewards will come in a week ,then weekly onward.Take 6 hours of every sat or sun to enjoy your cravings without worry mate.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

No meal one today due to fasting bloods.

920am 200g chicken burgen bread.

1200 200g minced beef 50g rice.

1430 200g chicken burgen bread,

1700 training not sure what yet, then 45 minute treadmill, possibly 20 min bike after.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh and does it matter about having sex before testosterone test? 

Should get results back Friday or Monday. I asked the nurse who I ask for a print out, she said they wont unless you pay for it lol.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I also measured my waiste when I went home, just slight above belly button. I think it is same but mrs said it is an inch down. I did have it all on my comp for measurements but I must of deleted it Doh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Oh and does it matter about having sex before testosterone test?
> 
> Should get results back Friday or Monday. I asked the nurse who I ask for a print out, she said they wont unless you pay for it lol.


Depends what the phlebotomist says tbh, she might not mind but on the other hand she might ! lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> How is best to split 5g a day. 3g in morning 2g at night?


vit d 5000ius you can split that 3000 ius morning and 2000 before bed

Vit c as suggested 1000 mg every 2 - 3 hours bro

fish oils just morning afternoone and evening around food times


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Now listen here i told you this two weeks ago buddy!!!!
> 
> 1g every 4 hours,but if the one before bed makes you get up for a p1ss knock on head!
> 
> sorry 4g will do you as no aas anyway!


sorry didnt see this answer ... ignore my ^^^^ if ya like X


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

The vit D3 is in 5000iu tab.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> sorry didnt see this answer ... ignore my ^^^^ if ya like X


Thinking about it, I couldnt do one every 4 hours, because that would cover 16 hours to take 4g, so the 1g every 2 to 3 hrs would be the only option :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Oh and does it matter about having sex before testosterone test?
> 
> Should get results back Friday or Monday. I asked the nurse who I ask for a print out, she said they wont unless you pay for it lol.


What you asked the nurse for sex and she said you gotta pay for it,then you had a test?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What you asked the nurse for sex and she said you gotta pay for it,then you had a test?


 :lol:

No I was asking if you have sex before the test would that make a difference to your results.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> :lol:
> 
> No I was asking if you have sex before the test would that make a difference to your results.


Oh i see you asked her if she had sex before the test and would affect your results,ok.....der or did you mean did i (you)?,,,,tsktsk


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Oh i see you asked her if she had sex before the test and would affect your results,ok.....der or did you mean did i (you)?,,,,tsktsk


Ok ok... If I had sex before the test would this effect it in any way lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Ok ok... If I had sex before the test would this effect it in any way lol


If you had sex and took test?Well yes especialy sust.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning all :thumbup1:

Last night just treadmill for an hour.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just sneaked home for a quick arm session :whistling:

Tri's & bi's

Cable pushdowns straight bar superset with same but curls.

Tri's 10 x 20kg, bi's 10 x 20kg

10 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg

10 x 30, 10 x 30

10 x 40, 10 x 40

10 x 50, 10 x 50.

Tri's rope pulldowns

10 x 30kg

10 x 40

10 x 45

Skull crushers.

10 x 30kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 50kg

Seated bi curls. 1 arm at a time slow

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 30kg

9 x 35kg

Arms are shaking as typing this 

Now rushing back to work.... Will catch up on everyone else soon x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Just sneaked home for a quick arm session :whistling:
> 
> Tri's & bi's
> 
> ...


That is some dedication !!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That is some dedication !!


Dont know about dedication. I do need to up my game now. Back seems to be feeling better.

I got cheesed off at work internet has been playing up so had to do something constructive :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Dont know about dedication. I do need to up my game now. Back seems to be feeling better.
> 
> I got cheesed off at work internet has been playing up so had to do something constructive :lol:


Good to hear back is on the mend 

Lol, I may do a cheeky arms session on my way home..... Hmmmm


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thinking of what to do tonight. Maybe squats, wanted to do back but I will leave that I think for now.

Also going to start doing more of a routine then do whatever I like next week.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Thinking of what to do tonight. Maybe squats, wanted to do back but I will leave that I think for now.
> 
> Also going to start doing more of a routine then do whatever I like next week.


But you trained earlier,pace yourself mate,or you will get bored!Remember you only grow out of the gym.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Done squats and calf raises.. Had to test out my built block lol.

Squats

10x60

10 x60

10 x80

10 x100

10 x120

10 x 140

All ass to the ground nearly.

Calf raises.

10 x 60

10 x60

10 x80

10 x110

10 x 110 found these easy. Was loving the burn from these.

45 min on treadmill but only on fat burn mode. Sweating like fook.

Now to take dogs out for a walk.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> But you trained earlier,pace yourself mate,or you will get bored!Remember you only grow out of the gym.


X 2


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> But you trained earlier,pace yourself mate,or you will get bored!Remember you only grow out of the gym.


Sorry couldnt help myself.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Sorry couldnt help myself.


What is that sound???????

It is the sound of too much iron being lifted in one day.

If you wanna do 2 lots split your workout in two,it is far better that way anyhow...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning yoof!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Big Dave...have a good 'un...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning all :thumbup1:

Body aching today, I suspect more tomorrow when the doms kick in on the legs.

Meal one & 2 done on @biglbs strict orders :thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

You had better listen to Mr Big both in terms of food and not over training or he will head up the M1 to your gaff and sort you aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrtttttttttttt!!!

Have a good one mad man x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good man,it's turbo time,,,,,,


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Dave


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks Dave


YVW Sir...

Just had meal 3. Wasnt looking forward to mixing it in bkender but was very nice


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

140 atg, good going mate.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> 140 atg, good going mate.


Cheers Rich, they did take it out of me. Should be able to do more if I didnt go so low, but I enjoy doing squats to go right down.

I might also need to put knee wraps on soon, I am getting old


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> YVW Sir...
> 
> Just had meal 3. Wasnt looking forward to mixing it in bkender but was very nice


blender?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> blender?


 :lol:

I was having a sh1t, and using tapatalk on phone.... Dont help when I have fat fingers


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was having a sh1t, and using tapatalk on phone.... Dont help when I have fat fingers


Bwahahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Good squat work there  nothing beats them


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> meal one 50g oats with skimmed milk half pint and cassein 50g
> 
> meal two 10 oz chicken breast and banana(barely ripe)5g cod liver oil
> 
> ...


 @biglbs Can I swap here.... Meal 5... Training about 5pm, so straight after training I will do what you say but can I have meal 5 later on, as meal 4 is 3pm?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> @biglbs Can I swap here.... Meal 5... Training about 5pm, so straight after training I will do what you say but can I have meal 5 later on, as meal 4 is 3pm?


Yes ideal mate!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yes ideal mate!


Cheers buddy :thumbup1:

Just had meal 4 and it was very nice chicken pasta, Pineapple was not as bad as i thought.

I think the burgen bread was bloating me. I have had the full feeling today without the bloat


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Cheers buddy :thumbup1:
> 
> Just had meal 4 and it was very nice chicken pasta, Pineapple was not as bad as i thought.
> 
> I think the burgen bread was bloating me. I have had the full feeling today without the bloat


Yes it would,it realy was just a weeks change before hitting this strict one!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yes it would,it realy was just a weeks change before hitting this strict one!


This is the best one mate, the only one I wont like is the red meat but that is not bad like veg, so no problem sticking to this :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> This is the best one mate, the only one I wont like is the red meat but that is not bad like veg, so no problem sticking to this :thumbup1:


You realy should have veg twice per day,if not vit plus iodine


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Took a night off the weights.

Did 1 hour on treadmill. Was going to jump on bike but ended up going to my sisters to move wardrobes


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> Took a night off the weights.
> 
> Did 1 hour on treadmill. Was going to jump on bike but ended up going to my sisters to move wardrobes


so you did some lifting after all :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

tEASERRRRRR..........

1 hour cardio indeed........pft.......how very dare you! :laugh:

I'm getting withdrawal symptoms......although I have cardio today...whoop....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Took a night off the weights.
> 
> Did 1 hour on treadmill. Was going to jump on bike but ended up going to my sisters to move wardrobes


Most people go to dinner,but whatever,you can move my shed if ya like

Morning


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning removal Dave


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> so you did some lifting after all :thumbup1:


Yes and it they were bloody heavy and awkward. Even more so when i was having to carry them 2 flight of narrow stairs by myself :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> tEASERRRRRR..........
> 
> 1 hour cardio indeed........pft.......how very dare you! :laugh:
> 
> I'm getting withdrawal symptoms......although I have cardio today...whoop....


No weights this weekend for me just cardio and more cardio  ..... Oh not trying to rub it in though :whistling:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Most people go to dinner,but whatever,you can move my shed if ya like
> 
> Morning


Good morning buddy, I think you must of moved your own shed after reading you couldnt sleep 

Is the shed a shed or is it your car :whistling:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Morning removal Dave


Good morning mini.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Davey! We will be moving the next few months, only up the road mind, so what do think of the following idea:

Instead of hiring a van to take all our gear up to our new pad, ask all the chaps on here to lift and carry the stuff instead - Payment will be in beer and food? Awesome right??

Have a great weekend x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Davey! We will be moving the next few months, only up the road mind, so what do think of the following idea:
> 
> Instead of hiring a van to take all our gear up to our new pad, ask all the chaps on here to lift and carry the stuff instead - Payment will be in beer and food? Awesome right??
> 
> Have a great weekend x


It would be much, much cheaper to just hire a van!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> It would be much, much cheaper to just hire a van!


X2......


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> It would be much, much cheaper to just hire a van!


Ha ha ha - Fair point! I forgot how much you fella's eat! x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha ha - Fair point! I forgot how much you fella's eat! x


Ya we would eat you out :whistling:

Oh dear :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Ya we would eat you out :whistling:
> 
> Oh dear :innocent:




Pmsl


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just rang doctors for blood results.

Test is within range, wouldnt tell me what it was and would not do a print out for me.

Have to go back as cholesterol was borderline mg:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Just rang doctors for blood results.
> 
> Test is within range, wouldnt tell me what it was and would not do a print out for me.
> 
> Have to go back as cholesterol was borderline mg:


So then...... First jab is ????


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So then...... First jab is ????


The sweetest !

Good song that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> The sweetest !
> 
> Good song that


Yeah I was serenading David :wub:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> So then...... First jab is ????


Nothing 

Need to see doc monday by looks of things. He wants to see me about the cholesterol, so I guess he will say im not eating healthy, and need to excercise, because your over weight.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Nothing
> 
> Need to see doc monday by looks of things. He wants to see me about the cholesterol, so I guess he will say im not eating healthy, and need to excercise, because your over weight.


Well prove the pr**k wrong lol

Then take his medication of him


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well prove the pr**k wrong lol
> 
> Then take his medication of him


What meds will be able to get lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

So I need to find a way to lower my cholesterol. Not good news really.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> What meds will be able to get lol


They all have Viagra in their top draw lol

Mine tried to sell me 4 for £30 totally out the blue..... Told him I can get 4 for £5 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> So I need to find a way to lower my cholesterol. Not good news really.


Your already doing it mate,

Better diet

Losing fat

Exercise

Fibre

It'll come down


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> It would be much, much cheaper to just hire a van!


Or me


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Your already doing it mate,
> 
> Better diet
> 
> ...


True... It just fooked with my head lol. Had it border before but was weighing lot more so I felt disapointed when it is now borderline again...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

He will give you statins mate,any good middle aged man should have them,especialy on dark side,they simply block too much bad ldl getting made,and keep the overall count low,mine is 3.2 on them


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> He will give you statins mate,any good middle aged man should have them,especialy on dark side,they simply block too much bad ldl getting made,and keep the overall count low,mine is 3.2 on them


So not to worry too much then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> So not to worry too much then


Nope


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Nope


Good... Didnt want to over do it and have an heart attack :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Good... Didnt want to over do it and have an heart attack :lol:


Lol, I could drop dead with a heart attack before you


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Good... Didnt want to over do it and have an heart attack :lol:


No,i would not want another on of them either pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> No,i would not want another on of them either pmsl


You've had one????


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You've had one????


Alleged i did back in 90's whilst on too many er 'things'at once

,i think not,but endo recons i did,

fook it ,it is what happens in the future that matters,not the past!

Recently the new endo recons i did not as have no heart probs other than this vavle issue,which is possibly for childhood!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Alleged i did back in 90's whilst on too many er 'things'at once
> 
> ,i think not,but endo recons i did,
> 
> ...


You crazy bàstard!

All for some muscle. My lady's ex was a user, died of heart failure aged 23!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You crazy bàstard!
> 
> All for some muscle. My lady's ex was a user, died of heart failure aged 23!!


Not just for muscle mate,remember i used to have a very different life style back then,there where no prizes for second!

It was life style,i only used what everyone else was on,many on here are doing the same even now,as i have said most of my best freinds are dead,life is odd,look at me now,completely different person and i love it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

When you think,aas thickens blood/puts more pressure on system,cocain and many stims dilate blood vessels,add caffien/asprin/put on lots of weight fast,perhaps some effs and 'E's',lets see how long we last,,,,,tick.tick,tick.....and this is masked as good for us,,,pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> When you think,aas thickens blood/puts more pressure on system,cocain and many stims dilate blood vessels,add caffien/asprin/put on lots of weight fast,perhaps some effs and 'E's',lets see how long we last,,,,,tick.tick,tick.....and this is masked as good for us,,,pmsl


What a dirty roiding slag


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Was doing back tonight.... Well tried.

Started on close grip pull downs, got to 80kg and felt my back hurting same place.

did some db rows and then pain started so stopped.

Did 45 min on treadmill, but in agony now. Not looking good, well feeling good.

Struggling to turn my body either way without pain.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

get some ibuprofen in you and I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> get some ibuprofen in you and I hope you feel better soon


Cheers buddy. Feeling same the morning.

Will try cardio later see if thats ok


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning davey hope its nowt to sinister bro !!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Morning davey hope its nowt to sinister bro !!


Its from same place before but a lot worse now. When I move its like muscle spasms both lats to middle of back.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just finished treadmill.

Did only fast walking on full incline for 60 minutes, was feeling ok so started jogging for 10 minutes, then I could feel my back again, so stopped.

Will go on it again later.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds like the same kinda pain I get !


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Sounds like the same kinda pain I get !


Really strange though because the mrs has same problem... Maybe too much sex


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

It's not your trap, it's not your lat, but it's in your back under your shoulder blade ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Osteo,instant releif of pain and money:thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> It's not your trap, it's not your lat, but it's in your back under your shoulder blade ?


Ya but both sides now and the pain is central too now. Not as bad as the day has gone on, so hopefully I will be able to do weights Monday.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Osteo,instant releif of pain and money:thumbup1:


Im always skint lol... sh1t pay here so I make do with mend on its own :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Ya but both sides now and the pain is central too now. Not as bad as the day has gone on, so hopefully I will be able to do weights Monday.


That's just referred pain, it spreads all over the place.

Sounds like you might have pulled an intercostal muscle, especially if it hurts more when you breath in.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> That's just referred pain, it spreads all over the place.
> 
> Sounds like you might have pulled an intercostal muscle, especially if it hurts more when you breath in.


Hurts most when I put my head down and move to the right.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Hurts most when I put my head down and move to the right.


Mine just hurts when I breath. Which is a bit hard to rest up ! LOL


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food today.

meal 1: 50g Oats, 50g Protein with skimmed milk.

Meal 2: banana & 5g cod liver oil & 2g Vit C (missed chicken, was sill frozen last night)

Meal 3: 50g protein, 40g albran with skimmed milk

Meal 4: 50g pasta, 300g chicken

Train.

Meal 5: 80g protein, banana.

Meal 6: 300g chicken 5g cod liver oil, 1g Vit C

Not to the plan but best it will be today.

40 minutes on treadmill for lunch.

Training will be Chest and biceps. Weights will be low, and hopefully the back wont effect.

Then some cardio again.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Hurts most when I put my head down and move to the right.


Don't do that then,,,pmsl


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Training done.

Declined bb lowish weights.

10x60

10x60

10x80

10x100

10x100

Incline DB press

12x35

12x35

10x35

flat bench flyers.

12x25

12x25 felt back so stopped.

DB sat down curls

10x25

10x25

10x25

standing curl bar to finish off.

32x50

Treadmill 45 min.

bike 20min.

Off to take dogs for an hour then all done.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Don't do that then,,,pmsl


Oh dear! I wuz gonna say that...buggerit! Gotta be original and think of so mat else to say no....hummmmmmm.....this could take some time....errmmmmm......back in about 6 months.....lolol.....

All bran and cold milk....yummmeeeeeeeeeee... I love cereals....specially grape nuts or Rice Krispies.....and then there is Special K, muesli with nuts and raisins, cornflakes.....yummmmeeeeeee.......oh sorry...got carried away....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Woof woof


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food today is...

Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C

Meal 2: 8oz chicken in wholemeal wrap, banana and 5g cod liver oil

Meal 3: 50g protein, 30g albran & half pint skimmed milk & 1g Vit C

Meal 4: 50g pasta 8oz chicken, 1g vit c

Training Back.. light weights as twinges are still happening.

Meal 5: 80g protein, banana

Meal 6: 8oz chicken, 5g cod liver oil

Cardio will be 45min treadmill & 20min or so on bike.

Will post session after done.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you feeling lighter and skinnier?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Are you feeling lighter and skinnier?


Nope


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Been to docs to discuss my bloods.

Nothing really to worry about, he said cholestrel has come down over the last 2 years. Started going on about diet and excercise, I showed him what I was doing. He did look suprised how I had brought it all with me to show.

He did suggest if I could lower cal in take to 1500 would be better to lose weight around mid section quicker.

The foods as it is now is around 2200 cals or there abouts. I have taken off red meat (maybe I shouldnt) as this can raise cholestral, or so I have read.

Your views on this would be good. hould I drop cals down or stay?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Also I asked for a print out but he said he couldnt but ask at reception but they refused.... Cnuts.

He showed me testosterone on computer but only saw it said 13 but couldnt see the letters after it properly I think it was nmol/l. He just said its in range


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Also I asked for a print out but he said he couldnt but ask at reception but they refused.... Cnuts.
> 
> He showed me testosterone on computer but only saw it said 13 but couldnt see the letters after it. He just said its in range


They aren't allowed to refuse you your test results, that's illegal.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Been back to docs had a moan and they printed out results.

This is what it says...

Serum testosterone level (XE2dr) 13nmol/L (10.0 - 50.0)

This means nothing to me


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, I'm no expert but I'm 5'2", a size 10/12 and I'm on 1500 cals a day, surely that is too low for a proper job grown up bloke doing physical stuff and training and all that...and the guy is is trying in vain to get me to lose weight (it's not working by the way so far)....still wants me to eat more...I'm no expert but surely 1500 is way too low for you?...you wont' have enough energy to get through the day?

I don't get that....really I don't...I'm a woman...that amount has to be too low for you dave? as I said though i'm no expert but I would hate to read that you're all going to pot cos you're barely eating anything....just my opinion and not worth so much but I am really surprised to hear that one...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Also! while I'm on me high horse, it hasn't helped my mid section in any way, I'm as thick round my middle as am round my ass! which is considerable by the way...pft! boys do seem to lose weight easier than gals though so mebbe it will work for you....hope so anyhow, if you go down that road...may well fall out with you if you do lose pots of weight, for sure...will have to stare at your avi in a really 'ard manner! and all sorts! hahahaha....

not really...I'mmucking with ya...I'd be glad for you truly I would...

:no:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I did think it was low myself but my job is sat on my ass all day... well most of it. So it did get me thinking a little bit.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

@biglbs :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

1500g is for people who do nothing and don't train at all,you would merely conk out!

You have fair mass,just to keep your mass fed you will need 1500,activity needs the 700 more,training is then burning it off imo


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> 1500g is for people who do nothing and don't train at all,you would merely conk out!
> 
> You have fair mass,just to keep your mass fed you will need 1500,activity needs the 700 more,training is then burning it off imo


What you think about test results?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> *1500g is for people who do nothing and don't train at all*,


Wut? but....but...but.....oh......:eek: :crying: :sad:

sulkingdon'teventrytostopme


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs ,,,,i mean Men not Women!! you need 1000k less per day anyhow!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> What you think about test results?




Does this help


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Test is Low,but not out of range,so they will not medicate,up to you?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rob,,,,mate,,,i have a lob!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 113720
> 
> 
> Does this help


First thing I saw was the tits mmm


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Test is Low,but not out of range,so they will not medicate,up to you?


They just said its within range and all ok


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Might of been a little lower if I didnt have a bit of boom boom before I went for bloods lol.

Well the mrs said it raises it after sex.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Range is 10 to 50 ,you are 13,so near basel nos,i was 7 so below basel nos,it means in their language you are normal,in reality it is low imo


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Range is 10 to 50 ,you are 13,so near basel nos,i was 7 so below basel nos,it means in their language you are normal,in reality it is low imo


So is the best way to admin myself lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

yup


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> First thing I saw was the tits mmm


Excellent.

That means your test levels are within range


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Although low as he did not need to knock one out?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Although low as he did not need to knock one out?


Good point, possibly too natty 

All I know is that I'll be pouncing on the Miss's when she gets home :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good point, possibly too natty
> 
> All I know is that I'll be pouncing on the Miss's when she gets home :lol:


You lucky bugger!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

So you reckon carry on get some weight off first then look at some test


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> You lucky bugger!


Your right mate, I am cos she's blooming gorgeous :wub:

I like her to leave her work dress on usually, I'm pervy like that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> So you reckon carry on get some weight off first then look at some test


 @biglbs

How about 600mg Test cyp E10D .......


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Your right mate, I am cos she's blooming gorgeous :wub:
> 
> I like her to leave her work dress on usually, I'm pervy like that


Is that a nurses uniform?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Is that a nurses uniform?


That's in the wardrobe 

It'll be a pencil skirt, up over the hips, tights down..... You know the rest lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> @biglbs
> 
> How about 600mg Test cyp E10D .......


Well over TrT ,but good,

or could bang in hcg/clomid/prov for a while see if things change,having private bloods later,unless you want the darkside into your life Dave


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well over TrT ,but good,
> 
> or could bang in hcg/clomid/prov for a while see if things change,having private bloods later,unless you want the darkside into your life Dave


I would need to read up and see.

My cholestrol is not best either so woukd need to look at that too. One the other had i read testosterone can help with that also.

Then i would need to find a source i could trust.

I do have a pot of anavar still lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Well over TrT ,but good,
> 
> or could bang in hcg/clomid/prov for a while see if things change,having private bloods later,unless you want the darkside into your life Dave


Suppose he could, bloods are done free at Needle Exchanges


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I would need to read up and see.
> 
> My cholestrol is not best either so woukd need to look at that too. One the other had i read testosterone can help with that also.
> 
> ...


I believe with TRT doses cholesterol has been proven to decrease mate


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I believe with TRT doses cholesterol has been proven to decrease mate


Ya thats what i read


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Ya thats what i read


Small £'s is the best to advise.

If I was in your boat, I'd do a test cycle with clen 2 weeks on, 2 off for 12/14 weeks.

If you don't fancy clen then eph.

Each to there own I suppose


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Suppose he could, bloods are done free at Needle Exchanges


What bloods can you get free?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Small £'s is the best to advise.
> 
> If I was in your boat, I'd do a test cycle with clen 2 weeks on, 2 off for 12/14 weeks.
> 
> ...


I did order some clen a long while ago but couldnt get. Eph not sure about, We do have some but i have to be careful with the anxiety as well, and eph has caffine not sure about clen.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> What bloods can you get free?


Full screening I believe 



Davey666 said:


> I did order some clen a long while ago but couldnt get. Eph not sure about, We do have some but i have to be careful with the anxiety as well, and eph has caffine not sure about clen.


The clen is a stimulant too mate, so maybe not a good choice.

Morning BTW!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good Morning Rob, cheers for that info.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Buddy


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Morning Buddy


Good morning sir :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

You thinking of running clen n all that mate ?

I've thought about it myself too, but I dunno, just don't like the idea of it all tbh. DNP, T3, Clen...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You thinking of running clen n all that mate ?
> 
> I've thought about it myself too, but I dunno, just don't like the idea of it all tbh. DNP, T3, Clen...


Hi monks... No I never really liked the idea, but I wouldnt take any of them due to my anxiety. Rob clarified clen is a stim so I will stay away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Hi monks... No I never really liked the idea, but I wouldnt take any of them due to my anxiety. Rob clarified clen is a stim so I will stay away.


Yeah, I know what you mean, but tbh, i've toying with the idea of the DHacks stack, forget what it's called, it looks pretty powerful.

Dont want to use T3 or DNP myself, but maybe clen.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ello davey boi, hows the back mate?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ello davey boi, hows the back mate?


Getting better, but it was back session last night and all I did was 28kg db pullovers, 2 sets of 12 and I felt a bit of pain so knocked it on the head and only did cardio.

I think it will be ok for a back session next week. Sometimes I think I should carry on but I dont want to injure myself, and not to be able to do anything.

The way I have said that I must be getting old :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ and wiser hopefully


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol. good stuff :thumbup1: you'll be pulling the 80s in no time


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol. good stuff :thumbup1: you'll be pulling the 80s in no time


I wish :lol:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Getting better, but it was back session last night and all I did was 28kg db pullovers, 2 sets of 12 and I felt a bit of pain so knocked it on the head and only did cardio.
> 
> I think it will be ok for a back session next week. Sometimes I think I should carry on but I dont want to injure myself, and not to be able to do anything.
> 
> *The way I have said that I must be getting old* :lol:


Nah - use words like mature or ripe like wine.......................(NOT CHEESE!!!) x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Nah - use words like mature or ripe like wine.......................(NOT CHEESE!!!) x


I am so glad you did not add a word after cheese


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

:nono:



Davey666 said:


> I am so glad you did not add a word after cheese


Davey, davey, davey - why I am not surprised????


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> :nono:
> 
> Davey, davey, davey - why I am not surprised????


 mg: what are you implying!!!

I simply was thinking cheese quavers :ban:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

What word after cheese ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> mg: what are you implying!!!
> 
> I simply was thinking cheese quavers :ban:


 :death: :w00t:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What word after cheese ?


Quavers


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning all...

Yesterday was just cardio.

30 min treadmill. Had to get off my calfs and shins was killing to the point I could not carry on :cursing:

30 min bike.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Quavers


Wha ????? lol wtf And there was me thinking it was something deprived from BJ's dark side  lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Wha ????? lol wtf And there was me thinking it was something deprived from BJ's dark side  lol


She just has a dirty mind


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> She just has a dirty mind


Stone me, and them feet looked so innocent too !


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Stone me, and them feet looked so innocent too !


 :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lets hope BJ dont come in here or you might be in trouble Monks


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food today is...

Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C

Meal 2: 8oz chicken in wholemeal wrap, banana and 5g cod liver oil

Meal 3: 50g protein, 30g albran & half pint skimmed milk & 1g Vit C

Meal 4: 50g pasta 8oz chicken, 1g vit c

Training Today will be Dorian Yates' Blood And Guts Delts/Triceps Workout. With some extras most probs. Then Treadmill (if shins and calfs handle it) and bike.

Meal 5: 80g protein, banana

Meal 6: 8oz chicken, 5g cod liver oil


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Food today is...
> 
> Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C
> 
> ...


this diet has biglbs all over it :lol: looks good mate


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> this diet has biglbs all over it :lol: looks good mate


LOL Yes biglbs diet, the only thing I changed was the redmeat back to chicken and I know he would like me to be eating veg.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

After training last night I managed 40 min on treadmill, no bike as I was fooked 

Bit feeling very tired this week, and if I remember right @biglbs did say I would...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food today is...

Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C

Meal 2: 8oz chicken in wholemeal wrap, banana and 5g cod liver oil

Meal 3: 50g protein, 30g albran & half pint skimmed milk & 1g Vit C

Meal 4: 50g pasta 8oz chicken, 1g vit c

Training Today will be Legs Then Treadmill (if shins and calfs handle it) and bike.

Meal 5: 80g protein, banana

Meal 6: 8oz chicken, 5g cod liver oil

Added 90mg sea kelp as from yesterday, it also contains iodine.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning davey boi x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Davey,

Looks like you are getting the diet cracked there. Did I read somewhere that you have knocked beer/vodka on the head for a wee while? If so, it will certainly help you keep on track - its always the dreaded booze that triggers poor food choices for me.....

Oh yes, after 40 mins on the treadmill, I am not surprised you were knackered!! Have an ace weekend x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Davey,
> 
> Looks like you are getting the diet cracked there. Did I read somewhere that you have knocked beer/vodka on the head for a wee while? If so, it will certainly help you keep on track - its always the dreaded booze that triggers poor food choices for me.....
> 
> Oh yes, after 40 mins on the treadmill, I am not surprised you were knackered!! Have an ace weekend x


Yes I am been a good boy no vodka 

Thanks BJ x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Afternoon Sir Jan van ****.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok time to tell me how clothes /mirror/scales are treating you?

Do you have thinner skin anywhere,poss forearms or back of hands(you should see more smaller veins!)

What time of day are you tired?

How many days have you trained this week in all with cardio,please list....

I can then look to next week with tweaks,remember you have an it what you fancy day tomorrow,just don't go mad!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ok time to tell me how clothes /mirror/scales are treating you?
> 
> Do you have thinner skin anywhere,poss forearms or back of hands(you should see more smaller veins!)
> 
> ...


Whats "you have an it what you fancy day tomorrow"


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Tired more in the morning then, when I get home from work im in CBA mode and want to just rest but I wont let that beat me.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Problem has been this week is, Yes I know I should not be getting weighed but every morning I have dropped for 19.7 to 19.1 then back to 19.7, really weird. This morning I am at 19.1 but it has been the only day I have not felt AS fat.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh and no cheat meals this weekend. I am really enjoying my food ATM and dont think I need to have something naughty. My aim is not to have anything bad for at least a month.

I really want to get this big fat fooking belly down.... well more than it is :lol:

In my mind I see it why have a cheat meal if I am really enjoying my food. I feel more focused ATM, even though I have felt low at some times this week. I do think the blood results have made me a bit peed off, but has made me more focused.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

My training this week has not been heavy weights and stopped the back session right at the start due to pain in the back. Cardio has been every night. Just a little struggle on the treadmill with calfs feeling they going to explode then shin splits start to the point I have to stop but jumped on bike to make time up.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Clothes today feel loser again, at the start of the week was feeling tight around the waist but again today I am having to pull my trousers up all the time.

The mirror.... Well to me all I see is a fat [email protected], but I think that will always be the case in my mind.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Clothes today feel loser again, at the start of the week was feeling tight around the waist but again today I am having to pull my trousers up all the time.
> 
> The mirror.... Well to me all I see is a fat [email protected], but I think that will always be the case in my mind.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the rest?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Whats "you have an it what you fancy day tomorrow"


Eat wyf,typo!

Well it sounds all good,in the morning i presume your tired pre and slightly post food?

Ok if you are not gonna cheat food wise you must boil up 200g EXTRA rice,and consume it before 6pm idealy,this will spin up your metabolism,as it is sloed now(are you feeling cold more?)


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the rest?


Gets my post counts up  only JK


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Training?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Eat wyf,typo!
> 
> Well it sounds all good,in the morning i presume your tired pre and slightly post food?
> 
> Ok if you are not gonna cheat food wise you must boil up 200g EXTRA rice,and consume it before 6pm idealy,this will spin up your metabolism,as it is sloed now(are you feeling cold more?)


Last 2 nights no, I have been rather warm. Mon, Tues, wed was a right cold ass.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Training?


Tonight Legs


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Dude I know how you feel. I am starting to get a much tighter and better looking top half, but the stomach area is still a blob !

But the way I see it. It's not a fat belly, its a fuel tank for an animal in the making !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Dude I know how you feel. I am starting to get a much tighter and better looking top half, but the stomach area is still a blob !
> 
> But the way I see it. It's not a fat belly, its a fuel tank for an animal in the making !


It is your power base,mine is like a nuclear reactor,Biglbs generator grrrr....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh Dave,you must not train at all this weekend,nothing no cardio etc,,,,,,


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Dude I know how you feel. I am starting to get a much tighter and better looking top half, but the stomach area is still a blob !
> 
> But the way I see it. It's not a fat belly, its a fuel tank for an animal in the making !


But I look 9 months fooking pregnant :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> But I look 9 months fooking pregnant :lol:


If I stick it out, so do I ! lol I don't give a fk tbh m8. When you are losing weight, the belly n pecs are the last places it goes from.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> If I stick it out, so do I ! lol I don't give a fk tbh m8. When you are losing weight, the belly n pecs are the last places it goes from.


Exactly!

If anyone does not like my reactor let them tell me so to my face,i will show them how mighty our bellies can be:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Exactly!
> 
> If anyone does not like my reactor let them tell me so to my face,i will show them how mighty our bellies can be:thumb:


They cant get near my face, my belly is in the way !

I draw a line down mine, and pretend it's my @rse !


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> If I stick it out, so do I ! lol I don't give a fk tbh m8. When you are losing weight, the belly n pecs are the last places it goes from.


Just fooks me off at times lol.

How is your cholestral ?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Oh Dave,you must not train at all this weekend,nothing no cardio etc,,,,,,


Why :angry:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Just fooks me off at times lol.
> 
> How is your cholestral ?


last time it was checked, HDL wasn't great but LDL was fine. Had bloods done on Wednesday, so get results next week.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> last time it was checked, HDL wasn't great but LDL was fine. Had bloods done on Wednesday, so get results next week.


Mine have got better over the last 2 years but not good enough lol.

Are the AAS not helping yours though?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Mine have got better over the last 2 years but not good enough lol.
> 
> Are the AAS not helping yours though?


I dunno m8, not had the levels taken since I started AAS. And I did a course of red yeast rice too since then, so should have improved. My diet is better too, so hopefully it will be fine. My RBC is probably high, but I dunno if that was tested or not.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Why :angry:


You have trained every day?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You have trained every day?


Not with weights... I had 1 day off and more like 2 because of back day.

I have done cardio everyday. And was looking to do cardio all weekend lol. But if you think its best not to I will listen :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Legs done.

Squats using bench like I seen a few on here doing. Thought I would give it a try. Box squats...

Wide stance.

10 x 60

10 x 60

5 x 80

5 x 100

5 x 120

5 x 150

5 x 170 PB most is 1 @ 170

5 x 180 PB

3 x 190 form maybe not best but did it, so new PB. I got mrs to vid it if anyone wants a laugh 

Calf raises

12 x 130

12 x 130

10 x 130

7 x 130

Lunges with 2 x 28kg DB never really done these before.

Dont know how many I did lol..

Finished with 30 min treadmill.

Legs fooked


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes mate it is very important to get rest and i think the weekend off will do you good,or you will burn out,as it is cardio should only be done 3 days per week and weights 4 to 5 so you are pushing a bit too hard,it can be counter productive,the body does not like too much as bad as too little:cool2:

Good legs mate,post it up ,,,


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> Legs done.
> 
> Squats using bench like I seen a few on here doing. Thought I would give it a try. Box squats...
> 
> ...


3 PBs on the same day, in the same exercise, Awesome ! :bounce:

Reps for squatting 190KG


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate it is very important to get rest and i think the weekend off will do you good,or you will burn out,as it is cardio should only be done 3 days per week and weights 4 to 5 so you are pushing a bit too hard,it can be counter productive,the body does not like too much as bad as too little:cool2:
> 
> Good legs mate,post it up ,,,


Weekend off then :thumbup:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 3 PBs on the same day, in the same exercise, Awesome ! :bounce:
> 
> Reps for squatting 190KG


Cheers bb.

Not best form lol looks like i collapse on first rep then the other 2 was better.

I do think ass to ground with less weight is better.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Take the ****


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Take the ****


That you mate?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That you mate?


Ya the fooking baloon lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Ya the fooking baloon lol


You don't give yourself enough credit mate.

Looking good to me 

Patience in this game, I'm forever saying that to @flinty90 and look at him now!! BEAST!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

well good mate,though try not to drop so hard the last bit to bench as it will cause back pain and compression issues


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Knowing my luck if I did that on a bench, it would tip up and i'd be on my **** with 180kg around my neck ! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sack the camera man!

well done mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Daveeeeeeeeeeeeeee..you beast! Well done, goodness me its all happening in here, PBS and vids and alllllllllll sorts....great! And yes STOP with the cardio......sheeeesh wurst all that aboot? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> well good mate,though try not to drop so hard the last bit to bench as it will cause back pain and compression issues


I did say form wasnt too good knees was shot by the tine doing that. Lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> sack the camera man!
> 
> well done mate :thumb:


I cant sack the mrs bro or no bed time fun lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Daveeeeeeeeeeeeeee..you beast! Well done, goodness me its all happening in here, PBS and vids and alllllllllll sorts....great! And yes STOP with the cardio......sheeeesh wurst all that aboot? :whistling: :laugh:


Thanks flubs... I know ur enjoying the fact no cardio lol.

Nothing like payback


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Right tine to drop mrs off at work then take car for the dreaded medic mot


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££ :scared:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Morning dave  have a fab weekend


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> ££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££ :scared:


Nearly pressed the Neg button then :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Morning dave  have a fab weekend


Thanks queenie, I will try but under orders no workouts this weekend :whistling:

Hope you have a great one too x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh what a great feeling car passed its MOT, just needs a new tyre when I get time


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Davey - Nice work on the vid and the PB's - dead impressed. x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Davey - Nice work on the vid and the PB's - dead impressed. x


Not very good control going down  knees was shot at the 190.... So I will try again next week for better control, and maybe do squats like that until 200 then go back to ass on ground with lower weight.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Mmmm Makes my 40k squats look dead impressive............ :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food today is...

Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C

Meal 2: 8oz chicken in wholemeal wrap, banana and 5g cod liver oil

Meal 3: 50g protein, 30g albran & half pint skimmed milk & 1g Vit C

Meal 4: 50g pasta 8oz chicken, 1g vit c

Training Today will be... Chest and bi's Then Treadmill and maybe bike.

Meal 5: 80g protein, banana

Meal 6: 8oz chicken, 5g cod liver oil & 1g Vit C


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Food today is...
> 
> Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C
> 
> ...


Im hungry now


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Im hungry now


Have something to eat then


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Im hungry now


I was until ....roast beast turned up on table...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Training done 

Chest

Decline bb

10 x 60

10 x 70

10 x 80

5 x 100

5 x 110

5 x 120

Flat db press.

10 x 35

10 x 45

8 x 50

3 x 55 felt I should get more but elbow was clicking.

Incline db flyers

12 x 28

12 x 28

10 x 28

Bi's

Seated db curls strict no body movements.

10 x 28

10 x 28

1 x 45 lol I should of really worked up.

Standing curl bar.

28 x 45kg

20 min treadmill. Nothing left in me.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice one buddy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

very good sesh there bud


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Flipping heck Dave - that is a fab sesh - no wonder you were spent at the end of it 

Still managing to stay off the vodka at the weekends?

x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How do you feel,slimmer a tad i hope?

Half weekly weigh in due please?

Might adjust your diet?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Flipping heck Dave - that is a fab sesh - no wonder you were spent at the end of it
> 
> Still managing to stay off the vodka at the weekends?
> 
> x


Whats vodka :whistling:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> How do you feel,slimmer a tad i hope?
> 
> Half weekly weigh in due please?
> 
> Might adjust your diet?


Well.... well.... Strange yo should say.. I feel lighter, even though I am not lol hard to explain.

Got weighed last night after session and scales said nearly 20. got weighed first thing on waking this morning down to 19.3... Just really up and down daily.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Well.... well.... Strange yo should say.. I feel lighter, even though I am not lol hard to explain.
> 
> Got weighed last night after session and scales said nearly 20. got weighed first thing on waking this morning down to 19.3... Just really up and down daily.


Your scales are sh1t,no way it can change that much on this diet,if you feel lighter that is a great sign..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Your scales are sh1t,no way it can change that much on this diet,if you feel lighter that is a great sign..


I have 3 sets of scales.. 1 like the doctors have, 1 digital and 1 cheapo asda crap and I get on them all and all say the same lol.. FAT

If I remember I will measure waist but I think it will be the same.

As I told ya I drop down to 19, then go back up, then back down, back up, back down.... Like a fcking yoyo :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I have 3 sets of scales.. 1 like the doctors have, 1 digital and 1 cheapo asda crap and I get on them all and all say the same lol.. FAT
> 
> If I remember I will measure waist but I think it will be the same.
> 
> As I told ya I drop down to 19, then go back up, then back down, back up, back down.... Like a fcking yoyo :lol:


I have never heard anyone vary near a stone overnight without good reason,you are a challenge my friend,TrT will help this for sure,,,,,,


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I have never heard anyone vary near a stone overnight without good reason,you are a challenge my friend,TrT will help this for sure,,,,,,


When I got weighed last night I did have joggy bottoms on so I suppose not true last night.

Saw my mate today to be told he hadnt seen his source yet...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> When I got weighed last night I did have joggy bottoms & steel toe capped boots on and I was wearing my weight lifting belt so I suppose not true last night.
> 
> Saw my mate today to be told he hadnt seen his source yet...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


>


Can not count the weight lifting belt.... never worn it


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food today is...

Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C

Meal 2: 8oz chicken in wholemeal wrap, banana and 5g cod liver oil

Meal 3: 50g protein, 30g albran & half pint skimmed milk & 1g Vit C

Meal 4: 50g pasta 8oz chicken, 1g vit c

Training Today will be... Back, Then Treadmill and maybe bike.

Meal 5: 80g protein, banana

Meal 6: 8oz chicken, 5g cod liver oil & 1g Vit C


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Food today is...
> 
> Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C
> 
> ...


I come in here and end up starving ! lol

You joining us on the dark side m8 ?  Gonna get the old AAS going ?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I come in here and end up starving ! lol
> 
> You joining us on the dark side m8 ?  Gonna get the old AAS going ?


Possibly... Depends on source lol. My levels are on the low side but docs wasnt intrested, so maybe, just maybe.

Also got to get the mrs on side, so she can stick it in me (not a dirty way) as I dont like needles lol.

She said nothing wrong with me as I am a randy cnut :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I come in here and end up starving ! lol
> 
> You joining us on the dark side m8 ?  Gonna get the old AAS going ?


Possibly... Depends on source lol. My levels are on the low side but docs wasnt intrested, so maybe, just maybe.

Also got to get the mrs on side, so she can stick it in me (not a dirty way) as I dont like needles lol.

She said nothing wrong with me as I am a randy cnut :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Back done and went like this...

DB pullovers light because wasnt sure how back was going to be.

12 x 28

12 x 28

12 x 28

close grip pulldowns

12 x 70

10 x 90

One arm rows.

12 x 30

15 x 45

Started feeling better no twinges.

Wide grip cable rows.

14 x 70

13 x 100

BB deadlifts

150 x 10

200 x 6

20 min on treadmill.

Easy looking session.

Feeling really tired to the point my eyes are stinging.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> Back done and went like this...
> 
> DB pullovers light because wasnt sure how back was going to be.
> 
> ...


good lifts on a calorie deficit :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wahaaaaaaayeeeeeee......fab workout, well done...have a great day....food...yum.....hungry...no food until 10 and then its only an apple and 10 almonds...sod..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food today is...

Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C

Meal 2: 8oz chicken in wholemeal wrap, banana and 5g cod liver oil

Meal 3: 50g protein, 30g albran & half pint skimmed milk & 1g Vit C

Meal 4: 50g pasta 8oz chicken, 1g vit c

*Training Today will be... Day Off, cardio only.*

Meal 5: 80g protein, banana

Meal 6: 8oz chicken, 5g cod liver oil & 1g Vit C


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> *Training Today will be... Day Off, cardio only.*


so not really a day off then? you got cardio....that's not a day off Davey.....tsk tsk.....


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> so not really a day off then? you got cardio....that's not a day off Davey.....tsk tsk.....


Yes but.... but.. its a day away from weights


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Yes but.... but.. its a day away from weights


okay slim..you got that one...heeheee.....I just like typing the word cardio....lol...helps with my withdrawal symptoms...hahaha


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Yes but.... but.. its a day away from weights


okay slim..you got that one...heeheee.....I just like typing the word cardio....lol...helps with my withdrawal symptoms...hahaha


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> okay slim..you got that one...heeheee.....I just like typing the word cardio....lol...helps with my withdrawal symptoms...hahaha


I wont be doing any at weekend, so you can take the pish then


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Cardio ? What's that then ?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Cardio ? What's that then ?


Sex?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Sex?


Can I get that in the gym ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Honestly Davey!! stop being such a cheeky monkey...oh wait!

:laugh: :lol:

come on guys...my humour is getting better right? I mean...it is isn't it? that wuz witty ...it was...no, it was!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Can I get that in the gym ?


I can :whistling:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Honestly Davey!! stop being such a cheeky monkey...oh wait!
> 
> :laugh: :lol:
> 
> come on guys...my humour is getting better right? I mean...it is isn't it? that wuz witty ...it was...no, it was!!!! :laugh:


Ohhhh Yessss


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Honestly Davey!! stop being such a cheeky monkey...oh wait!
> 
> :laugh: :lol:
> 
> come on guys...my humour is getting better right? I mean...it is isn't it? that wuz witty ...it was...no, it was!!!! :laugh:


Nah Legs, it's me being a Davey not Davey being a cheeky monkey ! lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> I can :whistling:


Standing on one of them old fashioned waist shakin things DOESNT COUNT ! lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Standing on one of them old fashioned waist shakin things DOESNT COUNT ! lol


Sh1t you caught me out


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Sh1t you caught me out


Always wondered why them machines never seemed to need oiling ! ! !


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Always wondered why them machines never seemed to need oiling ! ! !


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite ya big beast, what u saying today? x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite ya big beast, what u saying today? x


Saying?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Saying?


sigh....fukin english :lol: never mind...i just read back. less hastle than educating you 

SOLID couple workouts there bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> sigh....fukin english :lol: never mind...i just read back. less hastle than educating you
> 
> SOLID couple workouts there bud :thumbup1:


Aye


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

What have I missed.... Sorry I haven't been in yoof!!

Still natty?

Food good?

Injury free?

And.... still natty? :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What have I missed.... Sorry I haven't been in yoof!!
> 
> Still natty?
> 
> ...


Yes

Yes

Yes... back session last night I was playing it careful then thought sod it was feeling no twinges 

And yes... my mate still aint got back to me on his source lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


A good sauce is balti imo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


All good then!!

Except a source..... I know a good company who does protein


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> A good sauce is balti imo


ha ha again fat fingers :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cardio done.

Just 45min on treadmill.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> ha ha again fat fingers :lol:


Funny just thinking about your new diet,

Cold fish/red meat and sprouts/beetroot/no carbs mainly.....ok?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Funny just thinking about your new diet,
> 
> Cold fish/red meat and sprouts/beetroot/no carbs mainly.....ok?


Fck off 

Was eating loads of fish before, really went off it lol

Beetroot is sh1t too lol...

I can eat chicken all day.... oh Thats what im doing now lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Fck off
> 
> Was eating loads of fish before, really went off it lol
> 
> ...


It's gettin worse the more abuse i get,thinking tuna and egg white shake now... :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I can handle that lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food today is...

Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C

Meal 2: 8oz chicken in wholemeal wrap, banana and 5g cod liver oil

Meal 3: 50g protein, 30g albran & half pint skimmed milk & 1g Vit C

Meal 4: 50g pasta 8oz chicken, 1g vit c

*Training Today will be... Delts & triceps, Then Treadmill and maybe bike.*

Meal 5: 80g protein, banana

Meal 6: 8oz chicken, 5g cod liver oil & 1g Vit C


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning dude! Just whizzing by and am pleased to see some food and training being written about for a change.... :whistling: Have a good one x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning dude! Just whizzing by and am pleased to see some food and training being written about for a change.... :whistling: Have a good one x


Ha ha ha... I post food and training everyday. I can not help it you like coming in and talking dirty to me :whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ah heck! You are too quick for me with your speedy come backs.......(another thing your wife mentioned....... :lol: ) OK OK OK - I shall stop now before it gets too mucky!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Ah heck! You are too quick for me with your speedy come backs.......(another thing your wife mentioned....... :lol: ) OK OK OK - I shall stop now before it gets too mucky!


I dont mind mucky :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> I dont mind mucky :lol:


This mucky enough for ya? :laugh: :laugh: stuffs fingers over mouth with laughter at my own wittiness..... :rolleye:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

yup! I sure am a funster alroight!....


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> This mucky enough for ya? :laugh: :laugh: stuffs fingers over mouth with laughter at my own wittiness..... :rolleye:
> 
> View attachment 114655


Classic Flubs, I was actually just waiting for someone to do something like that... You are getting quick :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Classic [Redacted], I was actually just waiting for someone to do something like that... You are getting quick :thumbup1:


hee hee...I know my humour is total pants but hey..at least I'm consistently pants right?...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> hee hee...I know my humour is total pants but hey..at least I'm consistently pants right?...


Your humour is good, and most so good to have around :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

Far too much muck in here !!! Tut @Flubs , lowering the tone with that pic !!! :whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Far too much muck in here !!! Tut @[Redacted] , lowering the tone with that pic !!! :whistling:


I know, I'm a right potty mouth! one day I'm gonna say bugger out loud and that'll be that! hahahahah....

actually I say the "F" word quite a lot when I'm cross...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I know, I'm a right potty mouth! one day I'm gonna say bugger out loud and that'll be that! hahahahah....
> 
> actually I say the "F" word quite a lot when I'm cross...


What, Fiddle ? :lol:

I can't imagine a pretty gal like you swearing at all ! (Yes I had noticed the new AVI ) :drool:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

@Flubs & @Cheeky Monkey get a room :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> @[Redacted] & @Cheeky Monkey get a room :thumb:


 :huh: I'm just chatting....right then...I'm orrff...work to do...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> @Flubs & @Cheeky Monkey get a room :thumb:


lol she'd probably book me into a padded room with no windows given half the chance !


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol she'd probably book me into a padded room with no windows given half the chance !


I think you two need a date :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

WAS ERE,,,,


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 114668
> WAS ERE,,,,


But not in your pm


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Training done, and a little like this...

Seated DB shoulder press

14 x 15

12 x 28

10 x 36

Side Lateral Raises

12 x 15

10 x 22

Low-Pulley Delt Raise.. all nice and slow.

12 x 10

12 x 15

Reverse Dumbbell Flyes

14 x 28

8 x 30

Triceps Pushdown

16 x 20

12 x 30

12 x 40

Cable skull crushers

12 x 30

10 x 40

Seated Triceps Press

18 x 28

Done.

No cardio... Brother was to busy chatting after, and by the time he left I had cooled down and couldnt be 4rsed.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks good mate, strong sod!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looks good mate, strong sod!


I didnt think that was that strong... But we all want more I suppose.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I didnt think that was that strong... But we all want more I suppose.


I'm weak as píss on pressing with shoulders mate, so 10x36kg is good to me and most people tbh!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Walking dogs for cardio lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food today is...

Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C

Meal 2: 8oz chicken in wholemeal wrap, banana and 5g cod liver oil

Meal 3: 50g protein, 30g albran & half pint skimmed milk & 1g Vit C

Meal 4: 50g pasta 8oz chicken, 1g vit c

*Training Today will be... Legs, Then Treadmill and maybe bike.*

Meal 5: 80g protein, banana

Meal 6: 8oz chicken, 5g cod liver oil & 1g Vit C


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

These week I have been feeling more tired and been getting plenty of sleep, but I have had a good feeling in myself all week as well.

I do think it is down to the quality of sleep I am getting. Been in bed most nights by 9pm :lol:

Training has changed this week also. Doing a lot less sets, but also a lot less rest between sets and that has made me feel fooked aftr the session.

I think this has reflected on my cardio. It has dropped slowly.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarnin daveyyyy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

bike after a leg sesh?! fooook that :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin daveyyyy





JANIKvonD said:


> bike after a leg sesh?! fooook that :lol:


Morning sir..

Only go on bike if legs feel like they going to explode on the treadmill.. Sometimes get shin splints too lol.

Bike is for am cardio really but I have not been able to get up early enough before work.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

But if you are in bed at 21.00hrs -there's no excuse for not being able to get up early enough.... :nono:

Actually, I am not really telling you off, cos I do a darn sight less than you do gym wise.....so just ignore me and i will go away soon...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> But if you are in bed at 21.00hrs -there's no excuse for not being able to get up early enough.... :nono:
> 
> Actually, I am not really telling you off, cos I do a darn sight less than you do gym wise.....so just ignore me and i will go away soon...


Thats what I been saying to the mrs,, but I just cant get up early enough lol...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Morning dave! Keep it up! Have a fab weekend x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Afternoon Davey666...have a great weekend..x


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hiya Davey - Hope you are having a fab weekend mister. Managing to stay away from the evil vodka?? You needn't worry, I had your share yesterday, only to keep warm you understand, its what friends do....... :whistling:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Morning dave! Keep it up! Have a fab weekend x


Thanks Queenie... I spent my time with the kids 

I do hope you had a good one x



Flubs said:


> Afternoon Davey666...have a great weekend..x


Thanks Flubs, I do hope you did as well x



bluejoanna said:


> Hiya Davey - Hope you are having a fab weekend mister. Managing to stay away from the evil vodka?? You needn't worry, I had your share yesterday, only to keep warm you understand, its what friends do....... :whistling:


Ohh BJ Ohhh BJ  I did fall a little last night and have a couple of vodkas lol but not the full bottle :tongue:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food & training today is...

Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C

Meal 2: 8oz chicken in wholemeal wrap, banana and 5g cod liver oil

Meal 3: 50g protein, 30g albran & half pint skimmed milk & 1g Vit C

Meal 4: tin of tuna i a pitta 1g vit c.... going to stop eating pasta as it is causing me bloat and then farting like fook lol

*Training Today will be... Chest & Bi's, Then Treadmill and maybe bike.*

Meal 5: 80g protein, banana

Meal 6: 8oz chicken, 5g cod liver oil & 1g Vit C


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good day mate, smash the session !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Food & training today is...
> 
> Meal 1: 50g oats, 50g protein & half pint skimmed milk, 1g vit C
> 
> ...


Tell me you have recomped and /or lost weight please mate!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Tell me you have recomped and /or lost weight please mate!


He best of done lol!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Have a good day mate, smash the session !


Will try my best :wink:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Tell me you have recomped and /or lost weight please mate!


Errmm, as far as I know I am still up and down. Will get weighed in morning and let you know about weight but as far as I am aware still in the 19's.

I will take some pics tonight see if I see any differnece but I dont feel as though I have.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> He best of done lol!


 :blush:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been fooking starving today though. Just had my tuna and still starving


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> I have been fooking starving today though. Just had my tuna and still starving


Im the same, since I started on this EQ, I cannot stop eating ! Lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Im the same, since I started on this EQ, I cannot stop eating ! Lol


I will have to starve lol... Go home and train starving :no:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I have been fooking starving today though. Just had my tuna and still starving


Water mate, keep drinking it.

Curbs hunger very well


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Water mate, keep drinking it.
> 
> Curbs hunger very well


Can not stand water lol. I have to stick a small bit of cordial in it, its just like water still but just to take the taste away.

I do need to drink more, I only do 750ml twice a day and sometimes 3.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I am currently drinking a can of diet fizzy pop to try and keep the hunger at bay....not sure it is working tho....x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I am currently drinking a can of diet fizzy pop to try and keep the hunger at bay....not sure it is working tho....x


I hate fizzy stuff 

Not good for you either :tongue:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I hate fizzy stuff
> 
> *Not good for you either* :tongue:


Got to be better for you than cakes which is all I can think of right now!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Can not stand water lol. I have to stick a small bit of cordial in it, its just like water still but just to take the taste away.
> 
> I do need to drink more, I only do 750ml twice a day and sometimes 3.


Cordial is fine (bloody poof!)

Up the intake mate, double it.

I'll drink 2l whilst training lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Cordial is fine (bloody poof!)
> 
> Up the intake mate, double it.
> 
> I'll drink 2l whilst training lol


lol...

I keep saying the same over and over in my head I need to consume more fluids. Just dont do it though.

Will try extra hard. BJ will like that <--


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I hate fizzy stuff
> 
> Not good for you either :tongue:


Pmsl your fussy :lol:

Coke Zero is a fill ya boots fizzy drink lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl your fussy :lol:
> 
> Coke Zero is a fill ya boots fizzy drink lol


I did say I am a fussy c unt


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I did say I am a fussy c unt


Next you'll tell me you don't like steak........

Best not :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Next you'll tell me you don't like steak........
> 
> Best not :lol:


Mate, I will be honest.... I dont but can eat it if I needed to :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Mate, I will be honest.... I dont but can eat it if I needed to :lol:


FFS....



Bye :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> FFS....
> 
> View attachment 115136
> 
> ...


Get back ya cnut


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Mate, I will be honest.... I dont but can eat it if I needed to :lol:


It is turning gay in here now


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Errmm, as far as I know I am still up and down. Will get weighed in morning and let you know about weight but as far as I am aware still in the 19's.
> 
> I will take some pics tonight see if I see any differnece but I dont feel as though I have.


Wtf?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl your fussy :lol:
> 
> Coke Zero is a fill ya boots fizzy drink lol


It gives you an insulin spike,then you get very hungry as it tricks the body into thinking food is coming,not ideal,water is better or green tea


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It is turning gay in here now
> View attachment 115137


Its always been gay in here for some :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> It gives you an insulin spike,then you get very hungry as it tricks the body into thinking food is coming,not ideal,water is better or green tea


Zero doesn't, I believe it's yet to be proven either way on these types of drinks.

Full fat coke, yes.

But water and green tea is all good too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Zero doesn't, I believe it's yet to be proven either way on these types of drinks.
> 
> Full fat coke, yes.
> 
> But water and green tea is all good too


Makes me hungry!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Makes me hungry!


I would get bloat from fizzy drinks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Makes me hungry!


Beats horny :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Weights done but no cardio, felt to light headed was that hungry..

Decline bb bench

15 x 60

10 x 80

10 x 100

10 x 110

Incline db press

12 x 28

10 x 40

7 x 40

incline flyers

10 x 28

8 x 28

DB curls seated very slow.

12 x 15

10 x 28

8 x 28, 3 x 25

Cable curls laying down. with drop sets non stop.

12 x 35, 13 x 30, 8 x 20, 7 x 10

arms dead..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Wtf?


Just had 80g whey and a banana, then jumped on scales weight is 19.7


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Wtf?


Just had 80g whey and a banana, then jumped on scales weight is 19.7


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Beats horny :lol:


Not after the weekend i just had...lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Just had 80g whey and a banana, then jumped on scales weight is 19.7


But have you recomped then?

If not something is very wrong with your endocrine system imo,you have two choices up your carbs /cycle them or drop carbs and go for fats....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Not after the weekend i just had...lol


I've seen you old dog lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

biglbs said:


> But have you recomped then?
> 
> If not something is very wrong with your endocrine system imo,you have two choices up your carbs /cycle them or drop carbs and go for fats....


If you ask me , you wanna do the 2nd option, up your good fats and drop carbs , it will help with your HDL levels too.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> If you ask me , you wanna do the 2nd option, up your good fats and drop carbs , it will help with your HDL levels too.


I agree ,but will Dave be able to leave all carbs alone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I agree ,but will Dave be able to leave all carbs alone?


He will if we gang up on him !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> He will if we gang up on him !!!


I think we should have a poll..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I think we should have a poll..


Sure they are cheap enough, they work for minimum wage, we can get him to follow Dave around and stop him eating carbs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Sure they are cheap enough, they work for minimum wage, we can get him to follow Dave around and stop him eating carbs.


Pmsl


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Heyup there Davey666...I think you should consider "rice cakes"

just leaving that there....discuss....snigger snigger....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good one mate, weigh in AM and PM


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> But have you recomped then?
> 
> If not something is very wrong with your endocrine system imo,you have two choices up your carbs /cycle them or drop carbs and go for fats....


Not noticed anything.



Cheeky Monkey said:


> If you ask me , you wanna do the 2nd option, up your good fats and drop carbs , it will help with your HDL levels too.


It has come down over the last 2 years a little but need to do more. So will get the mrs to pick me some of that stuff up on Thursday.



biglbs said:


> I agree ,but will Dave be able to leave all carbs alone?


I can manage without carbs done it before.

I am thinking of a few things in my head.

Eat less than I am already, maybe drop down to 3 or 4 meals per day on lowish carbs.

Go Keto way again but that did drop weight then soon as I touched a few carbs weight went back up.

Stop doing weights, and go down cardio only route only.

Carry on with weights and cardio but instead of having weekends off, do cardio only.

I will have a think and see which route I will take.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one mate, weigh in AM and PM


I got weighed this morning and was the same lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Not noticed anything.
> 
> It has come down over the last 2 years a little but need to do more. So will get the mrs to pick me some of that stuff up on Thursday.
> 
> ...


You should keep weights up,very good for fat loss,i recon keto,you must be mega carb sensitive


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u got any current pics davey? whats ur current cals for the day? current bf%?

id say ur strength is pretty much the same as mine atm....& depending on ur bf...id say ur lbm is prob very similar to me as well mate. ill throw u the diet i used for my last cut (2500'ish cals a day) which was VERY successfull. was med fats/med carbs high prot.

u on cycle atm?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

& ill neg u if u drop the weights


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> u got any current pics davey? whats ur current cals for the day? current bf%?
> 
> id say ur strength is pretty much the same as mine atm....& depending on ur bf...id say ur lbm is prob very similar to me as well mate. ill throw u the diet i used for my last cut (2500'ish cals a day) which was VERY successfull. was med fats/med carbs high prot.
> 
> u on cycle atm?


It will not work mate ,he is on that balance with less cals now,also he is natty!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It will not work mate ,he is on that balance with less cals now,*also he is natty![/*QUOTE]
> 
> pffffffft


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You should keep weights up,very good for fat loss,i recon keto,you must be mega carb sensitive


You could be right. Maybe I am carb sensitive. It would explain why fat aint going down.

I do beat myself up about it all. I keep saying to the mrs I need to do more but she says how can you do more when I train hard and eating good. I know people think I must eat **** loads and I am lying about what I eat, only myself knows the truth and the mrs. The only time I do fall off the rails is a weekend and that aint nowhere near as bad as most I see on here.

It is fooking my head up a bit now. I will change my diet to chicken salads going forward I think. Going to look around for other food info as well.

I was saying in an earlier post I was feeling bloated on pasta.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> & ill neg u if u drop the weights





JANIKvonD said:


> Ha ha.. I dont think I could stop doing the weights mate, its just me been p1ssed off spouting.
> 
> Ya natty all the way :innocent:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> You could be right. Maybe I am carb sensitive. It would explain why fat aint going down.
> 
> I do beat myself up about it all. I keep saying to the mrs I need to do more but she says how can you do more when I train hard and eating good. I know people think I must eat **** loads and I am lying about what I eat, only myself knows the truth and the mrs. *The only time I do fall off the rails is a weekend and that aint nowhere near as bad as most I see on here*.
> 
> ...


most on here componsate for poor diet with a substance mate (terrible i know). have your usual binge this w.e....& write EVERYTHING down..food, juice..EVERYTHING. iv been here mate & its so easy to undo a weeks worth of dieting with a binge at the w.e. say ur eating 4000cals sat & sun (thats a pizza & a bottle of coke) thats pushing ur daily cals for the week up an extra 650ish cals a day!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Food up to now has been... 1 banana at 6am and 1 banana a 9am..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Food up to now has been... 1 banana at 6am and 1 banana a 9am..


lol get tae fuk wi that....

my fave meal when cutting is half a whole chicken & half tub of coleslaw...had this twice a day...lovely


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Dave don't get too despondent on weight mate - We are all in it for the long haul eh and who said it was going to be easy? I am sure if you compared pics (don't post em if you don't want to), I am sure there would be a difference.

Now trough something other than banana's for fecks sake - that sounds awful!!

x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hey Dave don't get too despondent on weight mate - We are all in it for the long haul eh and who said it was going to be easy? I am sure if you compared pics (don't post em if you don't want to), I am sure there would be a difference.
> 
> Now trough something other than banana's for fecks sake - that sounds awful!!
> 
> x


I have been doing this on and off for years, so not really new. Diet yes, never really took much notice.

I have taken pics for myself so I can look if any changes throughout.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I think the carb sensitive mention may well be the case, high fats high protein may well be the key!

When I was skinny fat, I lived on tuna and boiled eggs and green tea,plus cardio ...... Just ended up skinny pmsl

But it bloody worked.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I think the carb sensitive mention may well be the case, high fats high protein may well be the key!
> 
> When I was skinny fat, I lived on tuna and boiled eggs and green tea,plus cardio ...... Just ended up skinny pmsl
> 
> But it bloody worked.


I think it is a good call.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> You could be right. Maybe I am carb sensitive. It would explain why fat aint going down.
> 
> I do beat myself up about it all. I keep saying to the mrs I need to do more but she says how can you do more when I train hard and eating good. I know people think I must eat **** loads and I am lying about what I eat, only myself knows the truth and the mrs. The only time I do fall off the rails is a weekend and that aint nowhere near as bad as most I see on here.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you are sensitive to carbs mate,or may have an intollerance to something like wheat!?!?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> & ill neg u if u drop the weights


if he negs you I'll go and bash him up for ya....cough...worked out that i can reach his knees for a full on headbutt? 

but...but...don't drop the weights...x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

By the way Davey666...I truly feel your pain....since I started my new eating regime which does entail more carbs, i have put on weight and I feel like the size of a horse...this doesn't make me feel good at all and the call of the cardio is strong within me i can assure you, and like you I train like stink and my cheat meals are nothing compared to what some other people do...I think the carbs are my downfall too and would love to just wipe em out if I could....it's a sod to know what to do isn't it?...but you, like me have just try different things until we hit on the one that works for us right? no other way to do it really...but yes, I am so with you at this moment on the weight front I really am....

hug? (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((0))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))).....x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Flubs said:


> if he negs you I'll go and bash him up for ya....cough...worked out that i can reach his knees for a full on headbutt?
> 
> but...but...don't drop the weights...x


cmon flubs...youll be double the height of my knees!....where does that put ur head now?....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't lose focus m8 ! Now is the time to knuckle down and find out what's stopping you. Many possibilities as to why you hold weight so well.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Don't lose focus m8 ! Now is the time to knuckle down and find out what's stopping you. Many possibilities as to why you hold weight so well.


Dont worry buddy, It will in the long run make me more commited to finding a way that will work.

I will just take it out on the weights later.

The route I will be going is cutting out carbs.

Just gunna look around for good fats to add, that I dont mind eating lol. Like you said it will help with the cholestrol hopefully too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Dont worry buddy, It will in the long run make me more commited to finding a way that will work.
> 
> I will just take it out on the weights later.
> 
> ...


Well that's what i'm doing, uppin the fats in the form of almonds atm.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well that's what i'm doing, uppin the fats in the form of almonds atm.


Not a great fan of almonds... Unless they are the smokehouse ones lol..

I do love cashews, im sure they are ok.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just sent pics to @roblet just to show how fat I am lol..

Hopefully he will be able to explain from an outside point and be honest without putting pics on here lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Just sent pics to @roblet just to show how fat I am lol..
> 
> Hopefully he will be able to explain from an outside point and be honest without putting pics on here lol


Of course I won't pop them up ya lemon :lol:

Send them Tom too.

I think you have a mindset of - once a fatty, always a fatty.

But it's not that case, at all!

Back shot shows some awesome traps and a nice set of wings. Guns have potential to be bloody massive!

Front shot, yeah you have some chub. But in 19st territory it's bound to be there.

Persistence will get you where you want to be mate, get this diet nailed and the rest will follow.

You put the time in the gym, that is obvious given the session write ups we see.

But it's the 23 other hours in the day that needs addressing.

@biglbs is right behind you with the diet mate, and we are all here to help you through it.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Back...

cable close grip pull downs

16 x 50

12 x 70

10 x 80

8 x 90

Wide grip pull downs

12 x 60

12 x 70

10 x 80

Reverse grip pull downs

10 x 50

10 x 60

8 x 70

Wide grip rows

12 x 70

12 x 90

10 x 120

Deadlifts

10 x 100

10 x 130

10 x 160

10 x 180

Done. Again no cardio sister had come around and jumped on treadmill... not happy but Ii was not in the mood anyways. Getting ready for new plan of action for next week


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have noticed back has changed over the weeks from pics.

Front I have not seen no change, the pic I sent you rob was a month old lol but didnt really matter as no change.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Of course I won't pop them up ya lemon :lol:
> 
> Send them Tom too.
> 
> ...


I ment you could explain without me having to put pics on here lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Dont worry buddy, It will in the long run make me more commited to finding a way that will work.
> 
> I will just take it out on the weights later.
> 
> ...


Mct oil is your friend mate,google it...

I am still 28 stone remember,it is not about weight,as a natty you will take longer!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Just found this! Prepare for it to smell of pi55


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I ment you could explain without me having to put pics on here lol


Lol, I thought I explained well 

But I do think you a beast in disguise!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just found this! Prepare for it to smell of pi55


Better than smell of ****..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I thought I explained well
> 
> But I do think you a beast in disguise!!


Lol ya when i get the fat suit off


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Still a top bloke davey666..... Fat suit or no fat suit....nerrrrr....


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just found this! Prepare for it to smell of pi55


Sh1t I just been Tango'd


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning buddy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Sh1t I just been Tango'd


Think yourself lucky too! Lol

Have a good day mate, training today?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Davey...have a good day...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what u getting upto today davey?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Morning buddy


Morning Sir


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Think yourself lucky too! Lol
> 
> Have a good day mate, training today?


Supposed to be a day off but I think I will be doing some core work and cardio..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Davey...have a good day...


Thanks Flubs..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what u getting upto today davey?


Sat at my desk picking my nose....I'm fooking bored lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Sat at my desk picking my nose....I'm fooking bored lol


I'm sat in my car eating turkey mince and various beans pmsl

Morning Yoof!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Wotcha Dave! Sounds like you got some proper positive feedback from @R0BLET - that surely has to make you feel better eh buddy? Have yourself a cracking day, and stop picking your nose - its rank! x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'm sat in my car eating turkey mince and various beans pmsl
> 
> Morning Yoof!!


I thought when first started reading you'd put ur sat in ur car picking your nose and eating it


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Wotcha Dave! Sounds like you got some proper positive feedback from @R0BLET - that surely has to make you feel better eh buddy? Have yourself a cracking day, and stop picking your nose - its rank! x


Ya a couple of sex txt's to Rob sorted me out :lol: are you jealous you've not had any sex txt's yet :whistling:

Picking ya nose is good for you, it clears the airways lol.. mine get blocked to fook and hate it if I can not breathe clearly through it. I tell you what though BJ they was like a fooking sprouts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I thought when first started reading you'd put ur sat in ur car picking your nose and eating it


Pmsl.

Sometimes :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mct oil is your friend mate,google it...
> 
> I am still 28 stone remember,it is not about weight,as a natty you will take longer!


Which one do you recomend?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Ya a couple of sex txt's to Rob sorted me out :lol: are you jealous you've not had any sex txt's yet :whistling:
> 
> Picking ya nose is good for you, it clears the airways lol.. mine get blocked to fook and hate it if I can not breathe clearly through it. I tell you what though BJ they was like a fooking sprouts


Try eating it monkeys do and they are strong:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Which one do you recomend?


No matter realy,but me being old school buy oil from fleabay


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ugh - sometimes you fellas are best left to your own devices... :wacko:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Ugh - sometimes you fellas are best left to your own devices... :wacko:


They also pick each others noses and eat it ya know...me bad..


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No matter realy,but me being old school buy oil from fleabay


Can you buy it in tablet form? or just fluid


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Can you buy it in tablet form? or just fluid


No idea mate,powder or liquid far as i know @roblet may know..


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

biglbs said:


> They also pick each others noses and eat it ya know...me bad..


No but you making me think about changing my name on here again ! LOL


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> No but you making me think about changing my name on here again ! LOL


I thought you would go Ape-sh1t!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

Where you at you big fruit bat ?

Did that Niacin at 50mg (Half tab) just now, no skin flushes, so smaller dosing works


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Where you at you big fruit bat ?
> 
> Did that Niacin at 50mg (Half tab) just now, no skin flushes, so smaller dosing works


Taking time out, enjoying easter with the family 

Ahh so splitting the niacin has reduced the reaction :thumbup1:

Been bad few days eating sh1t and drinking plenty of vodka (after kids have gone to bed) getting my mind set what to do food wise for next week.. I am thinking of low carbs but now I am getting a few goodies not sure to go back to Toms food plan lol.

1 strange thing I have not put any weight on yet eating crap and drinking... very strange.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey dave  enjoy your easter weekend.... even im having a choccy egg tomorrow lol... oh and a roast! Im so excited lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Taking time out, enjoying easter with the family
> 
> Ahh so splitting the niacin has reduced the reaction :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


From what you said it is not working for you,i recon keto would be a better bet for you,or carb cycling over 3 days...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Keto keto keto!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> No idea mate,powder or liquid far as i know @roblet may know..


Only just seen this, MCT powder is on theproteinworks.com site.

I have half a bag if you want mate, I'll post it you.

I can't stomach it lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Liquid is ok. Got mine from eBay (power body)

Does take some getting used to but no digestive problems really.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Only just seen this, MCT powder is on theproteinworks.com site.
> 
> I have half a bag if you want mate, I'll post it you.
> 
> I can't stomach it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows davey?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Alrighty all.... Hope you all had a good easter 

Not been eating good or training... Will be trying to get back to it this week, motivation is low so just need to pick myself up 

Good thing is I have not put any weight on which is a suprise.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Alrighty all.... Hope you all had a good easter
> 
> Not been eating good or training... Will be trying to get back to it this week, motivation is low so just need to pick myself up
> 
> Good thing is I have not put any weight on which is a suprise.


get ur finger oot ya pr**k x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> get ur finger oot ya pr**k x


I will try lol... Just feeling tired all the time :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> I will try lol... Just feeling tired all the time :confused1:


u on any stims or fat burners etc?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I will try lol... Just feeling tired all the time :confused1:


Sugar free energy drinks


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u on any stims or fat burners etc?


Nope cant take them :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Sugar free energy drinks


Cant drink them, I get bloat lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Only just seen this, MCT powder is on theproteinworks.com site.
> 
> I have half a bag if you want mate, I'll post it you.
> 
> I can't stomach it lol


Not sure if the mrs has ordered some off ebay yet but will still take it lol.... Anything for free 

I will txt ya soon I got something you might want that I dont need


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Not sure if the mrs has ordered some off ebay yet but will still take it lol.... Anything for free
> 
> I will txt ya soon I got something you might want that I dont need


Cool, drop me a text either way mate


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Davey - Get back on it man (says the gal who has had an extremely fat weekend!). You will feel better as soon as you work out - its self motivating and you know it makes sense :thumb: x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u training today mate?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u training today mate?


If I can be ar$ed when I get home..

Not sure what to do either, might just have a bit of a mix, maybe full body, I will see lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> If I can be ar$ed when I get home..
> 
> Not sure what to do either, might just have a bit of a mix, maybe full body, I will see lol.


Do it, do it, do it!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do it, do it, do it!!


X2


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> If I can be ar$ed when I get home..
> 
> Not sure what to do either, might just have a bit of a mix, maybe full body, I will see lol.


just get it done & out the road mate, can play with yourself the rest of the night


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> just get it done & out the road mate, can play with yourself the rest of the night


fpmsl


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Soooooooooooo....Did you actually pull your finger out and get cracking????? (No euphemisms intended... :whistling: ). x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Soooooooooooo....Did you actually pull your finger out and get cracking????? (No euphemisms intended... :whistling: ). x


Errm I did try lol. Did 100 reps with 60kg BB bench and that was it. Was too tired.

Slept well lat night and still tired now.

But will hammer weights next week with cardio just watch this space


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You could try 50g rice with every meal upto 4 times per day ,see if it helps mate?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You could try 50g rice with every meal upto 4 times per day ,see if it helps mate?


I been eating plenty of bread lol... chicken buttys ftw :whistling:

I still not put weight on or off which I knew wouldnt come off the way I have been eating but the suprise is still not putting any on.

Just been on bike for 30 minutes, that woke me up a little, now feeling tired again lol. Today I just been feeling really strange and not giving a fook about anything at work. Others have been asking if I am alright as i seemed snappy.

Looking towards next week now, gunna go back to pasta, rice and chicken and maybe other things. Will be taking sust to see if it helps.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Errm I did try lol. Did 100 reps with 60kg BB bench and that was it. Was too tired.
> 
> Slept well lat night and still tired now.
> 
> *But will hammer weights next week with cardio just watch this space *


you better had now that you said it buster!...haha....we're all watching......tick tock...tick tock....hehe...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> you better had now that you said it buster!...haha....we're all watching......tick tock...tick tock....hehe...


 

Ok I know I said next week but I changed my mind :lol:

30 minute fasted cardio this morning.

Meal 1 50g oats 50g protein, 300ml milk.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good start to the day!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Meal 2 was 300g chicken breast with 30g pasta.

Meal 3 will be the same.

Meal 4 I will think about it


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mate of mine brought me my sust today, so will think about when to start that. Hopefully not fake


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

All sounding good!!

And soon we can call you a dirty roiding cùnt :beer:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> All sounding good!!
> 
> And soon we can call you a dirty roiding cùnt :beer:


You cant if its fake 

Just been reading about and what i have there is lots of fakes lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> You cant if its fake
> 
> Just been reading about and what i have there is lots of fakes lol.


What you got Davy?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> What you got Davy?


Organon


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Well I shan't call you a dirty roiding anything, cos, well, you are bigger than me and a slap would hurt! Hope that you are feeling in zone in all aspects of your life v soon, and have yourself a great weekend too. Enjoy the pasta x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Well I shan't call you a dirty roiding anything, cos, well, you are bigger than me and a slap would hurt! Hope that you are feeling in zone in all aspects of your life v soon, and have yourself a great weekend too. Enjoy the pasta x


Im a good boy really. Its just the rest of the dirty roiding cnuts making me do it :lol:

You have a good w/e too xx


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Organon




Sure it will be fine mate :lol:

Have you had it checked? As with any pharma there's a chance it's fake but plenty of real stuff around too. Also fake doesn't mean no gear in it, just means not genuine.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 116501
> 
> 
> Sure it will be fine mate :lol:
> ...


I will put a pic up later when im home


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Mate of mine brought me my sust today, so will think about when to start that. Hopefully not fake


what?! when did this come about?!.... good led


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what?! when did this come about?!.... good led


Its been on the cards for a while but nothing like you lot are doing mine is going to be very small amount.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

*"Once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny"*.

:thumb:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 116514
> *"Once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny"*.
> 
> :thumb:


Haha, we will see. I wont be doing it, the mrs is pinning me :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Its been on the cards for a while but nothing like you lot are doing mine is going to be very small amount.


W2GO buddy ,you only need a bit,expect to weigh more at first,by 7lbs or so,then it will start to drop


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I will put a pic up later when im home


Is it 1 amp per box?

Clear or brown?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> W2GO buddy ,you only need a bit,expect to weigh more at first,by 7lbs or so,then it will start to drop


I will only do 1ml every 2 weeks and see how that goes, then if need be I will ajust it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I will only do 1ml every 2 weeks and see how that goes, then if need be I will ajust it.


That is above trt(3 weekly)and will be about right imo


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> That is above trt(3 weekly)and will be about right imo


I go 3 weeks, then if feeling good after so long might up it to every week or go on a blast. We will see.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> I will only do 1ml every 2 weeks and see how that goes, then if need be I will ajust it.


its the mg per ml that matters.

if your doing sus250 I would suggest 1ml every week. Most here will consider that far to little but I promise you that will be enough for you to feel and see a difference. My first ever cycle was 250mg sus per week for 8 weeks and I LOVED it. What are you doing for PCT?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> its the mg per ml that matters.
> 
> if your doing sus250 I would suggest 1ml every week. Most here will consider that far to little but I promise you that will be enough for you to feel and see a difference. My first ever cycle was 250mg sus per week for 8 weeks and I LOVED it. What are you doing for PCT?


The idea was to boost my test up, as it was only 13 out of 10-50 range, but will see if I like it wether I up the dose.

As for PCT I am not sure yet, will look in to that if and when needed. I do have some nolva and will get some clomid, assuming that would be enough?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

Ahhhhhh welcome to the dark side of the moon , pull up a muffin, sit yourself down, you'll like it here


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

What pins you recommend, I do have some blues which I think I will use but suggestions would be good if you think blues are sh1t


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> The idea was to boost my test up, as it was only 13 out of 10-50 range, but will see if I like it wether I up the dose.
> 
> As for PCT I am not sure yet, will look in to that if and when needed. I do have some nolva and will get some clomid, assuming that would be enough?


If ran for 8 weeks like I suggested then from week 13 take Day 1 Clomid 200mg Nova 40 mg, Next 10 days Clomid 50mg Nova 20 mg, Next 10 days Nova 20 mg


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> You cant if its fake
> 
> Just been reading about and what i have there is lots of fakes lol.


Lol, I'm sure it'll be fine.

Bang a pic up when you get chance.

TRT doses will be fine for now I reckon, then a blast in the future :beer:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'm sure it'll be fine.
> 
> Bang a pic up when you get chance.
> 
> TRT doses will be fine for now I reckon, then a blast in the future :beer:


BN 630687XV

EXP 8/2013

Also the spelling for propionate is with the l


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> BN 630687XV
> 
> EXP 8/2013
> 
> ...


Looks GTG mate, have you the box it came in?

Tbh like GB said even if it wasn't legit it would 99% most likely be sust250 anyway.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> What pins you recommend, I do have some blues which I think I will use but suggestions would be good if you think blues are sh1t


I use blues to pin and greens to draw mate. Never been an issue with them for me.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looks GTG mate, have you the box it came in?
> 
> Tbh like GB said even if it wasn't legit it would 99% most likely be sust250 anyway.


Ya I got the box too, on the box it is spelt with the i and not the l.

Been reading around and it is fake with the mispelling.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> I use blues to pin and greens to draw mate. Never been an issue with them for me.


I have read around but dont understand why you can not draw and pin with blue?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Ya I got the box too, on the box it is spelt with the i and not the l.
> 
> Been reading around and it is fake with the mispelling.


Hmmm, have a word with your source to see how others have rated it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I have read around but dont understand why you can not draw and pin with blue?


You can, just change the pin each time 

@Milky pins with greens the mad bàstard!

I used to draw with greens, pin with blues or oranges.

Pecs with oranges is by far the easiest jab ever. Isn't it @Gingeben ?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, have a word with your source to see how others have rated it.


It was from the gym owner. He sells a lot but its still fake lol, so now I got my doubts


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You can, just change the pin each time
> 
> @Milky pins with greens the mad bàstard!
> 
> ...


So I can just draw and pin with blues


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I use greens too,i love the pain,feels like a manly jab not a girly one!!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I use greens too,i love the pain,feels like a manly jab not a girly one!!!


Not sure what to do now lol...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> You can, just change the pin each time
> 
> @Milky pins with greens the mad bàstard!
> 
> ...


Coz l am lazy and cant be ar*ed changing pins, delts with greens was interesting tho l must admit :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> So I can just draw and pin with blues


Yes mate, draw and pin with what you have 

If its blues, it's blues.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Coz l am lazy and cant be ar*ed changing pins, delts with greens was interesting tho l must admit :lol:


Delts with greens is just wrong :ban:

Get some blues and oranges ya tight àrse


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, draw and pin with what you have
> 
> If its blues, it's blues.


Well its in :wacko:

I feel a little light headed, dont like needles and the mrs was p1ssing herself at me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Coz l am lazy and cant be ar*ed changing pins, delts with greens was interesting tho l must admit :lol:


 mg:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

I got some 1.5" blacks here (22g) if you want to make sure the pin gets in next time LOL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Well its in :wacko:
> 
> I feel a little light headed, dont like needles and the mrs was p1ssing herself at me


Gay 

Good lad......... Dirty roiding cúnt!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Junkie


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

What do the different colours mean please? different strengths? I mean...you ain't gonna end up looking like Synthol man are ye?..plms...hahahaha...that would make laff my head off....bleurrrghhh....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Flubs said:


> What do the different colours mean please? different strengths? I mean...you ain't gonna end up looking like Synthol man are ye?..plms...hahahaha...that would make laff my head off....bleurrrghhh....


Different gauge of needle, as in how wide it is. Typically the narrower the less it hurts but with some steroids the oil is thick so you draw it up with a wider needle then jab it with a thinner one. Or if you're a nutter you just use a harpoon for both lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

10 minutes on bike for a warm up.

Chest and bi's

Not very high weights, kept it lowish and high reps, I actually enjoyed the nice slow reps.

Finished off with 1hr on treadmill.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Last nights food was.

meal 4 300g chicken breast with a bit of mayo.

meal 5 50g protein with water.

This morning...

Fasted cardio on bike doing HIIT.

Meal 1 50g protein, 50g oats and 300ml milk.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Last nights food was.
> 
> meal 4 300g chicken breast with a bit of mayo.
> 
> ...


Good lad!

And zero pip


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!
> 
> And zero pip


Yup 

Felt a little sh1tty last night though. I think that was due to it playing on my mind lol, also had an horrible taste in my mouth, but again I do think it was my mind playing tricks :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fruit pips?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Yup
> 
> Felt a little sh1tty last night though. I think that was due to it playing on my mind lol, also had an horrible taste in my mouth, but again I do think it was my mind playing tricks :whistling:


That will be the darkside creeping over you,from the shadows...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That will be the darkside creeping over you,from the shadows...


X2 :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Fruit pips?


Whats fruit pips :confused1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Right off to get ready to go get some chicken breasts, here is a vid for you all


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just done chest and bi's again... nothing big in weight. Brother trained with me and thats what he wanted to do.

Flat bench.

20x60

20x70

12x80

12x90

17x100

23x80

30x60

Incline DB press

10x28

17x28 Struggled with these today

Flat bench flyers. light again lol

12 x 15 nice and slow

19 x 15

Again light weights.

Seated DB curls one arm

12x15

12x20

12x26

Standing curl bar

12x30

12x40

12x40

then 2 sets of 21's @ 40kg


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice the high reps will get metabolism wizzing away and strengthen tendons mate,nice


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice the high reps will get metabolism wizzing away and strengthen tendons mate,nice


That was the idea. After reading I noticed you had said the above to a few others, so I thought I would start doing it too.

Food today up to know has been

50g protein, 50g oats, 300ml milk.

tin tuna in a pita

cheese in a pitta, only a small amount of cheese, bit dry really lol.

50g protein shake.

Food yesterday was good until late on, had a 2 slices of pizza and a pack of mini chedders :whistling: Which I dont mind really as Saturdays are bad for me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tut tut tut, Pizza and all that jazz 

Nice high rep session mate!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

LOL Fruit pips !


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> LOL Fruit pips !


I'm only a girl!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Last nights food was good.

Tuna mayo, then before bed protein with PB.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

No am cardio, was late up.

Meal 1 was 50g protein, 50g oats 300ml milk.

Meal 2 is Tuna in pitta

Meal 3 is 50g albran

Meal 4 is 300g chicken & mayo

*Training will be Back & Tri's (will post when done) and an hour on treadmill*

Meal 5 is 300g chicken wrapped in bacon

Meal 6 is 50g protein with pb

Throughout the day 4g vit c, 10g fish oils, also Iodine tabs 3 a day and a multi vit.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

@robLET have not posted yet, will get a jiffy bag and sort it tomorrow mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> @robLET have not posted yet, will get a jiffy bag and sort it tomorrow mate.


Lol, that's ok mate. I have the MCT powder with me in the car so I'll bang that in the post today :beer:

Enjoy the back and Tri's session


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Trained Shoulders and tri's tonight. Then did 20 minutes HIIT on treadmill.

Yesterday was just HIIT on treadmill.

Feeling good skin feeling tighter chest tri's and shoulders. Food has been good, and feeling good in myself. I did have a blip the other day with the anxiety sh1t.

Thanks to Rob for the MCT powder, its alright no taste, But I do think he tried killing me with some dodgey protein sample :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Now this is what i wanted to see,you feel better ,skin feels tighter,Test is good...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullooooooooo......things on the up then...great!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning slim,going to the gym? pmsl(training at home did'nt rime)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Davey666...have a good 'un...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Now this is what i wanted to see,you feel better ,skin feels tighter,Test is good...


This morning I even felt tighter around mid section, mirror I looked a bit flatter too. I think things are starting to develope now.

Weights I was struggling more for higher weight but I was doing 20 reps per set, and my muscles was aching like fook.

Food has been how I feel on the day really rather than keeping to set meals. If I am hungry I eat if not I wont. A typical weight training day usually now is, am 50g oats 50g protein, 200 - 300g chicken in a pitta, 40g albran, 200 - 300g chicken breast (only if I feel hungry so not all the time) then train, 200 - 300g chicken breast.

The only one problem I have had is a bad anxiety attack, I have trained through it. One of the reasons I have not been on here.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Morning slim,going to the gym? pmsl(training at home did'nt rime)


Off day today... Was supposed to be legs but my brother cant make it so we doing it on Friday, But I will be doing some Bi's again and some core with HIIT on treadmill.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning Davey666...have a good 'un...


Thanks Flubs, I will try 

Hope you have a good one too x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Agreed on that whey mate lol

Coffee flavour in cold milk isn't nice, I'll try it with warm milk pre bed pmsl


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Did some legs today, just squats and standing calf raises both went to 180kg for reps :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Did some legs today, just squats and standing calf raises both went to 180kg for reps :thumbup1:


Strong work mate!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

those calf raises...oouch...methinks someone will be walking in a vewwy vewwy funny manner tomorra! hahaha...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> those calf raises...oouch...methinks someone will be walking in a vewwy vewwy funny manner tomorra! hahaha...


Never have problems with calfs lol they like tree trunks


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

Calf raises are fun man, until you start getting pain in your achillies  lol then you stop , trust me


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Chest & bi's done today.. Do some HIIT later.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite davey, u started ur cycle yet?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite davey, u started ur cycle yet?


Aye :wink:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite davey, u started ur cycle yet?





Davey666 said:


> Aye :wink:


Also been lazy on here too ha ha.. Will start posted more details soon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Davey666 said:


> Also been lazy on here too ha ha.. Will start posted more details soon


get your finger oot ya big fuker


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> get your finger oot ya big fuker


You mean lazy fooker 

I will post session properly soon, just hadnt had the time really


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Done my usual lifts this week, cardio a bit slack as in very little done. Been very busy with life.

Monday I will be starting some strength training, so will start logging again. I could do with seeing what my PB are for 1rm but I dont really like doing that because of possible injurys.

I will not be assisted in anyway, I used to dead with straps over certain weight but I am scrapping that too. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

Why you droppin the straps ?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Why you droppin the straps ?


Because I want more grip strength 

I can still do around 180kg without straps, but I really don't want to rely on them.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Workout A

Overhead Press

1 x 10 @ 20kg

1 x 5 @ 40kg

1 x 3 @ 50kg

5 x 5 @ 60kg

Bench Press

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 5 @ 70kg

1 x 3 @ 80kg

5 x 5 @ 100kg

Dips

5 x 5 @ Bodyweight last set did 7.

Felt weak today not sure why. Only struggle was the overhead press, might drop that to 50 or 55 and build from that.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Still strong on those OHP mate, good work!!

Hope all is well


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Because I want more grip strength
> 
> I can still do around 180kg without straps, but I really don't want to rely on them.


I can do about 150kg, but after that, the bar just slips right outta my hands.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Still strong on those OHP mate, good work!!
> 
> Hope all is well


Not as strong as I used to be. Hopefully get stronger doing them again


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I can do about 150kg, but after that, the bar just slips right outta my hands.


Ya that's my problem, do 180 for reps then after 2nd set the bar is too slippery. Might buy some chalk at some point.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

chalk?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> chalk?


Thing you put on the end of your cue !


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Thing you put on the end of your cue !


Don't say that to JAn, he will be chalking his d1ck


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi mate:thumb:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok not been training due to injury and work.

Lost the motivation after so long not training...... But.... Back at it this week and its felt great.

Monday. Chest and Bi's

Flat bench up to 110kg for 12

incline DB's up to 40kg for 8

Flyers DB up to 20 for 8

Seated DB curls one arm very slow up to 30kg

Standing curl bar close grip nice and slow 35kg

Tuesday

DB side raises up to 20kg for 12

Seated DB shoulder press up to 35kg for 8

single cable raises up to 15kg for 10

face pulls up to 50kg for 10

Tri rope up to 30kg for 12

straight bar up to 50kg for 10

Today

close grip pull downs up to 85kg for 12

seated rows up to 120kg for 12

deadlifts up to 200kg for 5

Only been getting 4 to 5 hours sleep due to work commitments. All days feeling really tired and weak but after a couple of sets was feeling stronger, and felt I could go heavier on all, but seen as this has been my first week doing every day, I didn't want to cause injury.

I will update here when I can, hopefully work will slow down soon. Then I can spend more time on here.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh and I think the motivation is on the up. Just need to find the time for cardio lol.

Been really buzzing this week getting back on it


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good to see you back at it mate:thumb:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome back Dave - I was wondering where you have been hiding. Good to see you back x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad your back at it mate :beer:

Keep it up!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

State of the place,dust everywhere!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Did a bit of chest Thursday. my lads birthday so time has been spent with family... and all weekend lol.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Chest and bi, s tonight.

Flat bb bench

The 10x60 10x60 10x70 10x80 10x90 10 x100 5x110 5x120

Incline db press

12 x 30 12 x 35 10 x 40 10 x40

Seated db curls

12x15 12x20 10x25 8x30

Standing curl bar very close grip

20x35 20x35 13x35


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Shoulders

Standing db raises

12x10 12x20 10x25

Seated db press

12x25 12x35 8x35

Cable side raises

12x10 12x15 3x20 10x15

Facepulls

12x40 12x40 12x40 10x40

Shrugs

Build up from 60 to 150 then 5 sets of 12x150

Done


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Back and tri's

Close grip pulldowns

12x60 12x80 12x90 8x90

Low rows

12x80 12x100 12x110 10x130

Deadlifts no straps

10x90 10x140 10x160 10x180 2x200 then tried 240 and failed on grip lol.

Tricepts bar

12x20 12x30 12x40 12x50

Rope

12x20 12x30 12x35


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Still strong mate!

How's tricks?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Still strong mate!
> 
> How's tricks?


All good here thanks Rob.

Strength wise feeling really good. In one way I think the break might of done me good. Recovery from each session has been fast too. starting the cardio next week, so hopefully start dropping fat with assistance from low carbs.

Been a shame my injury's have been work related and not weights lol.

I see your doing well and natty. Ohh good luck with ya 10 week challenge.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Deadlifts are very strong still,why jump 40k if you had done 20 k or 30k,,,,?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Deadlifts are very strong still,why jump 40k if you had done 20 k or 30k,,,,?


200kg was my best without straps and 235kg is my best with straps, so I thought I would jump to 240kg and try for one for bragging rights with my brother lol.

I did lift slightly but grip started failing.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Chest and Bi's

Flat DB pressing

12x25, 12x45, 12x45, 7x55

Incline DB

12x25, 12x35, 12x45, 6x45

Flyers DB

20x15, 12x25, 12x25

Preacher single arm DB

12x15, 12x20, 10x25, 8x25

Standing very close grip curl bar

20x35, 16x50

Sweating like fook wearing cloth joggers and a nice thick hooded.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

still shifting some big weights mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice session mate, some weights being thrown around!

Rest has done you some good.

Did you continue on the TRT ?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, some weights being thrown around!
> 
> Rest has done you some good.
> 
> Did you continue on the TRT ?


I did. The only problem I was having was hitting it right. Started every 3 weeks then slowly worked it to every 10 days which seems to be the sweet spot. Since been doing it like this I have not had one attack lol. Always feeling better


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I did. The only problem I was having was hitting it right. Started every 3 weeks then slowly worked it to every 10 days which seems to be the sweet spot. Since been doing it like this I have not had one attack lol. Always feeling better


Excellent news mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, some weights being thrown around!
> 
> Rest has done you some good.
> 
> Did you continue on the TRT ?


Someone had a great idea suggesting Trt...10 days means the test level will remain far more constant than if administered less frequently,where the body would not be able to settle,weekly on a long ester would mean a rising latent test level of at least double what it says on the label,so 250 spills over into 250,with ethanate it could reach 400mg from once weekly200mg,sus is less of an issue due to variation in esters.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Someone had a great idea suggesting Trt...10 days means the test level will remain far more constant than if administered less frequently,where the body would not be able to settle,weekly on a long ester would mean a rising latent test level of at least double what it says on the label,so 250 spills over into 250,with ethanate it could reach 400mg from once weekly200mg,sus is less of an issue due to variation in esters.


Yeah sus is great for that, don't think I'd ever try it unless I was using it for a base with something else powering my cycle....... God I miss gear


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Someone had a great idea suggesting Trt...10 days means the test level will remain far more constant than if administered less frequently,where the body would not be able to settle,weekly on a long ester would mean a rising latent test level of at least double what it says on the label,so 250 spills over into 250,with ethanate it could reach 400mg from once weekly200mg,sus is less of an issue due to variation in esters.


Yes a very good idea 

The only problem has been, that I have not used it to its fullest this time round. I will get more and carry on with it, then might think about pct or just stay on.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah sus is great for that, don't think I'd ever try it unless I was using it for a base with something else powering my cycle....... God I miss gear


Why have you stopped?

Are you keeping natty?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Why have you stopped?
> 
> Are you keeping natty?


Haven't pinned anything in 14/15 months lol

Natty until my next jab, maybe November time for a bulk


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Haven't pinned anything in 14/15 months lol
> 
> Natty until my next jab, maybe November time for a bulk


Get some tabs down ya.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Get some tabs down ya.


Lol I will do mate, soon - just for you


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Last night training was Shoulders. Weights was lighter, due to lack of sleep and feeling really tired but didnt want to miss the session.

Side raises.

12x10, 12x15, 12x15

Seated DB

12x25 12x25, 12x30

Cable side raises.

12x10, 12x10, 20x10

Facepulls.

12x30, 12x40, 12x45


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good lad, getting back into the swing of things :beer:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad, getting back into the swing of things :beer:


I am really enjoying it ATM... My shoulders feel broader also, which i like the feeling of. Maybe just in my mind but a few ppl have commented about arms and shoulders have got bigger. And the fooking belly feels bigger :lol:

Still have not had chance to do cardio.....only sex  but the lbs are starting to drop off slowly again.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Last Wednesday was back.

Wide grip lat pull downs

close grip pulldowns

BB rows

Low rows

Deads.

Last night was chest and Bi's

Flat DB presses

incline presses

flyers

Preacher curls


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Today shoulders.

side raises

seat DB

cable raises

face pulls.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Today shoulders.
> 
> side raises
> 
> ...


I'll take that as 1kg each time


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I am really enjoying it ATM... My shoulders feel broader also, which i like the feeling of. Maybe just in my mind but a few ppl have commented about arms and shoulders have got bigger. And the fooking belly feels bigger :lol:
> 
> Still have not had chance to do cardio.....only sex  but the lbs are starting to drop off slowly again.


Mate sex is the only cardio I bother with now!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I'll take that as 1kg each time


LOL shhhit everyone knows now 

Side raises went up to 20kg

seated db went to 35kg

cable raises went to 15kg

facepulls to 45kg


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mate sex is the only cardio I bother with now!


 :lol:

I will be on the bike and treadmill tomorrow. I need to start taking the cardio serious now to burn the fat. but I will keep the sex going for extra


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

A nice little Sunday cardio session lol

20 min on punchbag, punches, elbows knees and kicks non stop.... was fooked after that  But didn't stop...

Jumped straight on exercise bike and did 20 min blast.

Jumped off that and did a few sets of leg raises.

Food today has been only a shake and will most probs have 2 or 3 more and that's it.

Not mass amounts but its a kick start to start the cardio on a daily basis.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> A nice little Sunday cardio session lol
> 
> 20 min on punchbag, punches, elbows knees and kicks non stop.... was fooked after that  But didn't stop...
> 
> ...


 bet that took some doing and in this sticky, sweaty weather as well :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> bet that took some doing and in this sticky, sweaty weather as well :thumbup1:


It was BB I had hoodie on also lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice 2 hour walk with the dogs. Bloody warm out too.

Got a few days off so will do that the next few days.

More cardio soon, then weights later when bro turns up.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok cardio didn't go to plan...

Had to pop to the bank so I walked, that took just over an hour.

Did back when got home.

Close grip pulldowns up to 90kg

Low rows up to 120kg

BB rows up to 110kg

deads up to 210kg

Tri's

Pushdowns up to 50kg

rope up to 40kg

Was fooked. Then had food.. 1 chicken breast small amount of rice. Then chilled.

Then took dogs for a walk again for just under 2 hours.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I like to say I take my dog for a walk each night but given that he decides when its time to go - and boy does he know how to pester- and then he picks the route, it would be more honest to say he takes me for a walk each night


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice back session mate 

Good work on all the cardio too.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Walked dogs again for 2 hours...

Then chest and bi's

Flat DB press 6 sets and up to 55kg

inclined DB press 5 sets up to 45kg

DB flyers 5 sets up to 35kg

Preacher DB curls 5 sets up to 25kg

standing curl bar 5 sets up to 65kg

Feeling fooked and sweaty lol...

Now food time Chicken with a little rice for energy.

rest of the day was just shakes.

Tonight either long dog walk or going for a bike ride then short walk for the dogs


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Today was shoulders again 

Walked dogs for just over 2 hours then...

DB side raises up to 25kg

seated DB up to 35kg

cable side raises up to 20kg after last set just kept going and doing drop sets right down to 5kg

Cable upright rows up to 60kg

facepulls up to 60kg

shrugs up to 170kg don't like shrugs and will not add in again. Don't feel them really like all the others I do, I also get back pains from them.

Back at work tomorrow which is a real crapper was enjoying my time away from work. Also the dogs wont be happy, as they wont be getting a long walk but then again they might be happy as they are fooked after that length of time :lol:

No weights tomorrow... I don't think.. Most probs do cardio when I get home.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Too many shrugs are not good anyway,they detract from width in many peoples opinion,you can squeeze them whem ohp to activate them too,upright rows do a good job of them also...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Back at work boooo.... Anyways woke up bright an early so went out for an hour bike ride. Now feeling tired lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

your a big lump and you look more solid than fat if you know what I mean.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your a big lump and you look more solid than fat if you know what I mean.


Ohh there is loads of fat trust me lol..

Today did back and tri's

lat pulldowns

seated low rows

BB rows

deads

straight bar pushdowns

rope pushdowns

Cant remember weights as I did them mid morning. Was sweating like fook it really was too hot lol.

Then early afternoon went for a 3 hour walk with family and dogs along the beach and now my head is burnt lol.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Ohh there is loads of fat trust me lol..
> 
> Today did back and tri's
> 
> ...


Aup mate, how are you?

I saw you got a sunburnt head, I am dreading this in a few years as my hair is going pretty fast lol.

You live near a beach or travelled to it??


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, how are you?
> 
> I saw you got a sunburnt head, I am dreading this in a few years as my hair is going pretty fast lol.
> 
> You live near a beach or travelled to it??


Im good ta.

Ya head is fooking stinning like hell lol.

Beach is about 30 mile drive.

Hows your training going. Hope its nice and hot in the shed


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Davey666 said:


> Im good ta.
> 
> Ya head is fooking stinning like hell lol.
> 
> ...


Aup mate, glad your well.

Not to far to go then, think our neareest beach is about 100 miles away lol.

Training is going very good thanks, the shed is a bast4rd lol. I swear its like a greenhouse in there going to die today I think haha.

Yours going well?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, glad your well.
> 
> Not to far to go then, think our neareest beach is about 100 miles away lol.
> 
> ...


A good way to sweat....

My gym is in the back room in the house :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your a big lump and you look more solid than fat if you know what I mean.


I'm glad you said that and not me!..lol....I was thinking along the same lines though, Dave you look solid which is nice I think, not saggy and blobby, not so nice...lol...and your lumpy things at the back of your neck and arms..pheweeeeee mister....powerful....and I mean that in a good way..

You're doing a grand job if you don't mind me saying......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

errrmmm...i'm just checking...I wasn't being rude...I was being complimentary...it may not have come out the right way?..but I meant it in a good way...errmm..just so you know...x


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I'm glad you said that and not me!..lol....I was thinking along the same lines though, Dave you look solid which is nice I think, not saggy and blobby, not so nice...lol...and your lumpy things at the back of your neck and arms..pheweeeeee mister....powerful....and I mean that in a good way..
> 
> You're doing a grand job if you don't mind me saying......


Ta Flubs... Front is a different matter :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Last night was chest and Bi's

Flat DB press, did a fair few sets going up to 55kg

Incline DB press went up to 45kg

Flyers went up to 30kg

Preacher curls upto 25kg

cable curls went up to 45kg.

Was really too hot again but still enjoyed the workout.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Last night was chest and Bi's
> 
> Flat DB press, did a fair few sets going up to 55kg
> 
> ...


Nice pressing mate :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Powerful looking cvnt,that is all!!!!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Last night was shoulders.

DB side raises up to 25kg

seated DB raises up to 37.5kg

cable side raises up to 20kg

face pulls up to 50kg

cable raises front raises up to 60kg

And it was fooking roasting last night. It felt as though not much air.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Last night was shoulders.
> 
> DB side raises up to 25kg
> 
> ...


You thought about supersets and upping the tempo to burn cals mate?


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You thought about supersets and upping the tempo to burn cals mate?


Used to do super sets but my brother dont like change lol..

He was in a right mood last night after making him do seat DB at a higher weight for him. Then when he beat his PB he cheered up.

I do like drop sets every now and again, even mor so on shoulders.

But your advise is good and I will try and get him to do them if not he will have to sit and wait until im done. He trains with me 2 weeks on one week off due to his work.

Any ways your on here early aint you... I havent even had chance to go through everyone's elses yet lol.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Did back last night.

been busy so forgot to post up


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> Did back last night.
> 
> been busy so forgot to post up


 :nono:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Back was :whistling:

close grip lat pull downs up to 80kg

low rows up to 130kg and did 13 reps x 2

BB rows up to 100kg lol don't know why but no strength for these.

Deads up to 180kg. struggling with sweaty hands.

Tri's

cable pushdowns up to 55kg

rope up to 40kg.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

No training today. Was mrs birthday so we went out all day and had a nice meal.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Davey666 said:


> No training today. Was mrs birthday so we went out all day and had a nice meal.


so what you doing posting on here?

Its her birthday, she's hoping to get lucky :tongue:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> so what you doing posting on here?
> 
> Its her birthday, she's hoping to get lucky :tongue:


She got that about 2hrs ago, and then fell asleep lol.


----------

